# GBAtemp's Golden Threads Thread



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 18, 2012)

GBATEMP'S GOLDEN THREADS​​


​(Credit to Gahars for the GIF)​ 
It seems an archive of GBAtemp at its best and worst. So post here memorable threads so they may not be lost in time.

Rules for submissions:


Spoiler








I AM THE LAW.


 
Start posting.

*Introductions*

Beldr Lord of hell [how do i shot web]
PAIN! [people whose posts you read in the kool aid man voice] [metal gear solid 3 reference]
Howdy Everypony! [friendship is magic when you have none] [tfw no girlfriend] [virginity]
*Site Discussions and Suggestions*

Why can't I ignore staff members? [guildvincible] [guildmortal] [guildstoppable]
Moderator Moderation! [The Butthurt Express] [guildstomped] [guildganked] [guildrolled]
Soulx threads [justice]
Idiocy around GBAtemp and no action taken against it [a broken funny bone] [NO HUMORTEMP]
*User Submitted News*

That "The World Ends With You" Teaser... [massive butthurtness]
Dark Souls PC - 30FPS, locked at 1024x720 [poor vita sales]
Senran Kagura Shinovi Versus Debut Trailer and character unveiling [The Weaboo Butthurt Express]
IGN Going Up For Auction [The Weaboo Butthurt Express]
Sony rating lowered to one point above junk status by investors [destined for non-greatness]
Israel calls up reservists, gets ready for possible Gaza invasion [Engert: Foreign Policy Savant]
Report: Xbox 720 and PS4 Codenames and Details [SemiAccurate] [News?] [Legendary Temper (like the anger kind)]
Monolith Soft talks upcoming Wii U project, goal to become "the next Bethesda" [shitty angsty JRPG whining] [Xenoblade is the best RPG OF THIS GENERATION] [soulsnatcher is pretentious...again] [Strength being pretentious]
Tom McShea responds to Zelda review criticism [More crying] [Assinate Tom McShea][#prayforTomMcShea] [Blame the Irish for this shit] [I'M NOT A FANBOY] [Breakdown] [Fuck you Gamespot!] [Who the fuck is Tom McShea]
Pokemon - January 8th Reveal [General Pokemon bickering] [BLACK AND WHITE HAD A GOOD STORYLINE] [Poketard Butthurt] [Pokemon it doesn't matter if you're black or white has a pretty good storyline] [Black-Ice has a breakdown]
The Old Republic Gets Gay [Friend O'Lesbians] [Bromophobia] [Tender Lesbians, Militant Gays]
Nintendo to post lowered sales forecast as Wii U falters [Nintendo is Doomed] [Sales are Important] [Sales Charts generate profits (or losses, provided you're Sony/Microsoft), cure cancer and feed the needy] [Charts > Words] [My thread > Your Thread] [heartgold has a breakdown] [soulsnatcher is pretentious...again]
Soul Sacrifice and an interesting twist on Pre-Order Bonuses [The Weaboo Butthurt Express] [subs vs. dubs] [FOXI MAKES BIASED NEWS] [soulsnatcher being pretentious... again]
Atelier Ayesha will only have English voiceovers [Subs v. Dubs Grudge match] [Put a smile72 on] [Weaboo-hoo] [The Weaboo Butthurt Express] [frown72]
Rayman Legends no longer Wii U exclusive and Wii u version delayed [FUCK YOU UBISOFT] [ExclusionTemp] [Buttflustering] [Legend-ary tantrums]
WiiU Master Race - Cancelled. [GBAtemp suffers a collective breakdown][Fanboy flabbergasting][BUT THE 3DS IS DOING SO WELL][Tearfest 2013]
EA Refuse to Refund SimCity - Possible account ban if you take action [EA IS WORSE THAN HITLER] [I HOPE EA DIES] [ORIGIN DOOMED GAMING] [SinCity] [More microtransactions butthurt]
PS4, Xbox Games to cost $70 - says the respected analyst Michael Pachter ["What's inflation?"][Guild can't spell "opposable"][Draggin' it]
Sony US Stores Cut Vita Price by $100 [Don't worry - we have other reasons to complain about, we always will!][Neverending Story][Memory Cards][Gaming is a luxurious pass time][heartgolden][Vita crying]
EA CEO Resigns [jalanmEA suffers a breakdown][V-EA Day]
EA No Longer supporting Wii U [GBatemp is full of fucking idiots] [EA make no gaems] [Wii U has no gaems] [GBAtemp has no gaems dignity and self respect] [GBAtemp suffer from a collective whingefest]
Starcraft: Ghost Lives On... Kinda [The Scammogram][Scam=I don't like it][Wacky tobacky][No Ghosting][Ghost in the Shelled]
*Wii Sections*

GameSpot gives Zelda 7.5 [Crying] [whining] [Gamespot are shit] [I'M NOT A FANBOY] [More crying] [What's Vampy's problem with Uncharted 3] [Tiger Woods PGA 2010 is better than Skyward Sword] [GBAtemp suffers a collective breakdown]
Skyward Sword: the aftermath [Crying] [whining] [Gamespot are shit] [I'M NOT A FANBOY] [More crying] [The Aftermath]
*3DS Sections*

Nintendo 3DS Upcoming Games [soulseething]
Why Games Don't Get Localizations? [possible subs vs. dubs] [possible Japanese vs. western gamers] [possible racism accusations]
So a new Jump crossover game was announced [The Weaboo Butthurt Express] 
[soulsnatcher is pretentious...again] [IT HAS TO BE ON THE 3DS] [It's not on the 3DS]
PO'D About Pokemon X And Pokemon Y! [POKEMON IS FOR ADULTS] [POKEMON HAS A LEGIT COMPETITIVE SCENE] [I PLAY POKEMON FOR THE SOUNDTRACK] [Pokemon circlewank]
When is pirating ok? (discussion) [Piracy is bad] [Piracy is good] [Piracy is stealing] [intelligent debate] [WHY IS GRAMMAR BEING RAPED?] [I don't buy consoles unless I can buy it lol] [I'm a good pirate] [I can justify being a pirate] [Christ, we have some real simpletons on this forum] [A site originally created for piracy are having a discussion on the morality of piracy] [Liberté, égalité, fraternité][Not paying for stuff is okay if I can't afford it][Class Equality][You Guys Are Brainwashed T.T][Poortendo][Y U NO SELL BIG GAEMS 4 LITTLE MONIES?][Games are a "need"]
Resident evil Revelations coming to consoles. Is this fair? [BETRAYALTON] [Capcom doomed]
WHAT? TOOOOO BUY FOR YOUR 3DS [I ALREADY MADE 3 THREADS BUT THIS ONE WILL BE SOMETHING GREAT][TERMINAL CANCER][I AM 13][PART 2 WILL BE BETTER][CRUISE CONTROL][I'M USING CAPS, DID YOU NOTICE YET?]
Nintendo 3DS Retail Lin Up 2013 [PSVita haz no gaems][50 Classic Games = GOTY 2013][Super BlackBass 3D is a close second]
*PSP Sections*

PSP: Did piracy kill, or was it just a bad console? [suppowrong] [statistics shmatistics]
*PS3 Sections*

FUCK THE PS3!!! [3edgy5me][fuck the police][Sony is worse than the mafia]
*General Gaming Discussion*

Which system won this generation to you? [shitty angsty JRPG whining] [Xenoblade is the best RPG OF THIS GENERATION] [soulsnatcher is pretentious...again] [I GREW UP WITH NINTENDO] [PS3/360 only has sh00ters] [Fazermint has had an absolute mare there]
why do people mis-pronounce names of systems? [nitpicking] [Game Boy Advance Temp's Golden Thread]
Dead Space 3 Will Launch in February [The Iceman Cometh] [Cool Party!]
So is it good to buy a Wii U NOW? [Fuck no] [Valwin has a mini meltdown] [Nintendo fans cry again]
Vote For The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker As Best Video Game of The Decade [Wind Wanker] [Half Life 2 is just a shooter] [Wind Waker was AMAZING] [Nintendo fans cry again]
Earthbound Anything [Earthbound/Mother] [crying] [MOTHER IS THE BEST JRPG OF THE 16BIT GENERATION]
SquareEnix: Why Final Fantasy Needs a Reboot! [final fantasizing] [controversial topics gbatemp should avoid]
PS4 NOT backward compatible with PS3 [Backwards-thinking Compatibility][$ony At It Again][Money Don't Real][Backwards INCompatible][If ConsoleX4 does not support ConsoleX3 software it means that it's weaker][I understand hardware just fine]
Which game(s) did you actively NOT buy (aka: boycott) [GBAtemp doesn't know what "boycott" means]
*General Off-Topic*

I am leaving [tagzard] [retards] [idgaf] [some other categories] [moved to EoF]
Irish Dancing [NeoSupaRetard]
Storm Chasers [NeoSupaRetard] [threads that blow]
Rare 'supergiant' crustaceans pulled from depths of sea [frown72]
Something really horrible. [N4RU70 TW47]
Help me understand "autism" [Autistically assblasted] [WebMD professional]
How to make it up to a girl (friend) [Why are you asking GBAtemp for life advice] [Inappropriate first response]
Muslim woman beats 7 yr old son to death, burns corpse [I THINK THREAD STARTER MAY HOLD SOME RATHER EXTREME RIGHT WING VIEWS] [Vulpes gonna lock ya up]​
Why Disney buy everything? [bradzx] [the Disney conspiracy] [how do i vertically integrate]
i need some advice... (it's about money...) [GBAtemp's Money Management Course]
Citizens from 20 U.S. States File Petition to Secede [Texas Toasted] [blanket statement]
Reason why i hate religion [Giga TwinRetro Mega Cockblocku]
Bringing a quarter to a knife fight [Flopping awesome]
Wrote A song hope you guys like it [love is a cob web] [lyrical mastery]
What is the purpose of religion? [The Atheism Circlewank] [Engertant] [frown72]
Charge me for what?! [FinanceTemp] [bradzx]
This thread will change your life  [Quantum Bleak]
The long story of Blaze. [I AM A GENIUS] [I DIED THREE TIMES] [I DON'T WANT PITY] [lolwut]
Why live when you can die? [OK...] [Engerant] [I DIED THREE TIMES]
GBATemp Quotes [how do i internet transparency] [Blazed and confused] [Remember to follow @ShitGBAtempSays]
Tomomi Itano to graduate from AKB48 this year [Violating human rights is okay as long as you're a part of a Pop group] [frown72 isn't as liberal as he paints himself to be] [If you sign a contract, you sell your soul] [Career > Happiness] [_"When one man dies it is a tragedy, when thousands die it's statistics"_ ~Joseph Stalin] [OBEY!] [Hypocrite72] [The Weaboo Butthurt Express] [frown72]
North Korea vow to nuke US [US is doomed] [Brad the revolutionary] [how does nuke hit far away stuff] [Brad explains his ideas of the present geopolitical landscape] [Gangnam Style]
*Books, Music, Television, and Moves*

Top action/ mind-bending movies [Apocalypse Wow]
I am written A Book [Stevelight: The Saga Begins]
A Book I Am Working On ! [Castles in 1800s] [Stevelight]
What's the recommended way of watching Star Trek? [NERDS!][Oh, boy-ager][The Star Trek Wars][Take your Pick-ard]
Anybody Read Homestuck? ["Pretty much a masterpiece"]["The greatest piece of literature there is."][/thread]
*GBAtemp Arcade Discussions*

Spelling error in Word Search game [TaeWong]
*Edge of Forum*

EDIT: Now a Spiderman thread [Spiderman]
Creep! [  ]
Luigi8008135SMWSC Is Banned [b&]
I must thank you all [tl;dr]
RIP prowler [good nice sweet prince] [alas poor yorick i hardly knew thee] [our castle's strength will laugh a siege to scorn]
Poopymon Hack [ERROR 404 CATEGORY NOT FOUND]
petition to unban valwin [Democracy] [moderators] [mthrnite]
The SPICE is back [days that will live in infamy] [pearl harbor] [d-day] [v-e day] [hiroshima] [nagasaki] [v-j day]
POKEMON NEW HAX! [hax]
Tornadoes [NeoSupaRetard] [threads that blow]
my second warn [good night sweet prince]
yeha [good night sweet prince]
TO ALL YOU HATERS... [haters gonna hate]
NINTENDO ARE SCAMMERS [soulx]
emigre is a bad apple [oranges]
soulx vs guild [guildtacular] [guildomination] [guildiful]
I love emigre [emigres house of wisdom]
The wrath of Dee [DoubleeDerp]
yolo [the prince returns]
Valwinator DS 0.1 Beta [Never Forget]
DS #XXXX: Pokemon Black 2 (beta) (Japan) [Trollbot]
Good night, TaeWong. Sweet prince of spambots [Ding dong, TaeWong is dead] [Funeral for a Fiend]
Gahars Reviews... Apocalypse Now [Na(face)palm] [Apocalypse Wow Redux]
Everything Wrong With The Avengers In 3 Minutes or Less [Legendary Temper Tantrum]
Best cosplay ever [Boner Alert]
Justin Bieber fan girls cutting themselfs [Buttmad] [Yepi69 throws a hissyfit] [I AIN'T EVEN MAD (but i am)]
Whats the limit on name changes. [Turis-no][Legendary Temper Tantrum Part Deux-deux]
i'm leaving the temp... (foul word topic so be warned) [Perma done with the temp life] [DJ to temp: Scratch that] [Goodnight, sweet Place]
Petition to ban TaeWong [pingp0ng, Taewong is dead!] [Sometimes, dead is better] [TaeWrong] [Mission Accomplished] [p1ngPWNED]
Breaking Bad was a front for making meth [Daily Mash][NEWS!][Walter White-out][Breaking News Badly][You'd Have to be High-senburg][Dumb as rocks minerals][No, bitch!]
The filthy secret of Pokemon [I don't Goat-see your point][The Billy Goatse Gruff][Remember, kids, safe search off!][Goat-see for yourself]
*Blogs*

P1ngPong [naughty tempers]


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 18, 2012)

http://gbatemp.net/topic/328516-suprgamr232-friend-bug/


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 18, 2012)

http://gbatemp.net/topic/324816-edit-now-a-spider-man-thread/


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 18, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> http://gbatemp.net/topic/328516-suprgamr232-friend-bug/



TWENTY YEARS. Does not have sufficient edrama or length.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 18, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > http://gbatemp.net/topic/328516-suprgamr232-friend-bug/
> ...


It may not have a lot of length, but it's still funny as shit.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 18, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > Suprgamr232 said:
> ...



When I mean "momentous" I mean it leaves a scar on the minds of every GBAtemper. Funny but it doesn't reach tagzard levels of edramas and hilarity.

Speaking of which, @p1ngpong I need tagzard threads.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 18, 2012)

Speaking of P1ng...
http://gbatemp.net/topic/331687-when-danger-lurks/page__p__4329148#entry4329148


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 18, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> Speaking of P1ng...
> http://gbatemp.net/t...48#entry4329148



Currently on the fence, requires moderator approval.

EDIT: This is not limited to EoF threads.

EDIT 2: Found some delicious tagzard dramas.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 18, 2012)

Why did this not happen sooner?


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 18, 2012)

http://gbatemp.net/topic/333293-can-a-admin-change-my-username/page__st__15
Guild McDuck was it?


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 18, 2012)

I feel so out of touch.

I wasn't active in the tagzard and Sausage Head eras.


----------



## Terminator02 (Sep 18, 2012)

These threads come highly recommended:
http://gbatemp.net/t274911-that-s-terrible
http://gbatemp.net/topic/80414-what-can-i-do-here-in-gbatemp/
http://gbatemp.net/topic/331778-beldr-lord-of-hell/

Edit: We need homages to N4RU70FR34K, monkat, Sausage Head, tagzard, and Sop.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 18, 2012)

http://gbatemp.net/topic/198725-creep/


Such a momentous day that was.





Spoiler






Spoiler


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 18, 2012)

Terminator02 said:


> These threads come highly recommended:
> http://gbatemp.net/t...that-s-terrible
> http://gbatemp.net/t...ere-in-gbatemp/
> http://gbatemp.net/t...r-lord-of-hell/
> ...



I'll add Beldr but I wasn't around/can't remember the others. Require staff approval.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 18, 2012)

http://gbatemp.net/t...mwsc-is-banned/
http://gbatemp.net/t...y-a-little-too/
http://gbatemp.net/t...no-more-fanboy/
http://gbatemp.net/t...ank-all-of-you/

Those are all threads that had something that made my lol in real life.

Edit: I have one more, let me go find it

The best introduction thread ever!
http://gbatemp.net/topic/326274-pain/


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 18, 2012)

http://gbatemp.net/topic/327822-rip-prowler/


----------



## Forstride (Sep 18, 2012)

Every topic by bradzx

[/thread]


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 18, 2012)

Then there was the day democracy prevailed on GBAtemp.






http://gbatemp.net/t...o-unban-valwin/

Lest we forget.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 18, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> http://gbatemp.net/t...mwsc-is-banned/
> http://gbatemp.net/t...y-a-little-too/
> http://gbatemp.net/t...no-more-fanboy/
> http://gbatemp.net/t...ank-all-of-you/
> ...



Not putting Vulpes worship thread (as much as I love Vulpes) because A) it's DinohScene and B) it's DinohScene.

No More Fanboy is too short to produce sufficient lols.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 18, 2012)

The day a spambot makes the best thread in the EoF
http://gbatemp.net/t...-poopymon-hack/



Guild McCommunist said:


> No More Fanboy is too short to produce sufficient lols.


Wait, I think I picked the wrong one.


----------



## Terminator02 (Sep 18, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Terminator02 said:
> 
> 
> > These threads come highly recommended:
> ...


Just because you weren't around doesn't mean that it wasn't hilarious, you must add kony's thread for the love of GBAtemp.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 18, 2012)

Terminator02 said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > Terminator02 said:
> ...



Hence why it requires approval of a more senior member.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 18, 2012)

Guild, do you remember that thread that got Double Dee suspended? I can't find it.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 18, 2012)

I found the thread I wanted to post!
http://gbatemp.net/topic/333605-no-more-fanboy


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 18, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> I found the thread I wanted to post!
> http://gbatemp.net/t...-no-more-fanboy



Generally not a fan of this "hentmei" fad.

Or AlanJohn.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 18, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > I found the thread I wanted to post!
> ...


The last panel made me laugh harder than I should have.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 18, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > The Catboy said:
> ...



Admittedly that made me chuckle.

Currently that thread is "on the fence" instead of my typical "trash can" for AJ threads.


----------



## Terminator02 (Sep 18, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > I found the thread I wanted to post!
> ...


hentmei is the best series of all time, it's exclusion is a detriment to the credibility of your list.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 18, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Guild, do you remember that thread that got Double Dee suspended? I can't find it.



I'll take a look but that is definitely quality.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 18, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > Guild, do you remember that thread that got Double Dee suspended? I can't find it.
> ...



I found it.

It's called *The wrath of Dee.* It's currently unavailable to view unless you're a staff member or in other words... someone deleted it.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 18, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> It's called *The wrath of Dee.* It's currently unavailable to view unless you're a staff member or in other words... someone deleted it.



I DEMAND SATISFACTION.

(no I can't view it)


----------



## Narayan (Sep 18, 2012)

http://gbatemp.net/topic/299700-if-you-think-cleavage-will-entice-me/


----------



## Gahars (Sep 18, 2012)

This was fun.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 18, 2012)

Gahars said:


> This was fun.


I have never seen such amazing arguments. I applaud you sir


----------



## Castiel (Sep 18, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > This was fun.
> ...


I have to agree. That was very well done. It's conversations like that that I enjoy the most


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 18, 2012)

*Some NeoSupaMario classics.* 
http://gbatemp.net/t...25940-psp-vita/
http://gbatemp.net/t...-irish-dancing/
http://gbatemp.net/t...i-have-an-idea/
http://gbatemp.net/t...6523-tornadoes/
http://gbatemp.net/t...-storm-chasers/
http://gbatemp.net/t...ong-is-awesome/
http://gbatemp.net/t...5-shit-threads/
http://gbatemp.net/t...-life-possibly/
http://gbatemp.net/t...-makes-me-sick/
http://gbatemp.net/t...1-o-rlly-apple/
http://gbatemp.net/t...ings-people-do/
http://gbatemp.net/t...pamario-thread/
*prowler classics*
http://gbatemp.net/t...rn/page__st__15
http://gbatemp.net/topic/326596-yeha/
*Another Gahars Highlight*
http://gbatemp.net/t...all-you-haters/
*Some random typical unfunny EOF garbage. *
http://gbatemp.net/t...ke/page__st__75
I would find some more but I'm tired and bored. *Peace. *


*EDIT: *Oh fine. Just one more.

*EDIT 2: *I couldn't help my myself.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 18, 2012)

I'll add these when I get home, I'm currently at school and CBA.


----------



## AlanJohn (Sep 18, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > http://gbatemp.net/t...mwsc-is-banned/
> ...


I am going to kill you.


----------



## emigre (Sep 18, 2012)

If we had a thread dedicated to golden posts rather than threads than I would fucking dominate.

http://gbatemp.net/topic/333164-that-the-world-ends-with-you-teaseryeah-its-just-a-ios-port/page__hl__%2Bworld+%2Bends+%2Bwit+%2Byou__fromsearch__1

Worlds ends you ios port- the world ended for shit generic angsty whiny jrpg fans.


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 18, 2012)

http://gbatemp.net/t...okemon-new-hax/
http://gbatemp.net/topic/319003-official-gbatemp-perverts-united/


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 18, 2012)

Added a few. If you have a question as to why yours wasn't added, too fucking bad. Unless you're Hyro-Sama. In which case, the number of NeoSupa threads was too plentiful so I had to narrow down to a "greatest hits". It's like the Beatles and their greatest hits album "1". They made tons of great hits but they had to narrow it down to number ones. Except here it's greatest shits.

Blogs are also open game.


----------



## emigre (Sep 18, 2012)

Nintendo are scammers- everyone takes the piss out of soulsnatcher

emigre is a bad apple-Valwin says something bad about me on another website. The thread proceeds to mock DS Scene memebrs.

soulx vs guild

I love emigre-cuz I'm fucking awesome


----------



## Gahars (Sep 19, 2012)

The horror. The horror...


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 19, 2012)

I submit to you the very first hate thread dedicated to me for consideration.

http://gbatemp.net/blog/201/entry-741-p1ngpong/

Oh the fun care free times of a DSX troll, how I miss them.


----------



## _kbnft (Sep 19, 2012)

I enjoyed this, thanks. This should be stickied.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 19, 2012)

_kbnft said:


> This should be stickied.



OFT.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 19, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> _kbnft said:
> 
> 
> > This should be stickied.
> ...



hint hint p1ngpong do your fucking job.

I love you p1ngy.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 19, 2012)

@[member='p1ngpong']

While you're at, if you would be so kind as to bring back the 'The wrath of Dee' thread it would be much appreciated.

EDIT: Wrong p1ng.


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 19, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > _kbnft said:
> ...


I am sure I will lock this thread at some point, be patient.


Hyro-Sama said:


> @[member='p1ngpong']
> 
> While you're at, if you would be so kind as to bring back the 'The wrath of Dee' thread it would be much appreciated.
> 
> EDIT: Wrong p1ng.



http://gbatemp.net/topic/332955-the-wrath-of-dee/

There, but don't ask me to unflush shit again.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 19, 2012)

p1ngpong said:


> http://gbatemp.net/t...e-wrath-of-dee/
> 
> There, but don't ask me to unflush shit again.



We are keeping this thread for historical preservation, you have made a great contribution to the GBAtemp Historical Society.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 19, 2012)

Everyone was going batshit crazy.

http://gbatemp.net/topic/332903-yolo/page__hl__yolo__fromsearch__1


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 19, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Everyone was going batshit crazy.
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/topic/332903-yolo/page__hl__yolo__fromsearch__1



The irony being that thread was pure bollocks.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 19, 2012)

p1ngpong said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone was going batshit crazy.
> ...



But we must preserve it for all its greatness.

EDIT: As a side note I read through that frown72 thread on crustaceans and it's full of a good amount of laughs. I particularly enjoyed VA's comment removal just basically saying "you're wrong, bring this somewhere else."

Wish I jumped in that thread.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 19, 2012)

Speaking of stickying threads (and not like that)...

http://gbatemp.net/topic/331355-how-to-read-the-stickies/page__hl__%20stickied%20%20threads


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 19, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Speaking of stickying threads (and not like that)...
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/t...ed%20%20threads



Speaking of guides...


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 19, 2012)

Oh shit.  I know what I'm reading tomorrow.

The TaeWong Topic would be a great ~180 pages of awesome shit to archive, if Costello hadn't hidden it D:

(emphasis on shit.  Take the Poopymon Hax thread, and multiply it by about 3, and you get the TaeWong Topic.  Pages of Bob's Game Font and people calling TaeWong an anus.)


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 19, 2012)

http://gbatemp.net/topic/260672-gbatemp-achievements-list/



emigre said:


> Nintendo are scammers- everyone takes the piss out of soulsnatcher


vocal minority.


----------



## AlanJohn (Sep 19, 2012)

http://gbatemp.net/topic/279738-how-do-you-become-a-gbatemp-moderator/
Also pls add hentmei.


----------



## raulpica (Sep 19, 2012)

p1ngpong said:


> I submit to you the very first hate thread dedicated to me for consideration.
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/blog/201/entry-741-p1ngpong/
> 
> Oh the fun care free times of a DSX troll, how I miss them.


You were better as a DSX troll than a mod.



...



Also, @[member='Guild McCommunist'], this thread is awesome and the sheer number of likes guarantees for it a position in the Golden Threads Threads.

That, and the fact that it's vastly superior to 90% of the stuff you call "Golden".


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 19, 2012)

Oh man, the Creep thread was hilarious when it was happening.


----------



## DoubleeDee (Sep 19, 2012)

Fuck yeah, my thread is there.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 19, 2012)

DoubleeDee said:


> Fuck yeah, my thread is there.



Of course it is.

You being schooled by Guild and then suspended by Vulpes was hilarious.


----------



## DoubleeDee (Sep 19, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> DoubleeDee said:
> 
> 
> > Fuck yeah, my thread is there.
> ...



Define: Schooled.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 19, 2012)

Cmon now, lets not start another shitstorm. end it before it begins.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 19, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> Cmon now, lets not start another shitstorm. end it before it begins.



Nothing was going to happen.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 19, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> chavosaur said:
> 
> 
> > Cmon now, lets not start another shitstorm. end it before it begins.
> ...


I wasn't so much directing it towards you as I was towards Double Dee before he goes on another rant.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 19, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > chavosaur said:
> ...



Fix'd.


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 19, 2012)

DoubleeDee said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > DoubleeDee said:
> ...


When one goes to an establishment of learning and picks up an extended amount of knowledge while there.


----------



## DoubleeDee (Sep 19, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> DoubleeDee said:
> 
> 
> > Hyro-Sama said:
> ...



Oh, I dont think I got schooled then.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 19, 2012)

inb4 "clearly didn't pick up an extended amount of knowledge"


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 20, 2012)

Bump

Can't let this thread die until it gets stickied.


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 20, 2012)

@Hadrian can you remember that thread you closed in like spring of 2009? It was a long, run on sentence with no punctuation or anything and all you did was lock it and say "Closed because you are clearly taking a piss"?

I was in class one day in college, sitting there minding my own business, paying attention, and i happened to remember reading that earlier that morning. I was thrown into such a fit of laughter i was asked to leave. 

I know remembering this is like a sniper trying to hit a midget form 3 miles away shooting through 3 buildings' windows, a moving train, and a crowded shopping mall, but if you could, id love to nominate it for this thread.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 21, 2012)

Whew. That was close. 

This thread was on the verge of ending up on the second page.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 22, 2012)

http://gbatemp.net/t...eally-horrible/


>N4RU70 FR34K



> dolphins are freaking animals who cares if they die or live.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 22, 2012)

soulx said:


> http://gbatemp.net/t...eally-horrible/
> 
> 
> >N4RU70 FR34K
> ...



This is a treasure trove of banned members. I mean Naruto Freak, Nadrian, monkat... Those were the days...


----------



## DoubleeDee (Sep 22, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > http://gbatemp.net/t...eally-horrible/
> ...



Dont worry. I'm still here.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 22, 2012)

Nadrian was fun to have around, Naruto Freak was fun to ridicule, but monkat was just plain annoying.


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 22, 2012)

Thread needs moar ice


----------



## DoubleeDee (Sep 23, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Thread needs moar ice



Nope, need moar Dee.


----------



## FailName (Sep 23, 2012)

DoubleeDee said:


> Black-Ice said:
> 
> 
> > Thread needs moar ice
> ...


Moar Ice Dee?


----------



## DoubleeDee (Sep 23, 2012)

FailName said:


> DoubleeDee said:
> 
> 
> > Black-Ice said:
> ...



No.
This Dee:


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 24, 2012)

The thread rises.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 26, 2012)

Why I have some respect for P1ngpong


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 9, 2012)

Semi-necro bump.

WOW Double Dee really shat all over this thread.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 9, 2012)

I think this goes without saying:

http://gbatemp.net/topic/320094-valwinator-ds-01-beta/
http://gbatemp.net/topic/324202-ds-xxxx-pokemon-black-2-beta-japan/

Fun was had...


----------



## Gahars (Oct 19, 2012)

Two recent threads of note.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 19, 2012)

I must have missed this thread before, but this is precisely why I edit certain threads with the "bestof" tag.


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 19, 2012)

GUILD MCCOMMUNIST said:


> *Edge of Forum*
> Poopymon Hack [ERROR 404 CATEGORY NOT FOUND]




Why is this topic closed and redirects to Poopymon ROM Hack for Nintendo DS?
Have the moderators open your closed topic.


----------



## Law (Oct 19, 2012)

all of those threads suck


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 19, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Two recent threads of note.



The former has had the majority of posts deleted.


----------



## emigre (Oct 19, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > Two recent threads of note.
> ...



My posts weren't


----------



## AlanJohn (Oct 19, 2012)

No More Fanboy is still not a gold thread?
Guild confirmed for jealous hipster fagoot.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 19, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > Two recent threads of note.
> ...



For member peasants like yourself. I can still read them.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 19, 2012)

_[quote name = "p1ngpong"]"Staff are better than normal members in every way. Normal members are pretty much trash. Any post made by a staff member is filled with wisdom and knowledge, when a normal stupid member reads it it makes him a better person, so we disabled the ignore staff option for your own good."_

_~p1ngpong[/quote]_

If not for this thread, I would've never read this gem. Paulo Coelho ain't got shit on you, p1ng!

Thank you Guild, the list is much appreciated.


----------



## Densetsu (Oct 20, 2012)

Yay, my Pokemon HAX thread made it on the list!  Feels good, man.

I shamelessly plug my other EoF topics:
*The Bukkake Thread*
*The Unveiling of p1ngpong's True Identity*

*EDIT*
TrolleyDave made some really good EoF threads back in the day.  I think those should be unearthed and listed on this topic


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 20, 2012)

Your closed threads made it to the list. Spelling error in Word Search game is also here in the Arcade Discussions.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 20, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> Your closed threads made it to the list. Spelling error in Word Search game is also here in the Arcade Discussions.



Go away cuntmuffin.


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 20, 2012)

Your closed threads made to the list.

Poopymon ROM Hack for Nintendo DS
Spelling error in Word Search game

The Poopymon ROM Hack for Nintendo DS thread ain’t have no credits since Vampire Lied is creating this ROM hack.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Oct 20, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> TaeWong said:
> 
> 
> > Your closed threads made it to the list. Spelling error in Word Search game is also here in the Arcade Discussions.
> ...



OH GOD. ITS BEGUN.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 20, 2012)

Another good thread ruined by TaeSingaSong.

Oh god yes!


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 20, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> Another thread ruined by TaeWong.
> 
> Oh god yes!



Fixed. TaeSingaSong is the misspelling of TaeWong.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 20, 2012)

Poopymon was good hax, why closed I not know. TaeWong good member, knows a lot about Poopymon hax. //Grammar is not good hax, I not use grammar.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 20, 2012)

Stay out of this thread, TaeWong. If you don't I'll beat you to death.


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 20, 2012)

Well, then we should open this topic.
Poopymon ROM Hack for Nintendo DS

Then your closed topic made it to the list.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Oct 21, 2012)

God damnit taewong! 

Who here let him out? Who the hell let him out?

For fucks sake.... *puts taewong back in "Swearing in many languages!"*


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 21, 2012)

Yeah, and that was the topic for learning profanity in many languages.

Poopymon was good ROM hack lacking development team credits.


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 21, 2012)

Here is the censored topic.
http://gbatemp.net/topic/335308-the-censorship-topic/page__view__findpost__p__4409198

Moderators, delete your closed topic; though it is not here in the list.


----------



## TaeWong (Nov 2, 2012)

Add your TaeWong is gone/TaeWong is back threads to the Edge of the Forum. The first is a locked thread; and the second is an open thread. Blogs for all users are gone.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 3, 2012)

Fuck off chuffmuffin.


----------



## TaeWong (Nov 3, 2012)

Guild Mccommunist, don’t swear and add this thread to the first one in The Edge of the Forum.
Taewong is gone *dances*


----------



## Gahars (Nov 3, 2012)

I think we should add this to the list. You know, for posterity.


----------



## TaeWong (Nov 3, 2012)

I think this thread should be unlocked and added to this list.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 4, 2012)

TaeWong said:


> I think this thread should be unlocked and added to this list.


 
Last warning. 


Post in here again you're gunna get cut, bitch.


----------



## emigre (Nov 5, 2012)

Which System won this Generation to you? [shitty angsty JRPG whining] [Xenoblade is the best RPG OF THIS GENERATION] [soulsnatcher is pretentious...again] [I GREW UP WITH NINTENDO] [PS3/360 only has sh00ters] [Fazermint has had an absolute mare there]


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 5, 2012)

emigre said:


> Which System won this Generation to you? [shitty angsty JRPG whining] [Xenoblade is the best RPG OF THIS GENERATION] [soulsnatcher is pretentious...again] [I GREW UP WITH NINTENDO] [PS3/360 only has sh00ters] [Fazermint has had an absolute mare there]


 
Emigre is the gold prospector of GBAtemp.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 5, 2012)

Good night, TaeWong, Sweet prince of spambots [Ding dong, TaeWong is dead] [Funeral for a Fiend]


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 5, 2012)

Does anyone remember that thread where the OP self-diagnosed himself with autism? That was quality.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 5, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Does anyone remember that thread where the OP self-diagnosed himself with autism? That was quality.


 
You mean this one?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 5, 2012)

Gahars said:


> You mean this one?


 
That's such a good read. I had a few chuckles just going through it again.


----------



## emigre (Nov 5, 2012)

How to make it up to a girl(friend) [Why are you asking GBAtemp for life advice] [Inappropriate first response]
Muslim Woman beats 7 year old son to death [I THINK THREAD STARTER MAY HOLD SOME RATHER EXTREME RIGHT WING VIEWS] [Vulpes gonna lock ya up]
Earthbound Anything [Eathbound is the most overrated underrated game in the history of the world] [Wouldn't Earthbound be better if it were set in realistic war-like environment where you shoot things in a first person perspective, to stop some modern international terrorists?]
Nintendo 3DS Upcoming games [Causes Soulsnatcher to seeth]


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 6, 2012)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/metroid-blast.336995/#post-4444658


----------



## emigre (Nov 6, 2012)

I beg you don't cry [sousnatcher cries gets tired and emotional...again]


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 6, 2012)

The one about the theory of how man discovered milk was pretty awesome.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 7, 2012)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/why-disney-buy-everything.336993/
I laughed. Many times.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 7, 2012)

Castiel said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/why-disney-buy-everything.336993/
> I laughed. Many times.


 
Already added.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 7, 2012)

You add this yet Guild?

http://gbatemp.net/threads/moderator-moderation.337046/page-5


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 7, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> You add this yet Guild?
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/threads/moderator-moderation.337046/page-5


 
I added that shit as soon as it cropped up. It was destined for greatness.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 9, 2012)

I would seriously start investing here, stocks on this can only go up.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 9, 2012)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/why-do-people-mis-pronounce-names-of-systems.336640/

The amount of stupid is wonderful; I just wish I were paying attention at the time.

I also support the Moderator Moderation topic.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 9, 2012)

ProtoKun7 said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/why-do-people-mis-pronounce-names-of-systems.336640/
> 
> The amount of stupid is wonderful; I just wish I were paying attention at the time.
> 
> I also support the Moderator Moderation topic.


 
They're both in there IIRC.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 9, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> They're both in there IIRC.


Yeah, I knew the second one was; I didn't bother looking for the first one.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Nov 10, 2012)

emigre said:


> Nintendo 3DS Upcoming games [Causes Soulsnatcher to seeth]


Fucking Jeihfeng.


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 10, 2012)

PSN+ games after no PSN+

"Whos gonna stop me"


----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 11, 2012)

soulx said:


> Fucking Jeihfeng.


 
Hahahah! Awesome! 
I'm top 3DS


----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 11, 2012)

Heheheh, having my Upcoming 3DS Games thread really gets soulx up on his nerves 

Here are some of the memories :



Spoiler: Soulx Timeline



*This is the timeline of soulx getting angry... Watch his anger rise *
*It all started like this...*

*Post 1: *


> http://gbatemp.net/topic/327333-nintendo-3ds-game-recommendation-thread/
> 
> Second post already has upcoming games.​


​*Post 2: *jalaneme said: ↑
_None of thse games intrest me, the only games i care about are animal crossing and monster hunter but that is only coming out in japan, animal crossing won't come out till 2013  *my console is starting to die from starvation because the drought of games is so bad*. (Luigis mansion is another game i want but that dosen't have a release date!)_​ 
*Soulx:*


> Do not worry for this list is very incomplete.
> Check this instead​http://gbatemp.net/t...ost__p__4229253​


​*Post 3: *Jiehfeng said: ↑
_ I will be updating this thread..._​ 
*Soulx:*


> Why? There is another perfectly fine thread. Two threads is just redundant.


 

*Post 4:* Jiehfeng said: ↑
_K, thanks for your support and will do!_ ​ 
*Soulx:*


> Why...? You're wasting your time.


 
*Post 5: *10_0ARMY said: ↑
_Keep updating this. I couldn't give two shits if the box arts are right. Knowing what is coming out, all in one place, is nice and all that matters. Thanks for this thread_ ​ 
*Soulx:*
​


> ​ಠ_ಠ ​​This thread continuing would just make all my work pointless.​


​​*His anger continues...*​​*Post 6:*​​​


> Goddamnit Jiehfeng, why is this thread still open?​We already have this. A superior list too.​​http://gbatemp.net/t...ost__p__4229253​​​​*DIE THREAD!*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


​​​*Is he ok?*​


​


----------



## Black-Ice (Nov 11, 2012)

Nothing makes my day more than a good ol Soulx Timeline.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 11, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Nothing makes my day more than a good ol Soulx Timeline.


 
Heheheh, me too


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Nov 11, 2012)

Might want to add this one: http://gbatemp.net/threads/i-need-some-advice-its-about-money.337216/


----------



## DrOctapu (Nov 11, 2012)

ProtoKun7 said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/why-do-people-mis-pronounce-names-of-systems.336640/


Holy fucking shit, my sides.
I'M FUCKING DYING.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 13, 2012)

Ten points to Gryffindor for anyone who finds the Lost Planet 3 thread where Gahars and I go on for about 2 pages in puns and essentially ruined the entire thread.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 13, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Ten points to Gryffindor for anyone who finds the Lost Planet 3 thread where Gahars and I go on for about 2 pages in puns and essentially ruined the entire thread.


 
Good times, good times.

I can't find it, and it's just killing me.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 13, 2012)

Gonna add this to the list: http://gbatemp.net/threads/why-games-dont-get-localizations.337213/

As a prospector, I'd say invest heavily in this one. I think the odds of a subs vs. dubs localization is really high here, or at the very least, Japanese vs. western developers. Invest now gents and you'll get your payoff real soon.

I've been tempted for a while to do a Jim Kramer's Mad Money variant for GBAtemp telling my fellow trolls to invest early into key threads to get optimal troll-sults.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 13, 2012)

Damn.

I'm itching to read this thread.

Let the search begin!

EDIT: I think it may have been deleted.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 13, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Ten points to Gryffindor for anyone who finds the Lost Planet 3 thread where Gahars and I go on for about 2 pages in puns and essentially ruined the entire thread.


 
Is it this: http://gbatemp.net/threads/lost-planet-3-announced.324811/


----------



## Gahars (Nov 13, 2012)

Jiehfeng said:


> Is it this: http://gbatemp.net/threads/lost-planet-3-announced.324811/


 
Sadly, no. You'll know it when you see it, mostly from all the "ice" related puns.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 13, 2012)

Ladies and gentlemen...

Dead Space 3 Will Launch In February [The Icemen Cometh] [Cool Party!]


----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 13, 2012)

Awww


----------



## Castiel (Nov 13, 2012)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/citizens-from-20-u-s-states-file-petitions-to-secede.337350/
I couldn't tell whether I was suppose to be taking this thread seriously or not with all of the butthurt and people saying it probably wouldn't happen.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Nov 13, 2012)

I feel that Emigre's True Ethnicity deserves to be on here.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 14, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> I feel that Emigre's True Ethnicity deserves to be on here.
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/threads/what-did-you-accomplish-in-gaming-today.332113/page-44#post-4451617


 
Unfortunately the rest of the thread is still rather solid and this is "Golden Threads" not "Golden Parts of Threads".


----------



## xwatchmanx (Nov 14, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Unfortunately the rest of the thread is still rather solid and this is "Golden Threads" not "Golden Parts of Threads".


I think this little exchange ALONE is enough to make the entire thread golden.


----------



## emigre (Nov 14, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> I think this little exchange ALONE is enough to make the entire thread golden.


 
Meh, it 7/10 at best. Maybe an 8 if I'm pushing it.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 14, 2012)

Currently keeping an eye on this golden turd. The situation is escalating but I think the smartest thing to do is arm both sides equally.

EDIT: It reached sufficient levels of idiocy to warrant an addition to the list. Engert: foreign policy savant.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 15, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Currently keeping an eye on this golden turd. The situation is escalating but I think the smartest thing to do is arm both sides equally.
> 
> EDIT: It reached sufficient levels of idiocy to warrant an addition to the list. Engert: foreign policy savant.


Dang it, I didn't get to see the juicy parts! When I logged off, the thread was _relatively_ clean! In protest, I will not care!


----------



## Gahars (Nov 16, 2012)

Threads to Watch: Idiocy around GBAtemp and no actions taken against it [How do I humor?] [VinvinMario vs. emigre] [srs business]


----------



## emigre (Nov 16, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Threads to Watch: Idiocy around GBAtemp and no actions taken against it [erased from history]


 
Fixed for you.


----------



## emigre (Nov 16, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Threads to Watch: Idiocy around GBAtemp and no actions taken against it [Resurrection, Jesus style]


 
Fixed again because the mods can't seem to make their minds up.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 17, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Threads to Watch: Idiocy around GBAtemp and no actions taken against it [How do I humor?] [VinvinMario vs. emigre] [srs business]


I always miss the good hate threads where I actually have something kind of semi-useful to say...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 19, 2012)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/top-action-mind-bending-movies.337023/

With this thread, we induct BMTM into the Hall of Shame. It was a long road, the thread starting from humble beginnings of just a standard mediocre "look at da films i liek im a movie buff", with its ups and downs as a trend of continually horrible taste in movies was revealed, climaxing like two gods playing meat snooker at a complete lack of understanding of Apocalypse Now.

Bravo, thread, bravo.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 19, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/top-action-mind-bending-movies.337023/
> 
> With this thread, we induct BMTM into the Hall of Shame. It was a long road, the thread starting from humble beginnings of just a standard mediocre "look at da films i liek im a movie buff", with its ups and downs as a trend of continually horrible taste in movies was revealed, climaxing like two gods playing meat snooker at a complete lack of understanding of Apocalypse Now.
> 
> Bravo, thread, bravo.


 
I think we should make a Hall Of Golden Posters - Engert can take the top spot.

He's more than earned it.


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 19, 2012)

Some day I'll make a thread worthy of this place. Someday.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 19, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Some day I'll make a thread worthy of this place. Someday.


 
Well most of the threads are just notoriously bad. We have a few threads for their intentionally funny content but I usually dedicate it to stupidity nowadays.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 20, 2012)

I think this already has the makings of a classic...

Gahars Reviews... Apocalypse Now [Apocalypse Wow Redux] [Criticism isn't for everyone]

And let's certainly not forget...

TMNT Creator compares new film to The Avengers [How does popularity]


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 20, 2012)

Looks like the next gold rush is just over the horizon.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 20, 2012)

That thread is fermenting into a fine wine.

Tonight, we drink like kings.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Nov 20, 2012)

How about this one?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 20, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> How about this one?


 
Kinda amusing but it needs to get full blown butthurt for pages. Seems like it could go either way.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 20, 2012)

What about one of my shit threads?
And the "do not take this seriously thread" - 'i.. i.. love you!'


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 20, 2012)

LegendaryTemper said:


> What about one of my shit threads?
> And the "do not take this seriously thread" - 'i.. i.. love you!'


 
No cause they shit.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 20, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> No cause they shit.


They're pooping green a bit.


----------



## Black-Ice (Nov 20, 2012)

LegendaryTemper said:


> They're pooping green a bit.


shit green thread < golden thread.

Don't end up like your mate luigi8929027u3s 
Stahp with shit thread attention seeking,
STAHP


----------



## Castiel (Nov 20, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/top-action-mind-bending-movies.337023/


Oh gawd. I couldn't even understand what he was talking about half of the time with all of his switching back and forth between movie conversations. Plus his double/triple posting just to say something no one really cares about...


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 20, 2012)

Excuse me while i read every single one of these threads in their entirety

Oh god im dying lol
I wish i there were threads where Engorant and bradzx would go at it.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 21, 2012)

I'll leave this here and let you decide if its worthy: http://gbatemp.net/threads/alanjohn-is-a-crazy-apple.335208/ [Castiel and Clarky school the "smartest 12 year old" on the 'Temp]


----------



## emigre (Nov 22, 2012)

Fuck you [Fuck you] [mental breakdown] [meltdown] [He's had an absolute mare there] [Fuck you]


----------



## Black-Ice (Nov 22, 2012)

Rage Quit of the year,


----------



## DoubleeDee (Nov 22, 2012)

My thread is obviously the best one there.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Nov 23, 2012)

emigre said:


> Fuck you [Fuck you] [mental breakdown] [meltdown] [He's had an absolute mare there] [Fuck you]


Darn it, why do I never see these threads until after they're locked? 

Edit: Guild McCockpenetrator needs to be Guild's new official nickname.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 23, 2012)

emigre said:


> Fuck you [Fuck you] [mental breakdown] [meltdown] [He's had an absolute mare there] [Fuck you]


 
Am I not worthy of a "Fuck You"?

Man, that really brought me down.


----------



## emigre (Nov 23, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Darn it, why do I never see these threads until after they're locked?
> 
> Edit: Guild McCockpenetrator needs to be Guild's new official nickname.


 
Fuck you.



Gahars said:


> Am I not worthy of a "Fuck You"?
> 
> Man, that really brought me down.


 
Fuck you.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 23, 2012)

emigre said:


> Fuck you.


 
Aw, shucks. I feel like the prettiest girl at the prom.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 29, 2012)

I really want to put the Top action/mind-bending movies thread on there twice because it's the gift that keeps on giving. Now we're on the "how do i genre" phase.

Also welcome to the list Bortzy, and it's one of the few threads featured here for positive reasons!


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 29, 2012)

Congratz, Bortzy. You've made history and achieved your goal.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 29, 2012)

I've also added an appropriate gif to the main page and such.


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 29, 2012)

Personal achievement unlocked!

Also whenever im feeling blue i just read one of these threads and remember that i have an IQ of <100 and should always be thankful and happy for that.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 30, 2012)

How I picture Bortz:


----------



## Gahars (Nov 30, 2012)

Sorry for the double post, but I'm nominating this preemptively:

Vote For The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker As Best Video Game Of The Decade


----------



## xwatchmanx (Nov 30, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Sorry for the double post, but I'm nominating this preemptively:
> 
> Vote Fort The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker As Best Video Game Of The Decade


lol. Wind Waker is awesome (one of my favorite games), but I wouldn't say it's the best video game of the decade.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm not sure if I'll ever have the chance to use this, but I'll keep it on standby.






With the way the thread's going, who knows?


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 30, 2012)

Fopping hilarious Gahars. Im waiting.


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 30, 2012)

Guild, help, Engert Allen Poe is sabotaging my "Bringing a quarter to a knife fight" thread


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 1, 2012)

I'd highly suggest investing your stocks here. Likes-to-posts ratio can only go up.

Also the title itself is funny in so many ways.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 1, 2012)

Gahars and I were having our usual conversational topic (how to gain more Likes on GBAtemp) as usual and this thread came up.

http://gbatemp.net/threads/wrote-a-song-hope-you-guys-like-it.311288/

It's an oldie but a goodie and definitely worth a read for a good couple of laughs.


----------



## emigre (Dec 1, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Gahars and I were having our usual conversational topic (how to gain more Likes on GBAtemp) as usual and this thread came up.
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/threads/wrote-a-song-hope-you-guys-like-it.311288/
> 
> It's an oldie but a goodie and definitely worth a read for a good couple of laughs.


 
I feel for the chap who has to write the music to that.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 1, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I'd highly suggest investing your stocks here. Likes-to-posts ratio can only go up.
> 
> Also the title itself is funny in so many ways.


 
If we're creating brackets for this one, may I suggest [The Sound and the Furry]?


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 2, 2012)

Has anyone ever laughed so hard that your sides hurt? The threads Guild Gahars (2012) are talking about are ones that are side splitting dangerous.

What did i do to deserve this honor?


> See BortzANATOR gets me
> 
> Hes A connection I was talking about but if he tells me out of the blue what I am written about I well be like **Blinks** O.O


----------



## Black-Ice (Dec 2, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Has anyone ever laughed so hard that your sides hurt? The threads Guild Gahars (2012) are talking about are ones that are side splitting dangerous.
> 
> What did i do to deserve this honor?


You're just such a nice guy.
Everyone loves bortz.
Btw happy 5th anniversary on gbatemp dude.


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 4, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> You're just such a nice guy.
> Everyone loves bortz.
> Btw happy 5th anniversary on gbatemp dude.


Thanks <3 
Whoa... Ive been here 5 years....


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 4, 2012)

This is not a golden thread but it makes me laugh looking at this,
http://gbatemp.net/threads/pokemon-black-white-trade-battle-thread.281600/page-13#post-4358503


----------



## emigre (Dec 4, 2012)

Jiehfeng said:


> This is not a golden thread but it makes me laugh looking at this,
> http://gbatemp.net/threads/pokemon-black-white-trade-battle-thread.281600/page-13#post-4358503


 
Yeah, I laughing on the ceiling.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 4, 2012)

emigre said:


> Yeah, I laughing on the ceiling.


 
I'm


----------



## Sterling (Dec 4, 2012)

Wow, I actually made it to this thread. At least I didn't get an offensive topic description. For some reason my life seems more complete.


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 5, 2012)

Jiehfeng said:


> This is not a golden thread but it makes me laugh looking at this,
> http://gbatemp.net/threads/pokemon-black-white-trade-battle-thread.281600/page-13#post-4358503


While pokatards doing their thing is slightly more entertaining than watching animals at the zoo, its till not fun. Or funny. There is nothing about that thread that is in danger of splitting my sides.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 5, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> While pokatards doing their thing is slightly more entertaining than watching animals at the zoo, its till not fun. Or funny. There is nothing about that thread that is in danger of splitting my sides.


 
I'm not a poketard -_-


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 5, 2012)

You have a pokemon trainer as your avatar, you sid is all about pokemon, you say you are from Unova, and your occupation is Gym Leader. 
/


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 5, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> You have a pokemon trainer as your avatar, you sid is all about pokemon, you say you are from Unova, and your occupation is Gym Leader.
> /


 
I'm a pokemon fan, not a poketard.
I don't break rom rules or anything


----------



## Gahars (Dec 5, 2012)

Jiehfeng said:


> I'm a pokemon fan, not a poketard.
> I don't break rom rules or anything


 
Search your feelings, you know it be true.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 5, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Search your feelings, you know it be true.


----------



## emigre (Dec 7, 2012)

So is good to buy Wii U now? [Fuck no] [Valwin has a mini meltdown] [Nintendo fans cry again]


----------



## Black-Ice (Dec 7, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> You have a pokemon trainer as your avatar, you sid is all about pokemon, you say you are from Unova, and your occupation is Gym Leader.
> /


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 7, 2012)

I just need him to admit hes a pokatard thats all


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 7, 2012)

emigre said:


> So is good to buy Wii U now? [Fuck no] [Valwin has a mini meltdown] [Nintendo fans cry again]


Vita's library is full of mediocre ports = _LOL, VITA HAS NO GAEMS!_
WiiU's library is full of mediocre ports = _FINALLY WE CAN ENJOY CORE VIDEO GAMES! THANK YOU SOOO MUCH NINTENDO!_


----------



## emigre (Dec 7, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Vita's library is full of mediocre ports = _LOL, VITA HAS NO GAEMS!_
> WiiU's library is full of mediocre ports = _FINALLY WE CAN ENJOY CORE VIDEO GAMES! THANK YOU SOOO MUCH NINTENDON'T!_


 
Fixed for ya.


----------



## broitsak (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm a poketard. Deal with it.
I really wouldn't care less about what people think about my avatar. I don't get why people keep bitching about it.


----------



## Veho (Dec 7, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Vita's library is full of mediocre ports = _LOL, VITA HAS NO GAEMS!_
> WiiU's library is full of mediocre ports = _FINALLY WE CAN ENJOY CORE VIDEO GAMES! THANK YOU SOOO MUCH NINTENDO!_


That's because having nothing but a ton of mediocre ports on their console is a step down for Sony.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 8, 2012)

_*I AM A POKETARD*_
Underlined it, made it bold and italic.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 8, 2012)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/vote-for...aker-as-best-video-game-of-the-decade.338362/

Added this to the list seeing as it just shows how bad the opinions on GBAtemp are.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 8, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/vote-for...aker-as-best-video-game-of-the-decade.338362/
> 
> Added this to the list seeing as it just shows how bad the opinions on GBAtemp are.


 
Gahar's post rules!!!


----------



## Castiel (Dec 8, 2012)

Jiehfeng said:


> Gahar's post Hy-_rules_!!!


----------



## Gahars (Dec 8, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/vote-for...aker-as-best-video-game-of-the-decade.338362/
> 
> Added this to the list seeing as it just shows how bad the opinions on GBAtemp are.


 
The standard response:


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Dec 9, 2012)

Jiehfeng said:


> Gahar's post rules!!!


 
You spelled "Gahars" incorrectly.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 9, 2012)

Shoutout to myself:

http://gbatemp.net/threads/gbatemps-annual-golden-toilet-award-2012-edition.338853/

Post them shits up son.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 9, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> You spelled "Gahars" incorrectly.


 
Oh, spelling mistake. What's the big deal anyway?


----------



## Gahars (Dec 9, 2012)

Jiehfeng said:


> Oh, spelling mistake. What's the big deal anyway?


 
My feelings, for one.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 9, 2012)

Gahars said:


> My feelings, for one.


 
Sorry


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 9, 2012)

So our Golden Toilet awards were promptly stomped by the Gestapo.

For now we'll just have to talk behind closed doors about this one.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 9, 2012)

I take that back.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Dec 9, 2012)

Jiehfeng said:


> Nintendo 3DS Upcoming games is better than soulx recommendation thread!!!


Oh boy...


----------



## Black-Ice (Dec 9, 2012)

Black-Ice for temper of the year 2012


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 10, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> So our Golden Toilet awards were promptly stomped by the Gestapo.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Dec 10, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> So our Golden Toilet awards were promptly stomped by the Gestapo.
> 
> For now we'll just have to talk behind closed doors about this one.


 
Engert would have won the majority of the awards anyway.


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 10, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Engert would have won the majority of the awards shit anyway.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 11, 2012)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/what-is-the-purpose-of-religion.338921/

So far, Valwin's input is rather disappointing, but Engert has been detected in the thread so it's going straight to hell soon... which is a shame.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Dec 11, 2012)

That thread is golden, Foxi. Fucking golden.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 11, 2012)

It devolved into r/atheism and the typical circlewank.

Why they keep it open is beyond me.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 11, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> It devolved into r/atheism and the typical circlewank.
> 
> Why they keep it open is beyond me.


I've found it pretty civil and to be a great discussion, compared to the other threads like this that usually show up.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 11, 2012)

Castiel said:


> I've found it pretty civil and to be a great discussion, compared to the other threads like this that usually show up.


Give it some time - the Immature Cavalry has arrived. It had it's  run, and that run has reached its conclusion, or at least will shortly.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 11, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/what-is-the-purpose-of-religion.338921/
> 
> So far, Valwin's input is rather disappointing, but Engert has been detected in the thread so it's going straight to hell soon... which is a shame.


 
I second that notion. Engert slipped to some new depths; apparently reading comprehension is just too much to ask for.

Also, I had an excuse to make this gif:


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 11, 2012)

Im kinda new to this whole nominating thing. 

Xbox 720 and PS4 Codenames [SemiAccurate ][News?]


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 12, 2012)

Added the religion thread and the codenames thread.

Also added this. Golden example of GBAtemp at its finest. Everyone instantly assumes it's for the 3DS, says it can't be on the Vita, soulx acts pretentious, and then it does turn out to be on the Vita/PS3. Crying to ensue shortly as well as the arrival of the Weaboo Butthurt Express.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 12, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Added the religion thread and the codenames thread.
> 
> Also added this. Golden example of GBAtemp at its finest. Everyone instantly assumes it's for the 3DS, says it can't be on the Vita, soulx acts pretentious, and then it does turn out to be on the Vita/PS3. Crying to ensue shortly as well as the arrival of the Weaboo Butthurt Express.


 
How do I survive when soulx is trying to kill my thread?!
I would love to create another soulx timeline


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 12, 2012)

But his name is a brand. And soulseething.
Copyright (C). All rights reserved.


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 12, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Crying to ensue shortly as well as the arrival of the Weaboo Butthurt Express.


Do you need a CDL license to drive that? Id love to learn.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 12, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Do you need a CDL license to drive that? Id love to learn.


 
Just Goku's dick in your colon.


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 12, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Just Goku's dick in your colon.


NEVER MIND


----------



## Gahars (Dec 12, 2012)

Alternate Official GIF for the Thread:


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Dec 12, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Just Goku's dick in your colon.


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 13, 2012)

Not golden, just a thread that is the equivalent to watching a .gif of someone stepping on a rake while shouting.


----------



## emigre (Dec 13, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Not golden, just a thread that is the equivalent to watching a .gif of someone stepping on a rake while shouting.


 
He made his name even more retarded? Bortzy I think your theory in relating to username originality and forum success is proving true yet again


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 13, 2012)

Holy crap I didnt see that he changed his name even more. Hilarious. Omg. 
Well thanks, but remember I just refined the theory. The original discovery goes to Foxi4. But I think it really has some truth.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 13, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Not golden, just a thread that is the equivalent to watching a .gif of someone stepping on a rake while shouting.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Dec 13, 2012)

Secrets of GBAtemp: Mad Gay Edition [Fap to Gahars][Jeff Foxworthy][Redneck Jokes][Daily Show]


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 13, 2012)

Id fap to Gahars.


----------



## emigre (Dec 13, 2012)

Alright lads, let's not get all gay here.


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 13, 2012)

*zips pants back up*
I dont know what you are talking about. 
Anyways this is my favorite thread on GBAtemp.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 13, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Id fap to Gahars.


 
It's cool, so do I.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 13, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Also added this. Golden example of GBAtemp at its finest. Everyone instantly assumes it's for the 3DS, says it can't be on the Vita, soulx acts pretentious, and then it does turn out to be on the Vita/PS3. Crying to ensue shortly as well as the arrival of the Weaboo Butthurt Express.


They assumed it was for the 3DS because that's the logical decision (best-selling console in Japan, previous games were on the DS). No one knew that Sony moneyhatted it. Get off your high horse.


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 13, 2012)

soulx said:


> They assumed it was for the 3DS because that's the logical decision (best-selling console in Japan, previous games were on the DS). No one knew that Sony moneyhatted it. Get off your high horse.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 13, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> ~snip


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 13, 2012)

i dont even


----------



## Castiel (Dec 13, 2012)

soulx said:


> -Snip-


That picture reminded me of that one scene on Spaceballs once the giant ship/person/vacuum thing gets exploded.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 14, 2012)

Castiel said:


> That picture reminded me of that one scene on Spaceballs once the giant ship/person/vacuum thing gets exploded.


 
"It's Mega Maid! She went from suck to blow!"


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 17, 2012)

gbatemp.net/threads/monolith-soft-talks-upcoming-wii-u-project-goal-to-become-the-next-bethesda.339248/

I induct this thread for its complete shitwankery.


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 17, 2012)

I approve. And sometimes i think you post threads that you have posted alot in so that ill go read them and give you all my likes. Well keep doing it because the threads and posts are funny.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 17, 2012)

Most of the threads Guild adds here are to comfort his ego after he gets subject to an epic_ "sphincter_ _smashing"._




;O;


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 17, 2012)

oh no, i tend to agree with his sphincter smashing rants. 
And anyone who says cry more needs beaten.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 17, 2012)

go away soulx you're not invited here


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 18, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> go away soulx you're not invited here


cry more














;o;


----------



## Gahars (Dec 18, 2012)

soulx said:


> Most of the threads Guild adds here are to comfort his ego after he gets subject to an epic_ "sphincter_ _smashing"._
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That's exactly what someone with a rammed rectum would say.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Dec 18, 2012)

Let's all laugh at soulx for becoming the shell of the man he once was.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 18, 2012)

@Hyro-sama:

And you're totally not a suck-up to Guild and Gahars so you can participate in their mass ego-stroking circlejerks.

I jest, I jest.

;o;



Gahars said:


> That's exactly what someone with a rammed rectum would say.


cry more _gay_hars.




;O;


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 18, 2012)

soulx is just sad because no one jerks off his ego.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 18, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> soulx is just sad because no one jerks off his ego.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Dec 18, 2012)

soulx said:


> @Hyro-sama:
> 
> And you're totally not a suck-up to Guild and Gahars so you can participate in their mass ego-stroking circlejerks.
> 
> ...


 
I know you love me, SoulSnatcher.


----------



## Black-Ice (Dec 18, 2012)

Soulx needs some love?

GO SOULX GO
HES SOOOO DAMN FUNNY
IMMA LIKE ALL HIS POSTS ;O;


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 18, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> I know you love me, SoulSnatcher.











*;o;*


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 18, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Soulx needs some love?
> 
> GO SOULX GO
> HES SOOOO DAMN FUNNY
> IMMA LIKE ALL HIS POSTS ;O;


 
Not funny enough with 2.5K Likes.


----------



## emigre (Dec 18, 2012)

What in the name of God...


----------



## Black-Ice (Dec 18, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Not funny enough with 2.5K Likes.


I Take offensive 
;o;


----------



## Castiel (Dec 18, 2012)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/gbatemps-golden-threads-thread.334504/page-14#post-4485682 Started off great, turned into soulx vs. Guild and his circlejerk


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 18, 2012)

Castiel said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/gbatemps-golden-threads-thread.334504/page-14#post-4485682 Started off great, turned into soulx vs. Guild and his circlejerk


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 18, 2012)

Castiel said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/gbatemps-golden-threads-thread.334504/page-14#post-4485682 Started off great, turned into soulx vs. Guild and his circlejerk


>GBAtemp


----------



## Black-Ice (Dec 18, 2012)

Castiel said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/gbatemps-golden-threads-thread.334504/page-14#post-4485682 Started off great, turned into soulx vs. Guild and his circlejerk


I'm gonna be Soulx's new fanboy everytime these things occur now. Coz its fun to go against the masses
inb4Black-IceIsAHipsterDouche


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Dec 18, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> I'm gonna be Soulx's new fanboy everytime these things occur now. Coz its fun to go against the masses
> inb4Black-IceIsAHipsterDouche


 
You're hipster fanboy douche.


----------



## Black-Ice (Dec 18, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> You're hipster fanboy douche.


Hyro please.
I'm fabulous


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Dec 18, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Hyro please.
> I'm fabulous



Starting licking guild's anus. It's good for the _soul_.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 18, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Hyro please.
> I'm fabulous


I disagree. 



Nah, you're fine... if only you weren't fixated on the lamest series in history of mankind... ;O;


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 18, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Starting licking guild's anus. It's good for the _soul_.


 
He's trying to prowler


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 18, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> He's trying to prowler He's _on the prowl._


Done, so much better. Free of charge, don't mention it.


----------



## Black-Ice (Dec 18, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Starting licking guild's anus. It's good for the _soul_.


ha haaaaaa
I totally get it,

But nah, I prefer to be the outcast.



Guild McCommunist said:


> He's trying to prowler


I try to Black-Ice.
Coz everyone else sucks


----------



## Gahars (Dec 18, 2012)

soulx said:


> cry more _gay_hars.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## BORTZ (Dec 19, 2012)

HEY this is a secret club for the "Like Squad". No negative attitudes here.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 19, 2012)

Right, Bortz, and we ain't talking about no similes, you dig?


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 19, 2012)

This is golden to me  http://gbatemp.net/threads/goodbye-friend.339455/


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 19, 2012)

But after checking... i only have 2500 likes... dang lol


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 19, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> But after checking... i only have 2500 likes... dang lol


 
But soulx is a Nintendo fanboy on a site full of Nintendo fanboys and his Likes are completely dwarfed by that of a "Nintendo hater".


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Dec 19, 2012)

I haven't even hit the 2000 mark.

You're lucky, Bortzy.


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 19, 2012)

Then again my post to like ratio is about 1/2... hmmmm


----------



## chavosaur (Dec 19, 2012)

My posts and likes are about on par. 
Perhaps if I show off more leg, I can acquire more likes..


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Castiel said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/gbatemps-golden-threads-thread.334504/page-14#post-4485682 Started off great, turned into soulx vs. Guild and his circlejerk





soulx said:


> @Hyro-sama: And you're totally not a suck-up to Guild and Gahars so you can participate in their mass ego-stroking circlejerks. (...) cry more _gay_hars.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 19, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> My posts and likes are about on par.


My post to likes were the same until the "What is the Purpose of Religion" thread came up. Now my likes are negative by almost 20. I used to be ahead by more than 20 too...


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 19, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> But soulx is a Nintendo fanboy on a site full of Nintendo fanboys and his Likes are completely dwarfed by that of a "Nintendo hater".


I can't fight the power of your circle-jerk that likes pretty much every post you make.




But of course you don't understand that, _Guild McIgnorant_.


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 19, 2012)

Holy shit, Guild add this thread to the list of Golden threads!


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 19, 2012)

_*Sees arguments again in the Golden Threads thread...*_

Get off... Get off... Stahp... Stahhhp... STAHP!


----------



## emigre (Dec 20, 2012)

soulx said:


> I can't fight the power of your circle-jerk that likes pretty much every post you make.
> 
> But of course you don't understand that, _Guild McIgnorant_.


 
Can't you two just go and have a hate fuck or something?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 20, 2012)

BACK ON TRACK.

http://gbatemp.net/threads/a-book-i-am-working-on.339493/

Golden nugget of a thread.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Dec 20, 2012)

You may as well remove the blogs.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 20, 2012)

LegendaryTemper said:


> You may as well remove the blogs.


 
Oh ye of little faith.


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 20, 2012)

"Hello to you guy's"

I read one line and this is already gold. Im settling in for a long read. bbl


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 20, 2012)

Legendary Temper has a breakdown.

http://gbatemp.net/threads/everything-wrong-with-the-avengers-in-3-minutes-or-less.339532/


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 20, 2012)

I approve.

Legendary Temper has a legendary temper.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 21, 2012)

Best Cosplay Ever

I think this thread has more than earned its place in the pantheon. So much so that it deserves its own gif!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 21, 2012)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/journey-the-first-video-game-nominated-for-a-grammy.338744/

Not gonna add it but seriously the amount of Xenoblade Wankery on this forum is fucking ridiculous.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 22, 2012)

In light of the recent Mother circlejerk, does anyone remember the thread where that guy was like "ASK ME ANYTHING ABOUT MOTHER I REMEMBER EVERYTHING ABOUT MOTHER!" to fill his own sad ego?

Find it and I'll add it.


----------



## emigre (Dec 22, 2012)

Earthbound Anything [Earthbound/Mother] [crying] [MOTHER IS THE BEST JRPG OF THE 16BIT GENERATION]


----------



## emigre (Dec 22, 2012)

User Submitted News

Tom McShea responds to Zelda review criticism- (More crying) (Assinate Tom McShea) (#prayforTomMcShea) (Blame the Irish for this shit) (I'M NOT A FANBOY) (Breakdown) (Fuck you Gamespot!) (Who the fuck is Tom McShea)

Wii- Console and Gaming discussion


GameSpot gives Zelda 7.5 - (Crying) (whinging) (Gamespot are shit) (I''M NOT A FANBOY) (More crying) (What's Vampy's problem with Uncharted 3) (Tiger Woods PGA 2010 is better than Skyward Sword) (GBAtemp suffers a collective breakdown)


Skyward Sword: the aftermath- (Crying) (whinging) (Gamespot are shit) (I''M NOT A FANBOY) (More crying) (The Aftermath)


----------



## Gahars (Dec 22, 2012)

emigre said:


> User Submitted News
> 
> Tom McShea responds to Zelda review criticism- (More crying) (Assinate Tom McShea) (#prayforTomMcShea) (Blame the Irish for this shit) (I'M NOT A FANBOY) (Breakdown) (Fuck you Gamespot!) (Who the fuck is Tom McShea)
> 
> ...


 
Gotta love the classics.


----------



## chavosaur (Dec 22, 2012)

There was a Pokemon topic on here awhile back that had tons of whiners and a Valwin meltdown, I need to find it...


----------



## Black-Ice (Dec 22, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> There was a Pokemon topic on here awhile back that had tons of whiners and a Valwin meltdown, I need to find it...


Yeah pokemon threads have hosted a lot of breakdowns, some are better left in the past


----------



## Gahars (Dec 22, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Yeah pokemon threads have hosted a lot of breakdowns, some are better left in the past


 
And some are better preserved for posterity, so all members can laugh at their failure.

Also, I don't think we have this up on the front page yet; considering it's something of a prequel to A Book I Am Working On !, we might as well get it up there.

I am written A Book [The Saga Begins]


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 22, 2012)

emigre said:


> User Submitted News
> 
> Tom McShea responds to Zelda review criticism- (More crying) (Assinate Tom McShea) (#prayforTomMcShea) (Blame the Irish for this shit) (I'M NOT A FANBOY) (Breakdown) (Fuck you Gamespot!) (Who the fuck is Tom McShea)
> 
> ...


 
I've been thinking about including "Sagas" or summaries of massive drama trains on GBAtemp. Skyward Sword is a perfect one. Also good topics are general Capcom crying, Earthbound wanking, Wind Wanker wanking, Xenoblah Yawnicles, etc.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 22, 2012)

Gahars said:


> And some are better preserved for posterity, so all members can laugh at their failure.
> 
> Also, I don't think we have this up on the front page yet; considering it's something of a prequel to A Book I Am Working On !, we might as well get it up there.
> 
> I am written A Book [The Saga Begins]


 
Can't believe I forgot that one, also good material for a GBAtemp Saga.


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 24, 2012)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/squareenix-why-final-fantasy-need-a-reboot.339698/
[final fantasizing] [controversial topics gbatemp should avoid]


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 25, 2012)

ill add it when I'm home. on my cell atm.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 27, 2012)

I can't post links from my phone, but bradzx's recent thread on his apparent debt problem more than deserves a spot. Instant gold from the first post; the rest is like icing on the cake.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 27, 2012)

I kinda feel bad for the feller... that said... it was pretty gold.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 27, 2012)

I stopped feeling bad for bradzx when he became a Brony. Now I laugh at his sorrow and swim in his tears.


----------



## VinvinMario (Dec 30, 2012)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/playstat...duct-flops-of-2012.340127/page-7#post-4498287
[Butthurt Guildy cries about the forum moderation] [LEAVE VITA ALONE, IT'S A HANDHELD!!]

Edit:

[P1ngpong: The Handsome One tells off Guild] [Bravo]


----------



## Navi (Dec 30, 2012)

This thread is circlejerk. Cannot take this site serious if mods leave thread open.


----------



## emigre (Dec 30, 2012)

VinvinMario said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/playstat...duct-flops-of-2012.340127/page-7#post-4498287
> [Butthurt Guildy cries about the forum moderation] [LEAVE VITA ALONE, IT'S A HANDHELD!!]
> 
> Edit:
> ...


 
Shouldn't you be off reporting my posts for idiocy?



Navi said:


> Cannot take this site serious if mods leave thread open.


 
Don't worry, no one takes this site seriously.


----------



## VinvinMario (Dec 30, 2012)

OMG!!!! It's one of the guy from the Guild clan!!!!

*Flees* Before Gahars, Bortzy, Hyro, foxi4 etc..... Sorry to disappoint you but you can't gangbang me no more.

*leaves the thread*


----------



## emigre (Dec 30, 2012)

VinvinMario said:


> OMG!!!! It's one of the guy from the Guild clan!!!!
> 
> *Flees* Before Gahars, Bortzy, Hyro, foxi4 etc..... Sorry to disappoint you but you can't gangbang me no more.
> 
> *leaves the thread*


 
Guild clan? Fuck off. I'm the best poster on the site.


----------



## VinvinMario (Dec 30, 2012)

emigre said:


> Guild clan? Fuck off. I'm the best poster on the site.


You fuck off and go eat the water lol!


----------



## Black-Ice (Dec 30, 2012)

emigre said:


> I'm the best poster on the site.


Overconfidence EXPLOSION
BOOOM
BANG
KA-POW



VinvinMario said:


> You fuck off and go *eat the water* lol!


I disagree with the notion of eating water


----------



## emigre (Dec 30, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Overconfidence EXPLOSION
> BOOOM
> BANG
> KA-POW


 
I call it self-esteem...



VinvinMario said:


> You fuck off and go eat the water lol!


 
Lrn 2 retort better plse.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 30, 2012)

Yo Vinvin,

piss off.

And p1ng is just mad because I'm right.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 30, 2012)

VinvinMario said:


> OMG!!!! It's one of the guy from the Guild clan!!!!
> 
> *Flees* Before Gahars, Bortzy, Hyro, foxi4 etc..... Sorry to disappoint you but you can't gangbang me no more.
> 
> *leaves the thread*



Bitch, please. Like we'd _want_ to gangbang you.

We have standards.


----------



## Veho (Dec 30, 2012)

This thread will change your life. Thread of the year.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 30, 2012)

VinvinMario said:


> OMG!!!! It's one of the guy from the Guild clan!!!!


You posted a thread in a thread dominated by Guild and his friends for the sole purpose of attacking Guild. What did you expect?


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 30, 2012)

VinvinMario said:


> *Flees* Before Gahars, Bortzy, Hyro, foxi4 etc..... Sorry to disappoint you but you can't gangbang me no more.
> 
> *leaves the thread*








Just so you know, we're actually individuals, not a club. It's not our fault that our tastes, opinions and styles are superior in every way to yours. 


Veho said:


> This thread will change your life. Thread of the year.


I had a blast reading his responses, it's a shame that he's not preaching anymore. I want to know more about quantum physics, quantum healing, quantum cuisine... quantum quants... err... quantum.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 31, 2012)

gbatemp.net/threads/pokémon-january-8th-reveal.340107/

People trying to say Pokemon Black/White had a good storyline.

Shit makes me laugh.


----------



## Black-Ice (Dec 31, 2012)

Your ignorance is funnier.


----------



## emigre (Dec 31, 2012)

I've got to say the word "ignorance," is really thrown about on this forum a lot.


----------



## Black-Ice (Dec 31, 2012)

emigre said:


> I've got to say the word "ignorance," is really thrown about on this forum a lot.


Maybe because everyone is ignorant


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 31, 2012)

Pokemon Black is a game that makes William Shakespeare gain a raging erection.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 31, 2012)

emigre said:


> I've got to say the word "ignorance," is really thrown about on this forum a lot.


 
Plus, it was totally Smile's thing. Now I have to imagine everyone talking like Mr. Jefferson.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 31, 2012)

This thread is evolving pretty well. Now there's some pretty serious crying and I'll assume trembling at the keyboard, sniffing back the tears while shakily hammering out a furious reply.

I would post a "dis gun be gud" gif but it already is. Very Golden Thread worthy, glad I posted it.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Dec 31, 2012)

Black-Ice uses the exact same logic to defend Final Fantasy XIII. Which is hilarious because the plot of XIII wasn't complex, it just wasn't very good.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 31, 2012)

I just flooded ShitGBAtempSays with quotes from that thread, is good.



Hyro-Sama said:


> Black-Ice uses the exact same logic to defend Final Fantasy XIII. Which is hilarious because the plot of XIII wasn't complex, it just wasn't very good.


 
But the Fal'Cie turns people into l'Cie which turns them into crystal and you don't want them to turn into crystal but you have to stop Ragnarok!


----------



## Black-Ice (Dec 31, 2012)

You think you're some supreme bully dont you?
Fuck your twitter.
Fuck your opinion
Fuck your loyal followers.
Fuck you Guild Mc Ignorant.
The one thing wrong with gbatemp is you.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm not the supreme bully, I think you're just supremely buttmad.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Dec 31, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> The one thing wrong with GBAtemp is how the majority of forum sucks Nintendo's cock.


 
Fix'd.


----------



## Black-Ice (Dec 31, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I'm not the supreme bully, I think you're just supremely buttmad.


My butts fine, but yours must be sore from how up your own ass you are


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yeah Guild, your @ShitGBAtempSays twitter and this thread now aren't classy at all. All you seem to be using it for now is to insult anyone who has a different opinion from you and then participate in a circlejerk with Hyro-Sama/Gahars about how everyone is stupid but you.

Seriously grow up. You're the one who's making GBAtemp such a hostile place.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Dec 31, 2012)

I think before this thread turns mad gay everyone should just calm the fuck down. It's fucking Pokemon.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 31, 2012)

Is Pokemon really the hot topic issue that sends you overboard? Really? Really?

For me it's usually like pedophilia, rape, incest, or homophobia. This forum surprises me every day.



soulx said:


> All you seem to be using it for now is to insult anyone who has a different opinion from you and then participate in a circlejerk with Hyro-Sama/Gahars about how everyone is stupid but you.


 
Well Sherlock it seems my grand scheme has been found out.


----------



## Black-Ice (Dec 31, 2012)

soulx said:


> Yeah Guild, your @ShitGBAtempSays twitter and this thread now aren't classy at all. All you seem to be using it for now is to insult anyone who has a different opinion from you and then participate in a circlejerk with Hyro-Sama/Gahars about how everyone is stupid but you.
> 
> Seriously grow up. You're the one who's making GBAtemp such a hostile place.


Agreed,
I cant hack this forum anymore.
Its just guild's ego playground.
And I refuse to play in a shitty park.


----------



## emigre (Dec 31, 2012)

Pokémon - January 8th Reveal [Pokemon it doesn't matter if you're black or white has a pretty good storyline] [Black-Ice has a breakdown]


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 31, 2012)

I hope people realize that the purpose of this thread and ShitGBAtempSays has been completely transparent since day zero for both.


----------



## Black-Ice (Dec 31, 2012)

The only thing i'd like to breakdown is the corruption that screws the running of this site.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Dec 31, 2012)

First Legendary Dumper and now Black-Ice. Two Breakdowns in one month. I think that's a new record.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 31, 2012)

I like how I'm the "bad guy" in the Pokemon thread when I'm the one being insulted, saying I don't deserve my staff position, being called an asshole, etc. I'm not even trolling, I said it was a bad storyline, stated valid complaints against it, and only insulted the broad Pokemon fanbase (which is factually known for being one of the most annoying and dumbest fanbases around). We have a "Pokeflood" and have coined the term "Poketards" for that very reason. It's not even trolling like calling Nintendo fans morons, it's basically GBAtemp slang.


----------



## emigre (Dec 31, 2012)

soulx said:


> Yeah Guild, your @ShitGBAtempSays twitter and this thread now aren't classy at all. All you seem to be using it for now is to insult anyone who has a different opinion from you and then participate in a circlejerk with Hyro-Sama/Gahars about how everyone is stupid but you.
> 
> Seriously grow up. You're the one who's making GBAtemp such a hostile place.


 






http://gbatemp.net/threads/gbatemps-golden-threads-thread.334504/page-16#post-4488308

At least be consistent Soulsnatcher.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 31, 2012)

>Am the person who is ruining GBAtemp
>Has almost 6,000 Likes

soulx logic


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Dec 31, 2012)

I expect a Guild hate Thread/campaign within the next week. I also expect that it will find its way here.


----------



## emigre (Dec 31, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> being called an asshole,


 
In fairness, you are an asshole.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Dec 31, 2012)

emigre said:


> In fairness, you are an asshole.


 
Everyone on this forum is in one way or another.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 31, 2012)

emigre said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/gbatemps-golden-threads-thread.334504/page-16#post-4488308
> 
> At least be consistent Soulsnatcher.


That was before this thread went down the shitter.
.
I mean it was shitty to begin with but now it's just circlewanking over how anyone who disagrees with Guild is an idiot.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 31, 2012)

soulx said:


> I mean it was shitty to begin with but now it's just circlewanking over how anyone who disagrees with Guild is an idiot.


 
Implying a thread where the main rule is that I make all the rules in the thread wasn't a circlewank to begin with.

Like I wasn't using this as some shady way to launder hate through GBAtemp, it was pretty clear that this thread was a little hub where my like minded peers and I could laugh at GBAtemp from atop our Mt. Olympus.



emigre said:


> In fairness, you are an asshole.


 
Well yeah but you're not supposed to call me that.


----------



## Unagi (Dec 31, 2012)

Man, you guys are acting like children over nothing.  Unfortunately, not everyone is gonna agree with each other's opinions. Even more so because it's the internet. 

While I get that Guild McCommunist has a rather, erm, different view on these things, sometimes the guy does have his moments. Even though they're like 1 in a hundred.  Sometimes though it does go a bit far, I have to admit, but hey, it's the internet!

Black-Ice. Calm down a bit, my overly hot-headed friend. Is it worth undoing your forum identity over something like this? Who gives a damn what people say, just remember that you are a contributor to some areas of this website (Pokemon Hack Redirecting thread). Leaving over something like THIS makes said people look like the bigger person. If you feel that people are bullying you, leaving shows that they've won. It's those that stand up that get the applause. I would know this better than anybody. I was bullied all my fucking life over my physical stature, how skinny and lanky I am.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Dec 31, 2012)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/do-mi-work-now.336107/ [funny] [lol] [troll alert]


----------



## broitsak (Jan 1, 2013)

Somebody remind me why Guild is staff again?
No other staff member can see what this guy is doing? He's acting like a complete dick to other people, and is being supported by other dicks (emigre, im looking at you).
It doesn't matter how many likes you're getting imo.
I hope you don't have a wife/fiance, she'd probably leave you right away. This whole issue isn't about Pokemon anymore, it's about how others are getting treated.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 1, 2013)

Nxenz said:


> -Snip-


The only thing Guild said that can actually be taken offensively was this:


Guild McCommunist said:


> but the fanbase for Pokemon doesn't strike me as smart or in tune with narrative storytelling or character design.


Everything else he said he has the right to say. It's his opinion.

I've said it before and I'll say it again (like it matters :/ ); there are many areas where I respect the guy. Most of the time he brings up valid point, just in a way that's seemingly hateful. Guild has some moderating powers but rarely does he actually use them. He leaves the moderating up to the people who's job it is to moderate. He's not power abusive, he's just strong in his opinion. And it's not like he's saying something totally offensive. It's his opinion on Pokemon of all things. Calm down a bit.
I read through that thread and saw Guild trying to keep things civil while other people were complaining and lashing out at him for stating his opinion.


----------



## emigre (Jan 1, 2013)

Nxenz said:


> Somebody remind me why Guild is staff again?
> No other staff member can see what this guy is doing? He's acting like a complete dick to other people, and is being supported by other dicks (emigre, im looking at you).
> It doesn't matter how many likes you're getting imo.
> I hope you don't have a wife/fiance, she'd probably leave you right away. This whole issue isn't about Pokemon anymore, it's about how others are getting treated.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 1, 2013)

*Runs away before this thread explodes*


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 1, 2013)

Nxenz said:


> Somebody remind me why Guild is staff again?
> No other staff member can see what this guy is doing? He's acting like a complete dick to other people, and is being supported by other dicks (emigre, im looking at you).
> It doesn't matter how many likes you're getting imo.
> I hope you don't have a wife/fiance, she'd probably leave you right away. This whole issue isn't about Pokemon anymore, it's about how others are getting treated.


Completely agree with you. A staff member of any forum should actually give respect to all members. Offending other members can cause people that don't want to come on GBAtemp anymore.


----------



## broitsak (Jan 1, 2013)

emigre said:


> *snip*


Fuck you.
Fuck Guild.
Fuck the Staff that isn't able to do anything about him. 
And fuck GBATemp.
The only staff member i respect is Densentsu, nobody else.
Call me butthurt, but i can't put up with this BS. Feel free to increase my warn level to whatever you guys want.


----------



## emigre (Jan 1, 2013)

I think Nxenz's anus is very sore right now.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 1, 2013)

Okay so spr srs post in eof here.

Admittedly my "Pokemon fans are retards" comment could be seen as offensive. I thank Castiel for pointing out (also side note Castiel is like one of the better members/Pokefans here, just sayin'). What I meant is that Pokemon caters to an audience (aka a younger audience) who doesn't understand narrative and character design. And quite honestly the writers really can't write otherwise, I would go as far as to say they are bad writers because there are children's shows that can provide a more shallow experience for children and a deeper one for adults. I don't mean shallow negatively here, I mean that they won't drown in all this complex hoopla. A good example would be like Adventure Time, where children get funny moments, goofy characters, and creative designs, while adults can appreciate the more complex lore and overarching stories. Also a good example is Avatar, where children get great action and cool characters while adults will recognize the more complex themes and character development. Pokemon is not that.

EDIT: For the record I had a pretty nice discussion over this whole thing (not in a serious manner of course but laughing at it) at a New Year's Party with some friends (yes Gahars included). Even though Gahars and I were the only two GBAtempers here everyone else laughed pretty hard at Black-Ice's butthurtness. We also even got to a somewhat lengthy discussion on Pokemon as a whole. Yes the parties I go to usually involve people talking about dumb shit.

But I think everyone is getting incredibly fucking butthurt over goddamn Pokemon. Like seriously, grow a fucking pair. It's not like I said something racist, sexist, homophobic, anything remotely offensive to a real aspect of a person unless Pokemon makes up a great deal of your personhood, in which case you are a sad, sad individual. I get my game tastes called shit all the time. Both here, even by my friends, but I don't give a fuck. Here's an example. I'm really psyched for Metal Gear Rising. A friend of mine (also of Gahars, he can attest to this) thinks the game is dumb weaboo bullshit that looks fucking awful and only retards like it. He tells me this time and time again. But do I get all buttmad and start crying profusely when he brings this up? No, I chuckle and say "Well he throws a fucking Metal Gear man," he says a witty retort, we laugh and nothing about our friendship changes. Why? Because we're fucking adults who don't get offended over goddamn video games.

tl;dr: Admittedly I was a bit offensive but it's fucking Pokemon and if you get offended over it then grow the fuck up.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 1, 2013)

Nxenz said:


> The only staff member i respect is *Densentsu*, nobody else.


 
Evidently, not enough to spell his name right.


----------



## broitsak (Jan 1, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Evidently, not enough to spell his name right.


Nobody's perfect. We all make mistakes.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 1, 2013)

Nxenz said:


> Nobody's perfect. We all make mistakes.


 
It appears you've made a lot from this thread.


----------



## emigre (Jan 1, 2013)

You go to parties where you discuss Pokemon? Fuck, you and Gahars need to go to better parties.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 1, 2013)

emigre said:


> You go to parties where you discuss Pokemon? Fuck, you and Gahars need to go to better parties.


 
In all fairness we also played Cards Against Humanity and discussed an array of subjects.


----------



## Unagi (Jan 1, 2013)

Nxenz said:


> Fuck you.
> Fuck Guild.
> Fuck the Staff that isn't able to do anything about him.
> And fuck GBATemp.
> ...


 
 You left out Vulpes Abnocto.  I like the fox!



Guild McCommunist said:


> Okay so spr srs post in eof here.
> 
> Admittedly my "Pokemon fans are retards" comment could be seen as offensive. I thank Castiel for pointing out (also side note Castiel is like one of the better members/Pokefans here, just sayin'). What I meant is that Pokemon caters to an audience (aka a younger audience) who doesn't understand narrative and character design. And quite honestly the writers really can't write otherwise, I would go as far as to say they are bad writers because there are children's shows that can provide a more shallow experience for children and a deeper one for adults. I don't mean shallow negatively here, I mean that they won't drown in all this complex hoopla. A good example would be like Adventure Time, where children get funny moments, goofy characters, and creative designs, while adults can appreciate the more complex lore and overarching stories. Also a good example is Avatar, where children get great action and cool characters while adults will recognize the more complex themes and character development. Pokemon is not that.
> 
> ...


 
But the thing is, it's the internet. It's a double-edged sword in your particular case, because here on the internet not everyones gonna agree with you. Sometimes, to me even, it feels like you're forcing your opinions on others and expect them to respect it. That's just me talking and saying it from my point of view. In terms of your being on staff, you just present your opinions waaaaay too bluntly, in a way that some people perceive as hurtful. In places like the EoF that's perfectly fine, it's usually anything goes. But when it comes to topics, sometimes I tend to notice that you're the catalyst when it derails. Again, don't bite me over it, I'm just observing. Maybe I'm not the "veteran" temper here, but I've been here a LONG time as a lurker to know that sometimes your posts go a bit out of line into bullying. Trust me, I would know all about it. I've been treated like shit all my life by my colleagues, and just this year I finally got the respect that I fucking deserve. While you may not see YOURSELF as bullying, trust me sir it is. I think that you can change a bit more on that aspect. 

As far as what Castiel said earlier about you defending and taking a real big stance on the more edgier aspects, that's one of the reasons I stand up for ya. I'm pretty harsh on those issues too, and the fact that you're willing to actually say something about it goes a long way in my book. People that call out those things or make fun of others who have developmental problems really get on me and I'd smack them in the face a few times for it, if I could.



> also side note Castiel is like one of the better members/Pokefans here, just sayin'


 
:'(


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 1, 2013)

Nxenz said:


> Nobody's perfect. We all make mistakes.


 
Yet Guild's mistakes are unforgivable.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 1, 2013)

Well the post I said earlier was not related to Pokemon. I was pointing out that Guild and also other staff members can be offensive. On any forum a staff member should respect and stay in their limits.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 1, 2013)

Unagi said:


> As far as what Castiel said earlier about you defending and taking a real big stance on the more edgier aspects, that's one of the reasons I stand up for ya. I'm pretty harsh on those issues too, and the fact that you're willing to actually say something about it goes a long way in my book. People that call out those things or make fun of others who have developmental problems really get on me and I'd smack them in the face a few times for it, if I could.


Just to bring clarity so people aren't confused as to where you got this, I posted it in the Pokemon Catalog Collaboration PM.


> But still, like he said he really gets upset when people bring up racism or rape or some other big topic that actually matters, and he stands up against it.


----------



## chavosaur (Jan 1, 2013)

I didn't realize Pokemon could bring out such hatred.
Seriously, I'm pretty neutral when it comes to games, and I like to have my own opinions. 
So guild gives an opinion, and y'all lash out like barbaric animals? That's insane. 

And who are y'all to blame the staff? Or to blame Guild himself for being some corrupt Moderator? Have you ever seen him do anything other then move a thread where it belongs? I'd like to know what the hell is the definition of corruption then.

So lets see if I understand this correctly. A mod likes a post guild makes that's funny. And that makes them corrupt?

A mod doesn't lock a thread the very second it starts escalating. That makes them corrupt? Because, you know, they have nothing better to do then read every thread in its entirety at every waking moment of their lives yes? 

So lets say a mod makes a post that insults a troll. Because, you know, we obviously don't do that at all right? No only the mods do it, because that's all we ever see right?

Staff here have to deal with all of us every day. Have to deal with us flaming the shit out of each other, over the stupidest of things. They decide how to handle it. You don't like it? Then leave the forum. DS scene is a click away. 

Otherwise, I suggest you deal with it. I like Guild, his opinion is normally spot on, save for instances that I don't agree. Do I flame him? Do I insult him? No. I'm not that petty. Why do y'all have to be?

I like the staff. They're just like us, they're funny, they do a great job, and theyre nicer then they have to be.

And I like Black Ice and Nxnez. They're good friends of mine. This post isn't directed so much at them, as it is the entirety of Gbatemp. My only suggestion is this.

Squeeze your buttcheeks together when you read, so that you don't end up posting out your ass.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 1, 2013)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Yet Guild's mistakes are unforgivable.


 
I kinda fall under "Hotel Rwanda" when it comes to mistakes.


----------



## Unagi (Jan 2, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> I didn't realize Pokemon could bring out such hatred.
> Seriously, I'm pretty neutral when it comes to games, and I like to have my own opinions.
> So guild gives an opinion, and y'all lash out like barbaric animals? That's insane.
> 
> ...


 
His posts end up spot on when you sift through the cloudy haze of trolling.  I think that people take the posts way too literally.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 2, 2013)

Wow, never knew queen mary was such a troll :/


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 2, 2013)

Instead of fighting, lets go back to the topic


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 2, 2013)

Thing is everyone thinks I was trolling that thread when I actually wasn't. If I troll a thread, I make it pretty damn obvious. I was actually stating my actual opinion in a respectful manner. I was just going "u mad" or "you sound butthurt" because he started throwing a bitchfit and degraded to flat out insulting me because god forbid I don't like every aspect of Pokemon.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 2, 2013)

You know what..?
Boobs.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 2, 2013)

I like it how people went all ape when Guild said Pokemon's story is sh*t when for all intents and purposes, Pokemon doesn't f*cking need a story. Seriously.

Think back to Red/Blue - what kind of a story that game had? _You're a kid, you go on an adventure, you catch Pokemon, you want to be the Pokemon Master._ Add the odd encounter with Team Rocket just as a small distraction to keep things entertaining and you get a golden formula - a game that_ focused on what it's all about - catching Pokemon_.

I heard some people say that Red/Blue had no direction or had very little of it - _thank f*ck for that because that was the game's strong point_. The game didn't hold your hand throughout, it gave you an opportunity for an adventure - the rest depended on whether you mastered its inner workings or not. Besides, it's not rocket science to figure out that the next gym is in the next city you haven't visited yet - if a lack of a blatant hint is considered lack of direction then I suppose I love lack of direction in games.


----------



## broitsak (Jan 2, 2013)

I brought nothing up about Pokemon, and Ice stopped replying a while ago. I don't give two damns if any of you guys insult Pokemon.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 2, 2013)

Nxenz said:


> I brought nothing up about Pokemon, and Ice stopped replying a while ago. I don't give two damns if any of you guys insult Pokemon.


 
Ah, yes, I forgot that any sort of criticism automatically equals insult now.

Or, I don't know, maybe people just find certain flaws in the series and acknowledge them in the hopes that they can be addressed, corrected, and improved upon, thereby creating a better experience for all in future installments. I don't know, just a hunch.


----------



## broitsak (Jan 2, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Ah, yes, I forgot that any sort of criticism automatically equals insult now.
> 
> Or, I don't know, maybe people just find certain flaws in the series and acknowledge them in the hopes that they can be addressed, corrected, and improved upon, thereby creating a better experience for all in future installments. I don't know, just a hunch.


I don't mind people speaking of it's flaws and what not, but, don't you find it quiet tiresome to see it in almost _every_ "New Pokemon game announced" thread?


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 2, 2013)

_Insult_ Pokemon?

Pokemon is not a person, it's not even an organized group - it's a video game franchise, wheras some members of these forums treat it like a religion. I'm a die hard Sonic fan but I don't get my panties in a bunch when someone criticizes that franchise because A) It's mostly well-founded criticism and B) It's a video game for crying out loud. If you treat criticism of a game you like personally, there's something wrong with your priorities.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 2, 2013)

Nxenz said:


> I don't mind people speaking of it's flaws and what not, but, don't you find it quiet tiresome to see it in almost _every_ "New Pokemon game announced" thread?


 
No; it's perfectly relevant to the discussion at hand. I mean, if a new entry is coming forth, discussing what you hope won't be present is just as valid as discussing what you hope will be in it.

Now, I find it tiresome when people get their panties in a bunch and take any criticism of the franchise as a personal insult, but that's something else entirely.


----------



## broitsak (Jan 2, 2013)

Gahars said:


> No; it's perfectly relevant to the discussion at hand. I mean, if a new entry is coming forth, discussing what you hope won't be present is just as valid as discussing what you hope will be in it.
> 
> Now, I find it tiresome when people get their panties in a bunch and take any criticism of the franchise as a personal insult, but that's something else entirely.


From what I see, Guild doesn't insult Pokemon, he insults the people who like it.
Let's not discuss this anymore and not ruin Guild's "amazing" thread. I don't even know why I still insist on discussing this crap with you guys.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 2, 2013)

Nxenz said:


> From what I see, Guild doesn't insult Pokemon, *he insults the people who like it*.
> Let's not discuss this anymore and not ruin Guild's "amazing" thread. I don't even know why I still insist on discussing this crap with you guys.


You missed the part where Guild enjoys Pokemon himself and played all the installments in the main series so-far.

If he insults someone, then it's Poketards, and to be fair, he insults _just about any fanatical fanbase_, it's just that the Poketards were on the radar in that particular thread.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 2, 2013)

Nxenz said:


> From what I see, Guild doesn't insult Pokemon, he insults the people who like it.


 
From what you see? As has already been mentioned, there was exactly one comment in the entire thread that could be taken that way, and even that was just misphrased. Considering how much Guild relies on hyperbole, I'm kind of surprised people keep taking offense, but whatever.

Though you are right that he doesn't insult Pokemon. I don't know why you're clinging to the notion that Pokemon is being insulted, but whatever.[/quote]



Nxenz said:


> Let's not discuss this anymore and not ruin Guild's "amazing" thread. I don't even know why I still insist on discussing this crap with you guys.


 
And the lamest, most blatant retreat of the week goes to... Nxenz! Congratulations!

Here's a tip: Don't bring a subject up if you aren't able to properly support your argument and if you're not willing to continue the conversation.


----------



## Sterling (Jan 2, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I hope people realize that the purpose of this thread and ShitGBAtempSays has been completely transparent since day zero for both.


Agreed. Though, ShitGBAtemp says is fucking hilarious. I've even made it up there a few times lololol. I have to say that sometimes shit I say ain't always exactly coherent and relevant and I can laugh at myself.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 2, 2013)

#ShitGBATempSays is an amazing compilation, anyone who doesn't find it funny needs to take a chill pill.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 2, 2013)

Sterling said:


> Agreed. Though, ShitGBAtemp says is fucking hilarious. I've even made it up there a few times lololol. I have to say that sometimes shit I say ain't always exactly coherent and relevant and I can laugh at myself.


 
A person with a sense of humor around here? That's new.

It's good to see that you can laugh at yourself from time to time though unlike some people here.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 2, 2013)

Three breakdowns in one month. I'm an ass.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 3, 2013)

Pokemon made me Jiehfeng and I'm grateful.
And Guild, please don't annoy poke fans. You become one of the greatest jerks in the world.
Simply put, mind your own business.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 3, 2013)

Jiehfeng said:


> Simply put, mind your own business.


This is what you fail to understand. Guild was minding his own business. There was a thread on GBAtemp, a place where people are free to discuss topics, and Guild decided to post his opinion. Once he stated his opinion others lashed out at him and he civilly defended his stance. If anything the others need to mind their own business and stop attacking Guild whenever he posts something.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 3, 2013)

Castiel said:


> This is what you fail to understand. Guild was minding his own business. There was a thread on GBAtemp, a place where people are free to discuss topics, and Guild decided to post his opinion. Once he stated his opinion others lashed out at him and he civilly defended his stance. If anything the others need to mind their own business because they attacked Guild.


 
I believe this started it : 


Guild McCommunist said:


> gbatemp.net/threads/pokémon-january-8th-reveal.340107/
> 
> People trying to say Pokemon Black/White had a good storyline.
> 
> Shit makes me laugh.


And his opinion was just wrong and made Ice protect pokemon


----------



## Castiel (Jan 3, 2013)

Jiehfeng said:


> And his opinion was just wrong right yet forceful and [a misunderstanding] made Ice [want to] protect pokemon his opinion (which is fair)


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 3, 2013)

Ice wasn't misunderstanding.
He knew his opinion was wrong and tried to correct him.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 3, 2013)

No, this started when Black-Ice claimed that people who (rightfully so, in my personal opinion, but whatever) found fault with the storytelling in the Pokemon games were just too "simple" to "engage" with it. (This post was made 20 minutes prior to Guild's post here)



Jiehfeng said:


> *And his opinion was just wrong* and made Ice protect pokemon


 
Ha ha, no.

Also, what, Pokemon has to be verily _defended_ from any sort of criticsm now?

I'm sorry, it's a franchise, not some damsel in distress. Someone criticizing a franchise you like is not a valid excuse for throwing a hissy fit and whining about how "corrupt" the forum is.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 3, 2013)

Gahars said:


> No, this started when Black-Ice claimed that people who (rightfully so, in my personal opinion, but whatever) found fault with the storytelling in the Pokemon games were just to "simple" to "engage" with it. (This post was made 20 minutes prior to Guild's post here)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
What Ice has stated was very reasonable.

All the people who didnt like the story in Black and White are either:
Too simple to engage in any type of direction in a game besides 'shoot this'
Or simply not pokemon fans. 

I just don't wanna continue this.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 3, 2013)

Jiehfeng said:


> What Ice has stated was very reasonable.
> 
> All the people who didnt like the story in Black and White are either:
> Too simple to engage in any type of direction in a game besides 'shoot this'
> Or simply not pokemon fans. *cough*


 
Um... I read the post and linked to it, so quoting it again is unnecessary. Also, how is saying "people who didn't like the story" (for whatever reason) are too dumb to get it, in any possible way, reasonable?



Jiehfeng said:


> I just don't wanna continue this.


 
This has a bit more grace, so Nxenz gets to keep his crown, but my tip remains the same.

You know, I get it, you like Pokemon. It's cool, we all like things. But if your fandom takes you to such a fanatical extreme that you treat any criticism against it as obscene sacrilege (heinous enough to justify fullblown temper tantrums), something's obviously gone wrong. If you concede the argument, fine, yay for me, but do yourself a favor - I think some self-reflection is in order here.


----------



## Unagi (Jan 3, 2013)

Don't even go there. Please, I'm begging you.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 3, 2013)

Gosh, I left.
Can people leave me alone now? 
Let me clear up: 
I left because theres not a single topic I like that can be talked about safely without the usual culprits derailing/calling everything shit.
Final Fantasy, Pokemon, League of Legends, Anime etc etc.
Pokemon just happened to be the last straw in the long line of broken topics that I thought I could enjoy. I'm not broken down and crazy but if you want I can post Tidus Laugh anytime.
My claim of Corruption has a little more weight than what can be seen at first glance, especially to those who are involved.

#explanation
#StahpTalkingAboutMeAndMakingMeExplainThings


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 3, 2013)

GOSH I LEFT SO I'M GOING TO COME BACK HERE TO COMPLAIN.

If you left then you left, you shouldn't care about what goes on back here.

EDIT: Also the sheer ignorance I'm seeing is that the general assumption is that I wanted to derail that thread, that I wanted to troll, and that I hate Pokemon. All three of these are false.

If you actually read what I posted there, you'll see I was only criticizing this singular aspect of Pokemon Black which I felt took away from the main game (but did not, I repeat, did not ruin the game at all) and that Pokemon should stick to what it does best. I still said I enjoyed my experience with Pokemon Black and that the franchise, while having a lot of faults, is a guilty pleasure of mine. I was simply criticizing an aspect of the game.

I love Mass Effect and I'm sure we all remember the fallout of Mass Effect 3. I loved the ending as it was originally, and no one else did (well Gahars as an exception). Literally EVERYONE disagreed with me. Did I throw a hissy fit, say no one understands, and leave the forum? No, because I'm a grown ass man. I have discussed the ending with a lot of people here on many occasions and I never once got buttmad and left the forum. Why? Well first the people who discussed it aren't fucking twelve year olds. Second, because it's a video game. Not everyone is going to like it. I realize that.

I know you may say "BUT FROM BLACK-ICE'S PERSPECTIVE YOU'RE SHOVING YOUR OPINION DOWN HIS THROAT!" Um, no. I was stating my opinion very plainly. If he just went "Well I kinda liked the story but I will acknowledge some flaws and that's that" then it'd be a done conversation. But he immediately went on the slippery slope, started saying I "don't understand" or insulting me personally like a petty child.

And if you get buttmad over Pokemon, *grow the fuck up*. It's fucking Pokemon. Not like a called you some racial slur or something along those lines, I said your game has a bad story that detracts from the game compared to other entries in the franchise. If you don't like it, fucking deal with it. Grow a pair.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 3, 2013)

Yes, because it's everybody else making those topics untenable. Totally.

Learn to self-responsibility.


----------



## Sterling (Jan 3, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> GOSH I LEFT SO I'M GOING TO COME BACK HERE TO COMPLAIN.
> 
> If you left then you left, you shouldn't care about what goes on back here.
> 
> ...



I almost never agree with Guild, but this time I do (aside from my thought that B&W's story was a decent attempt to test new waters IMO). He was being a respectable person until you decided to insult him personally.


----------



## Unagi (Jan 3, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> GOSH I LEFT SO I'M GOING TO COME BACK HERE TO COMPLAIN.
> 
> If you left then you left, you shouldn't care about what goes on back here.
> 
> ...


 
Wait just a second here. You're only 19, good sir.  If you were in your twenties or thirties, that'd work here, but you're only nineteen. From my culture, you don't exactly call yourself a grown man until you hit 21, lol.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 3, 2013)

Unagi said:


> Wait just a second here. You're only 19, good sir.  If you were in your twenties or thirties, that'd work here, but you're only nineteen. From my culture, you don't exactly call yourself a grown man until you hit 21, lol.


Actually, no.

Legal Age of Consent in the U.S varies between 16 and 18 depending on the state, Legal Adulthood is reached at 18, at which point you can join the Army and vote and the Legal Drinking Age is 21. He's been "Adult" for a year now, he just didn't reach Drinking Age yet.


----------



## Unagi (Jan 3, 2013)

Oh of course. I'm not gonna deny that he's an adult in the legal sense, but I was trying to point out the unspoken authority factor that people seem to think they have when they get there. I think what I was getting at was the fact that people were bitching he was forcing his stuff on others (which can vary by interpretation) making it feel almost condescending, and people getting upset over it. To me, it doesn't have too much weight because I'm in my twenties, whereas he's just fresh outta high school. For me, in my culture, you don't really get that authoritative feel until you're at least 21, or at least in my family that's how it goes, lol.  When I think of grown-ass man, I think at least 20 or 30. Again, I'm not denying that he's technically an adult, but it's more of the unspoken part of it, the authority that comes as you hit that unspoken barrier.

Urk, maybe I'm going too deeply into this, and getting a bit ruffled over nothing.  I was just putting this into a different opinion, that's all. Not everyones gonna agree with me, but I grew up in a completely different environment, having been hardened from years and years of bullying. I just stick up for people because, well, I've been in their spot. I've been attacked before, and I hate to see it happen to others.

EDIT: Small example here, it feels like the two tie in together. I used to practice Taekwondo. I got a second degree black belt too.  Well anyways, I took to mentoring a student outside of class. The student was a real joy to work with, I found a lot of fun teaching him, he was like a brother to me. Then he hits black belt, and he kind of became a complete asshole, talking back to me, talking shit on others, all of that. He got expelled from the academy as a consequence. He kinda hit that "adult" level in the legal sense, he gets the certificate, blah blah blah, but he was only sixteen at the time. He was talking shit to ME and the instructors, and I was 23 at the time, this being two years ago. 

It's what I feel like has happened here, except the public sees Guild as this student that I took on. I still believe in him, I still like him for who he is, but sometimes it goes too far and it more often than not hurts others.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 3, 2013)

Sonuvabitch

Just drop this shit already.


----------



## Unagi (Jan 3, 2013)

Haha like I said, I was probably looking too deeply into this.  I'm sure I've pissed someone off, or made myself look stubborn or douchey in someone's eyes, and if I've offended someone, yeah I'm sorry. I was just throwing out my two cents, for all it was worth.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 3, 2013)

Over 2 pages.. Over 2 pages there has been breakdowns, crying, offending, and defending. Just stay back to the topic.


----------



## emigre (Jan 3, 2013)

I love Persona 4 and when people AKA Guild McVitaism call me a weeaboo, do I cry about it? No. I make shit jokes about it.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## Castiel (Jan 4, 2013)

UglyIdiot said:


> -Snip-


How is that on topic?


----------



## Gahars (Jan 4, 2013)

Castiel said:


> How is that on topic?


 
Orange you glad he stopped talking?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 4, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Orange you glad he stopped talking?


Well, with my life; I was doing some home work. I just put that video to be random and change the topic, glad that it's working!





Castiel said:


> How is that on topic?


----------



## Veho (Jan 4, 2013)

UglyIdiot said:


> *how to orange*


Instructions were unclear, etc.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 6, 2013)

Back on topic, I think it's fair to say we have another entry for the Hall of Shame.

The Old Republic Gets Gay [Friend O'Lesbians] [Bromophobia] [Tender Lesbians, Militant Gays]


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 6, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Back on topic, I think it's fair to say we have another entry for the Hall of Shame.
> 
> The Old Republic Gets Gay [Friend O'Lesbians] [Bromophobia] [Tender Lesbians, Militant Gays]


 
Never have I read such ignorance on GBAtemp.

Like good holy god.


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 6, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Back on topic, I think it's fair to say we have another entry for the Hall of Shame.
> 
> The Old Republic Gets Gay [Friend O'Lesbians] [Bromophobia] [Tender Lesbians, Militant Gays]


+1


----------



## Gahars (Jan 7, 2013)

mfw The Old Republic thread







(Editing out the drop of water took forever, but it was so, so worth it)


----------



## chavosaur (Jan 7, 2013)

Gahars said:


> mfw The Old Republic thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the greatest non meme reaction gif ever. I hope it doesn't get abused


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 8, 2013)

Gahars notified me of this:

http://gbatemp.net/threads/pod-about-pokemon-x-and-pokemon-y.340776/

Officially putting a "Dis Gun Be Gud" watch for you drama lovers out there.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 8, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Gahars notified me of this:
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/threads/pod-about-pokemon-x-and-pokemon-y.340776/
> 
> Officially putting a "Dis Gun Be Gud" watch for you drama lovers out there.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 8, 2013)

I like how people are going "Oh man there's gonna be a Poketard flood soon!" when they don't realize that the flood came within. The Poketards are already here.


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 9, 2013)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/wts-psp-1000-w-accessories.340773/page-2 [jackassery in the WTB/S/T area] [How to totally be a dick about someones financial status]


----------



## Veho (Jan 9, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I like how people are going "Oh man there's gonna be a Poketard flood soon!" when they don't realize that the flood came within. The Poketards are already here.


But imagine the flood of outsiders asking about 3DS flashcards and how to pirate their Pokeymans. Especially if the 3DS _does_ get fully hacked or gets a flashcard in the meantime. 



BortzANATOR said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/wts-psp-1000-w-accessories.340773/page-2 [jackassery in the WTB/S/T area] [How to totally be a dick about someones financial status]


My God that guy is a cunt


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 9, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/wts-psp-1000-w-accessories.340773/page-2 [jackassery in the WTB/S/T area] [How to totally be a dick about someones financial status]


 
I must've missed it, it seems they cut out the good parts


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 9, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I must've missed it, it seems they cut out the good parts


There is a joke about halfway between you had to be there and the thread being too good to be true


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 9, 2013)

NEW ADDITION:

http://gbatemp.net/threads/justin-bieber-fan-girls-cutting-themselfs.340707/

Yepi throws a hissy fit that's still in progress. Almost Black-Ice levels.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 9, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> NEW ADDITION:
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/threads/justin-bieber-fan-girls-cutting-themselfs.340707/
> 
> Yepi throws a hissy fit that's still in progress. Almost Black-Ice levels.


Oh guild.
Go fuck yourself.


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 10, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> NEW ADDITION:
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/threads/justin-bieber-fan-girls-cutting-themselfs.340707/
> 
> Yepi throws a hissy fit that's still in progress. Almost Black-Ice levels.


Ive seen less crying in religion threads :omg:


----------



## emigre (Jan 10, 2013)

When is pirating ok? (discussion) [Piracy is bad] [Piracy is good] [Piracy is stealing] [intelligent debate] [WHY IS GRAMMAR BEING RAPED?] [I don't buy consoles unless I can buy it lol] [I'm a good pirate] [I can justify being a pirate] [Christ, we have some real simpletons on this forum] [A site originally created for piracy are having a discussion on the morality of piracy]


----------



## Gahars (Jan 10, 2013)

emigre said:


> When is pirating ok? (discussion) [Piracy is bad] [Piracy is good] [Piracy is stealing] [intelligent debate] [WHY IS GRAMMAR BEING RAPED?] [I don't buy consoles unless I can buy it lol] [I'm a good pirate] [I can justify being a pirate] [Christ, we have some real simpletons on this forum] [A site originally created for piracy are having a discussion on the morality of piracy]


 
You don't get it. When other people steal, that's bad. When I take something without paying for it, it's a justifiable act of protest against the fat cats in the industry. Obviously.


----------



## Veho (Jan 10, 2013)

When I pirate, it's because I don't feel like paying.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 10, 2013)

Gahars said:


> You don't get it. When other people steal, that's bad. When I take something without paying for it, it's a justifiable act of protest against the fat cats in the industry. Obviously.


To be fair, it's duplicating more so than stealing - the original copy is "still there", it just multiplies.

It's still _wrong_, but just sayan.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 10, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> To be fair, it's duplicating more so than stealing - the original copy is "still there", it just multiplies.
> 
> It's still _wrong_, but just sayan.


 
Oh, I absolutely agree that it's not quite "stealing" in the traditional sense - piracy is definitely a murky, greyish area. Nothing is more annoying, though, than when people try to whitewash it.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 10, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Oh, I absolutely agree that it's not quite "stealing" in the traditional sense - piracy is definitely a murky, grey area. Nothing is more annoying, though, than when people try to whitewash it.


Indeed. When I do something that's obviously _wrong_, the least I can do is acknowledge that what I'm doing is _wrong_ rather than look for excuses to feel better about myself. I know for a fact that I wouldn't buy all the games I pirated - that's a given. I wouldn't have as many consoles if I couldn't pirate on them either. That said, I'm not entitled to own those games, so I'm aware of the illegitimacy of the act of piracy. Some people aren't, and it's pretty sad.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 11, 2013)

NEW ADDITION:

http://gbatemp.net/threads/the-long-story-of-blaze.340710/

Because I can't, in good conscience, believe any of this. Coupled with the ego stroking and pity partying, I think it's worthy of a spot.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 11, 2013)

When is pirating okay? (discussion) [Liberté, égalité, fraternité][Not paying for stuff is okay if I can't afford it][Class Equality][You Guys Are Brainwashed T.T][Poortendo][Y U NO SELL BIG GAEMS 4 LITTLE MONIES?][Games are a "need"]

Come the f*ck on, how immature can you get? When I do something wrong, I should at least be freaking aware it's wrong.

*EDIT: *OWAIT, already on the list apparently. Well, more tags to add then.


----------



## emigre (Jan 11, 2013)

Why live when you can die?  [OK...]


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 11, 2013)

emigre said:


> Why live when you can die?  [OK...]


 
That thread became Golden courtesy of Engert.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 13, 2013)

I'd also like to note that a small abortion discussion worked its way into the piracy thread.

wut.


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 13, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I'd also like to note that a small abortion discussion worked its way into the piracy thread.
> 
> wut.


wait wat lol

Thats funny shiz right there. 

Side note, cause i know you guys care, (lol) apparently jeihfieng or whatever hes called (i have him blocked) is trying to be spiderman... :/


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 13, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> wait wat lol
> 
> Thats funny shiz right there.
> 
> Side note, cause i know you guys care, (lol) apparently jeihfieng or whatever hes called (i have him blocked) is trying to be spiderman... :/


Jiehfengs pic is spiderman yes.
Maybe you should go venom ;o;

How come you blocked him?


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 13, 2013)

I can't stand him. Its like talking to a stick of butter. And heck no I'll stay spiderbortz.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 13, 2013)

Resident evil Revelations coming to consoles. Is this fair? [BETRAYALTON] [Capcom doomed]


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 13, 2013)

soulx said:


> Resident evil Revelations coming to consoles. Is this fair? [BETRAYALTON] [Capcom doomed]


The usual suspects haven't jizzed all over that thread yet, so i doubt it will get in here,


----------



## Gahars (Jan 13, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> The usual suspects haven't jizzed all over that thread yet, so i doubt it will get in here,


 
You're premature, it seems.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 13, 2013)

Gahars said:


> You're premature, it seems.


Guild usually jizzes first and then you follow after with the rest right? I'm sure thats how it works,


----------



## Gahars (Jan 13, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> Guild usually jizzes first and then you follow after with the rest right? I'm sure thats how it works,


 
It seems you've come to the wrong conclusion.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 13, 2013)

Gahars said:


> It seems you've come to the wrong conclusion.


Wrong conclusion? Or my conclusion? Thats usually a heated subject in the jizzed threads.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 13, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> Wrong conclusion? Or my conclusion? Thats usually a heated subject in the jizzed threads.


 
It's nothing personal, but different people hold different opinions, and sometimes people just don't agree with your master debating.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 13, 2013)

Gahars said:


> It's nothing personal, but different people hold different opinions, and sometimes people just don't agree with your master debating.


You know what Gahars. You are exactly right.
The same can be said, not really to you, but your dude circle definitely.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 13, 2013)

soulx said:


> Resident evil Revelations coming to consoles. Is this fair? [BETRAYALTON] [Capcom doomed]


 
Almost thought it was the USN thread which was actually surprisingly good (hell you and I had a nice little chat that was pretty chill) but yeah this bitching and moaning is pretty funny.

CONGRATULATIONS SOULX.


----------



## emigre (Jan 13, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> You know what Gahars. You are exactly right.
> The same can be said, not really to you, but *your dude circle definitely.*


 
Bortzy isn't that bad.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 13, 2013)

emigre said:


> Bortzy isn't that bad.


I dont count bortzy.
He's quite a nice guy.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 13, 2013)

Black Ice is just butthurt because he has no one to circlejerk with.

I'd say the Pokemon fans could circlejerk with him but they haven't hit puberty yet.

EDIT: ALSO NEW ADDITION:

http://gbatemp.net/threads/gbatemp-quotes.341079/

Because it takes a genius to understand internet transparency.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 13, 2013)

LOL I have friends. Alot.
We just don't parade ourselves around like forum whores.
Get a longer skirt Guild.

I dont need a big group of people wiping my ass,
I'm not weak.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 13, 2013)

The sexual tension here is through the roof.


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 13, 2013)

Gahars said:


> The sexual tension here is through the roof.


*begins masturbating in the corner*

My jerk circle is wide... I like a lot of you guys


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 13, 2013)

Don't mind me. I'm just a prowler clone with the stubbornness of soulx and the arrogance of Guild.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 14, 2013)

soulx said:


> Resident evil Revelations coming to consoles. Is this fair? [BETRAYALTON] [Capcom doomed]


That is a great find, good to see you on the sensible side of the argument.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 14, 2013)

Taking a break from GBAtemp [oh my god who the hell cares]


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 14, 2013)

Not really golden... just boring.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 14, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> Not really golden... just boring.


 
Agreed. As you put it yourself, UglyIdiot, "Oh my god, who the hell cares?"

Nice effort, but I think it would take a serious breakdown or two to qualify that thread.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 16, 2013)

Putting an immediate watch on this thread: gbatemp.net/threads/atelier-ayesha-will-only-have-english-voiceovers.341264/

Weaboo Butthurt Express is pulling into the station. Next stop: Crytown.


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 16, 2013)

*grabs his "Your tears are delicious" mug*


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 16, 2013)

I'd put some money on a flood of people with Dragonball Z avatars getting buttmad over subs vs. dubs and a guest appearance by Just Another Gamer is a strong possibility.


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 16, 2013)

I feel like im getting a personalized program for the events of the day


----------



## emigre (Jan 16, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I'd put some money on a flood of people with Dragonball Z avatars getting buttmad over subs vs. dubs and a guest appearance by Just Another Gamer is a strong possibility.


 
I'm waiting till he accuses you of racialism.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 16, 2013)

emigre said:


> I'm waiting till he accuses you of racialism.


 
Probably that too. Expect the word "racist" or "xenophobe" to crop up.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 16, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Probably that too. Expect the word "racist" or "xenophobe" to crop up.


inb4XenophobeChronicles


----------



## Gahars (Jan 16, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Probably that too. Expect the word "racist" or "xenophobe" to crop up.


 
Probably multiple times in the same sentence.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 17, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Agreed. As you put it yourself, UglyIdiot, "Oh my god, who the hell cares?"
> 
> Nice effort, but I think it would take a serious breakdown or two to qualify that thread.


The reason why I didn't add the grammar over there was because, I thought as if there are no capitals in the [] part.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 17, 2013)

Lawl, I made it to #ShitGBATempSays. Took me long enough.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 17, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Lawl, I made it to #ShitGBATempSays. Took me long enough.


 
Just one though and it wasn't anything terribly offensive, I still love you.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 17, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Just one though and it wasn't anything terribly offensive, I still love you.


D'aww...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 17, 2013)

Putting a watch on this:

http://gbatemp.net/threads/programmers-wanted-for-special-project.341091/

Even if it's not a dramabomb it's just one of the shittiest things I've seen on GBAtemp. Not only is asking people to spend their time to make a whole game, it's a game so someone can live out their violent fantasies. Bleh.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 18, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Putting a watch on this:
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/threads/programmers-wanted-for-special-project.341091/
> 
> Even if it's not a dramabomb it's just one of the shittiest things I've seen on GBAtemp. Not only is asking people to spend their time to make a whole game, it's a game so someone can live out their violent fantasies. Bleh.


As much as I've tried to defend Blaze, I would have to agree with you on this one.
Some fantasies just shouldn't be lived out. I would also say this would probably feed the anger in real life even more, but that's just me.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 18, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Putting a watch on this:
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/threads/programmers-wanted-for-special-project.341091/
> 
> Even if it's not a dramabomb it's just one of the shittiest things I've seen on GBAtemp. Not only is asking people to spend their time to make a whole game, it's a game so someone can live out their violent fantasies. Bleh.


 
And now it seems to have been un-threaded completely.


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 18, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Putting a watch on this:
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/threads/programmers-wanted-for-special-project.341091/
> 
> Even if it's not a dramabomb it's just one of the shittiest things I've seen on GBAtemp. Not only is asking people to spend their time to make a whole game, it's a game so someone can live out their violent fantasies. Bleh.


I was READING THAT, MODS!


----------



## Castiel (Jan 18, 2013)

Gahars said:


> And now it seems to have been un-threaded completely.


I was wondering why my post count lowered...


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 18, 2013)

While you're talking about @ShitGBAtempSays



> "I mean the the 3DS is equally powerful as the wii." http://bit.ly/ZYyb8u


 
I don't really see much wrong with that quote as the 3DS is pretty much a Wii with modern shaders.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 19, 2013)

soulx said:


> While you're talking about @ShitGBAtempSays
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really see much wrong with that quote as the 3DS is pretty much a Wii with modern shaders.


 
Modern shaders is one of like a bagillion different things.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 19, 2013)

The 3DS can produce_ comparable results_ to the Wii considering its lower resolution and many other factors, but calculation-wise it's much closer to the Gamecube, if anything. It's all speculation nowadays since we don't have exact benchmarks, but saying that it's comparable to the Wii is a bit too optimistic in my opinion.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 19, 2013)

The 3DS is comparable to the Wii if we're referring to the GPU, not so much the CPU. Even so, it's still in the general ballpark as the system even excelling it in some areas thanks to the system being able to push more modern effects so there's really nothing much wrong with that statement.

And considering you don't even own the 3DS Guild, you really shouldn't be commenting on this.

[/rant]

_*Edit:*_ @Foxi4 We do have benchmarks. Folks at 3DBrew have the clockspeed of the GPU.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 19, 2013)

soulx said:


> _*Edit:*_ @Foxi4 We do have benchmarks. Folks at 3DBrew have the clockspeed of the GPU.


Clockspeeds mean nothing - we don't have the exact number of calculations the GPU or the CPU can pull off per cycle. We only have estimates based on the basic versions of the components, not the results of the modified hardware, and it was modified for Nintendo. We won't have reliable benchmarks before the 3DS is hacked, really.

The only thing clock frequency tells us is the number of cycles the chip performs in one second - the rest is pure speculation.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 19, 2013)

I can't comment on the power of a system if I don't own it?

Well the rules certainly have changed.

Also bring this conversation to a place that isn't the Guild McCommunist and Friends Circlejerk.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 19, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Clockspeeds mean nothing - we don't have the exact number of calculations the GPU or the CPU can pull off per cycle. We only have estimates based on the basic versions of the components, not the results of the modified hardware, and it was modified for Nintendo. We won't have reliable benchmarks before the 3DS is hacked, really.
> 
> The only thing clock frequency tells us is the number of cycles the chip performs in one second - the rest is pure speculation.


We know the polygon-pushing power of the GPU thanks to data on DMP's website. Granted we don't exactly know the differences between the 2008 or 2010 models (3DS likely using the latter one) and we don't know the extent to which Nintendo modified it but we do know enough to rule it as being roughly in the same general ballpark as the Wii.

Just look at the real-world performance of games. Monster Hunter Tri G is pretty much a perfect port of the Wii version even featuring anti-aliasing and better shadows. All this with the added load of 3D.

@Guild

No, you really can't. To use the PSP as an example, if you don't actually own the device, bullshots and videos of it can fool you into thinking that the system is pretty much a portable PS2. Until you actually see games running on the device, you can't accurately judge the power of the system.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 19, 2013)

soulx said:


> No, you really can't. To use the PSP as an example, if you don't actually own the device, bullshots and videos of it can fool you into thinking that the system is pretty much a portable PS2. Until you actually see games running on the device, you can't accurately judge the power of the system.


 
A fair share of PSP games are comparable if not better looking than PS2 games.

I'm not saying the 3DS looks bad, just in terms of raw specs I don't believe it's a "portable Wii".


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 19, 2013)

soulx said:


> Just look at the real-world performance of games. Monster Hunter Tri G is pretty much a perfect port of the Wii version even featuring anti-aliasing and better shadows. All this with the added load of 3D.


That's all great and dandy, but the 3DS renders at a 400x240 resolution (displayed times two, with or without the 3D effect, but the 3D actually isn't a lot of extra computing - it's the same scene with some slight alteration and AFAIK it doesn't need extra rendering. Some exceptions (non-3D games) apply) while the Wii's using 640x480 (with some exceptions), so the fact that it's a straight-up port doesn't mean that it's hasn't been greatly downscaled - you just can't see that due to the smaller screen.

Now don't get me wrong - as I said earlier, the visual results are very comparable, but hardware-wise, the 3DS's superiority is highly debatable until we have reliable data.

*EDIT: *Corrected Wii's maximum resolution.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 19, 2013)

@Guild

No? I've been playing Peacewalker (hailed as the best-looking PSP game) and it's a large downgrade from the PS2 MGS games. Although it is impressive considering when it was released.

@Foxi4

3DS actually renders at 800x240 in 3D.  The Wii renders at 640x480, not 854x480. Speaking of Tri G, while the resolution might be a little lower, look at the extra effects that it's using. Anti-aliasing increases load not to mention the better shadows. It may not exactly be as powerful as the Wii but it's certainly in the same ballpark.

Not to mention that you won't find a single Wii game that looks as good as Resident Evil: Revelations.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 19, 2013)

soulx said:


> 3DS actually renders at 800x240 in 3D. The Wii renders at 640x480, not 854x480. Speaking of Tri G, while the resolution might be a little lower, look at the extra effects that it's using. Anti-aliasing increases load not to mention the better shadows. It may not exactly be as powerful as the Wii but it's certainly in the same ballpark.
> 
> Not to mention that you won't find a single Wii game that looks as good as Resident Evil: Revelations.


Yeah, you're right about the 640x480, my bad, I misread the specs sheet. As for the 3DS, it's effectively 400x240 displayed twice - you need twice the screen width to display something in glasses-free 3D, and the width of the 3DS's screen is 800 pixels. Since there are no transitions while you change from 3D to non-3D mode, it's fair to assume that the resolution does not change while you use the slider... but hey! I'm just guessing here.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 19, 2013)

The 3DS screen is effectively 400x240, in 2D mode. 400 pixels are allocated to each eye in 3D mode making it 800x240. At least that's how I understand it.


----------



## emigre (Jan 19, 2013)

Christ, this last page is fucking boring.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 19, 2013)

soulx said:


> The 3DS screen is effectively 400x240, in 2D mode. 400 pixels are allocated to each eye in 3D mode making it 800x240. At least that's how I understand it.


That's correct. Both in 2D and 3D mode, the 3DS prepares two 2D pictures, one with slight alterations (if in 3D mode), each is 400x240. It interlaces them in a vertical fashion, creating one 800x240 picture, then each vertical line goes through its respective paralax slit and finally to either the left or the right eye. Meaning, the physical screen is 800x240, but it displays two 400x240 pictures, one for each eye.

That however means that the scenes themselves are rendered are 400x240 - otherwise the two screens couldn't be interlaced on an 800x240 screen. The question remains whether the scene/s are rendered once or twice per cycle - is the 3D effect based on rendering a scene twice (more resources needed, I doubt this method is used, there's no need to render twice just to achieve pop-in/pop-out) or via altering the original render (less resources needed since it's just post-processing). It's not uncommon to see several render passes in 3D engines, but doing them twice would be wasteful, I think. 

Not that it really matters, what I meant was that the 3D scene itself is 400x240, I just explained it in a rather crude fashion.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 19, 2013)

Holy fuck bring your stupid Wii/3DS conversations elsewhere. This is a Guild circlejerk where everyone loves me, not another boring discussion.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 20, 2013)

This thread should be golden. Even though it's a thread that shows golden threads.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 20, 2013)

UglyIdiot said:


> This thread should be golden. Even though it's a thread that shows golden threads.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 20, 2013)

Hyro-Sama said:


>


LOL nope.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 20, 2013)

Let's compromise - this thread may not be golden itself, but it's certainly a shower of gold.

No one could possibly take that the wrong way.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 20, 2013)

Golden shower? 

Also, golden threads list being golden? Not sure is Goldception or just Guildception...


----------



## Slammin'JamminPowerDunker (Jan 20, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Let's compromise - this thread may not be golden itself, but it's certainly a shower of gold.
> 
> No one could possibly take that the wrong way.


 





I get it.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 22, 2013)

Alright, so I'm giving an early nomination to Steve007's new thread.

Any Voice Artist in the house ? [what] [And if you gaze for long into an abyss, the abyss gazes also into you.]

EDIT: It seems I nominated too soon.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 23, 2013)

i'm semi done with the pirates life. (a semi blog) [Hypocrites everywhere] [Boycotting Nintendo] [Shitstorm] [Psychiatric Help]


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 23, 2013)

Hyro-Sama said:


> i'm semi done with the pirates life. (a semi blog) [Hypocrites everywhere] [Boycotting Nintendo] [Shitstorm] [Psychiatric Help]


From that thread:



Sicklyboy said:


> HOLY SHIT
> 
> HELP
> 
> ...


 
OMG i am DYING this is GOLD


----------



## Gahars (Jan 23, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> OMG i am DYING this is GOLD


 
I know what his problem is - He opened the door, sure, but he didn't get on the floor. He even forgot to walk the dinosaur!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 23, 2013)

Sorry for being a bit flaky on the additions, my PS3 has been distracting me.

However I'll add the "pirates life" blog, a brief skim and it's pretty damn funny.

Unfortunately it seems the Voice Artist one was obliterated off the face of the Earth much like Blaze's infamous violence simulator and of course Golden Threads is for archive purposes.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jan 24, 2013)

Gahars said:


> I know what his problem is - He opened the door, sure, but he didn't get on the floor. He even forgot to walk the dinosaur!


 
I really had to resist pulling a dinosaur when I was writing that out.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 24, 2013)

I have a feeling that the Wind Waker HD thread has some circle jerk potential, we should keep an eye on its progress.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 24, 2013)

I will take a quick perusing through Wind Wanker HD, I'm sure it is a circlejerk of the ages like any Wind Waker thread even though the game is average.

Also keep an eye out here: http://gbatemp.net/threads/sony-europe-fined-£250-000-for-2011-playstation-network-hacking.341812/

Currently the best contender for my in-house awards competition "The Worst Shit GBAtemp Said" with "Sony is worse than the mafia."

Stay classy.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 24, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Unfortunately it seems the Voice Artist one was obliterated off the face of the Earth much like Blaze's infamous violence simulator and of course Golden Threads is for archive purposes.


I can still see them. #smug


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 25, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I will take a quick perusing through Wind Wanker HD, I'm sure it is a circlejerk of the ages like any Wind Waker thread even though the game is average.
> 
> Also keep an eye out here: http://gbatemp.net/threads/sony-europe-fined-£250-000-for-2011-playstation-network-hacking.341812/
> 
> ...


What are you on about?

Sony planned the PSN hacking, Sony planned YLODs and Disc Read Errors. It's all parts of an elaborate scheme to take over the world. Open your eyes, let the scales fall from your eyes.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 26, 2013)

He's done it again.

Whats the limit on name changes [Turis-no][Legendary Temper Tantrum Part Deux-deux]


----------



## Veho (Jan 26, 2013)

It looks like you're having a breakdown. 





Would you like to: 

Cry uncontrollably 
Cry _trollably_
Ragequit the forum 
Attempt to hide your tears by yelling at people 
Proceed with your tantrum unaided?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 26, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> I have a feeling that the Wind Waker HD thread has some circle jerk potential, we should keep an eye on its progress.


All I see in that Wind Waker thread is your tears.

;o;

_"ZERUDA WINDU WAKER NOT MATURE ENOUGH FOR MEE"_


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 26, 2013)

I haven't really had time to screen the Wind Waker thread, it's pretty lengthy and I don't know where the good parts are. It's not out of the running but just on standby.

Although the Wii U section is literally a massive circlejerk. Like to the point where USN news is reposted to be circlejerked about.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 26, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Although the Wii U section is literally a massive circlejerk. Like to the point where USN news is reposted to be circlejerked about.


Kind of like the Vita section, 3DS section and every other console section on GBAtemp.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 26, 2013)

soulx said:


> Kind of like the Vita section, 3DS section and every other console section on GBAtemp.


 
But to an utmost degree. Although I'd put the 3DS section roughly close to it. People just love reposting USN articles to a place more circlejerkish.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 26, 2013)

soulx said:


> _"ZERUDA WINDU WAKER NOT MATURE ENOUGH FOR MEE"_


Sometimes I do wonder why I'm right all the time, yes.

_;O;_


----------



## emigre (Jan 26, 2013)

If I say circlejerk three times in front of a mirror, will a circlejerk appear?


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 26, 2013)

emigre said:


> If I say circlejerk three times in front of a mirror, will a circlejerk appear?


You won't be able to see it - you'll be in the center, the so-called _splash zone_.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 26, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> You won't be able to see it - you'll be in the center, the so-called _splash zone_.


 
AKA The Stranger-Danger Zone.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 26, 2013)

Gahars said:


> AKA The Stranger-Danger Zone.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 30, 2013)

I know a winner when I see one. Though it's still very young, I think this thread has already earned a spot.

i'm leaving the temp... (foul word topic so be warned) [Perma done with the temp life] [DJ to temp: Scratch that] [Goodnight, sweet Place]


----------



## Veho (Jan 30, 2013)

I have discovered a new gif for situations/threads like that, but it's a little too prowler_ for my tastes:


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 30, 2013)

Enough is enough...

Nintendo to post lowered sales forecast as WiiU falters [Nintendo is Doomed][Sales are Important][Sales Charts generate profits (or losses, provided you're Sony/Microsoft), cure cancer and feed the needy][Charts > Words][My thread > Your Thread]


----------



## emigre (Jan 30, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Enough is enough...
> 
> Nintendo to post lowered sales forecast as WiiU falters [Nintendo is Doomed][Sales are Important][Sales Charts generate profits (or losses, provided you're Sony/Microsoft), cure cancer and feed the needy][Charts > Words][My thread > Your Thread] [heartgold has a breakdown[ soulsnatcher is pretentious...again]


 
Fixed.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 30, 2013)

emigre said:


> Fixed.


You can't _fix_ this. Nobody can _fix_ this...


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 31, 2013)

emigre said:


> Fixed.


dear god emigre, must you add that with every thread?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 31, 2013)

Added the last two suggest threads and also this:

http://gbatemp.net/threads/soul-sacrifice-and-an-interesting-twist-on-pre-order-bonuses.342037/

Tons of weaboo butthurt and a small tussle about Foxi posting "biased" news from the laughable coalition of biased news posters.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 1, 2013)

The whole Sub vs. Dub debate is rising up again, and I realized that we completely missed this gem...

Atelier Ayesha will only have English voiceovers [Subs v. Dubs Grudge match][Put a smile72 on][Weaboo-hoo]


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 1, 2013)

Gahars said:


> The whole Sub vs. Dub debate is rising up again, and I realized that we completely missed this gem...
> 
> Atelier Ayesha will only have English voiceovers [Subs v. Dubs Grudge match][Put a smile72 on][Weaboo-hoo]


Game not in a language that I DON'T/BARELY understand ---> _WELP, not gonna buy that!_

_



_


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 1, 2013)

Tomomi Itano to Graduate from AKB48 This Year[Violating human rights is okay as long as you're a part of a Pop group][frown72 isn't as liberal as he paints himself to be][If you sign a contract, you sell your soul][Career > Happiness][_"When one man dies it is a tragedy, when thousands die it's statistics"_ ~Joseph Stalin][OBEY!][Hypocrite72]


----------



## Veho (Feb 1, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> [Violating human rights is okay as long as you're a part of a Pop group]


Eh, it's more like [you knew what you were getting yourself into when you signed up for this gig]. It's not exactly a secret.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 1, 2013)

Veho said:


> Eh, it's more like [you knew what you were getting yourself into when you signed up for this gig]. It's not exactly a secret.


It doesn't change the fact that it infringes upon their rights as human beings and should be frowned upon, Veho. The fact that they knew _at the age of 14_ doesn't in any way validate this - they were dumb and didn't know any better, and then went through a process of brainwashing to actually accept this bullshit rulesboard as valid and holy.


----------



## Veho (Feb 1, 2013)

Like any other job, the sacrifices you will have to make don't seem as bad in the beginning. The rules are there in the open from the start, and one might argue that if you're going to have a ton of tyrranical rules hanging over your head it's better to have them in black and white than to have them unwritten (but still quite binding) like in many other occupations.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 1, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Tomomi Itano to Graduate from AKB48 This Year[Violating human rights is okay as long as you're a part of a Pop group][frown72 isn't as liberal as he paints himself to be][If you sign a contract, you sell your soul][Career > Happiness][_"When one man dies it is a tragedy, when thousands die it's statistics"_ ~Joseph Stalin][OBEY!]


 
mfw smile posts


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 1, 2013)

Gahars said:


> mfw smile posts = WAT


No, dude, it's okay! She signed a contract, chill!


Veho said:


> Like any other job, the sacrifices you will have to make don't seem as bad in the beginning. The rules are there in the open from the start, and one might argue that if you're going to have a ton of tyrranical rules hanging over your head it's better to have them in black and white than to have them unwritten (but still quite binding) like in many other occupations.


Rules are okay. Infringing upon your rights as a person is not okay, written or unwritten. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## Veho (Feb 1, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Rules are okay. Infringing upon your rights as a person is not okay, written or unwritten. That's all I'm saying.


Refer to this post.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 2, 2013)

Veho said:


> Refer to this post.


Refer to this Wikipedia article.

C'mon man. I get what you're saying, but it's still not _"right"_. It may be business, but it's not _"right" _- that much we can agree on.


----------



## Veho (Feb 2, 2013)

Not "right"? Welcome to the wonderful world of marketing.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 2, 2013)

Veho said:


> Not "right"? Welcome to the wonderful world of marketing.


Not every practice in marketing is fair, just and lawful - it's just that we learned to accept them instead of boycotting the bullshit.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 7, 2013)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/rayman-l...u-exclusive-and-wii-u-version-delayed.342571/

The amount of crying in this thread is nothing short of adorable.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 7, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/rayman-l...u-exclusive-and-wii-u-version-delayed.342571/
> 
> The amount of crying in this thread is nothing short of adorable.


It's because of the wait, not because some people there bought a $350 console just to learn a few months later that its exclusive titles are dwindling in number.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 7, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> It's because of the wait, not because some people there bought a $350 console just to learn a few months later that its exclusive titles are dwindling in number.


 
Still, people should stop getting buttmad over it. Games get delayed, deal with it.


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 7, 2013)

I love that this thread here is basically a mission board where us enlightened members to go and make the temp a better place, as well as where to place posts to increase our like meters.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 7, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Still, people should stop getting buttmad over it. Games get delayed, deal with it.


My post was sarcastic.

The Butthurt is thoroughly entertaining. Now, I like video games and all but I was never brought to the edge of madness just because a release date was re-scheduled. Hell, people are _still_ waiting for Half-Life 3, Duke Nukem Forever was re-scheduled for what, 13 years? 7 months isn't so bad if they're going to iron out the game and port it to other platforms for a grand release.



BortzANATOR said:


> I love that this thread here is basically a mission board where us enlightened members to go and make the temp a better place, as well as where to place posts to increase our like meters.


Like Bros. are Liked, the wheel of Likes turns.


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 7, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> us enlightened members to go and make the temp a better place,


----------



## Gahars (Feb 7, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> I love that this thread here is basically a mission board where us enlightened members to go and make the temp a better place, as well as where to place posts to increase our like meters.


 
It's also our little gossip corner.

We're like The Mean Girls, except without the awkward incest sup-plot (Note: I have not seen The Mean Girls).


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 7, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


>


 
Sorry but I can't consider anyone who thinks Pokemon has a good story an "intelligent member".


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 7, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> "intelligent member".


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 7, 2013)

Point number 1. Blice im laughing so hard right now  you see right through me hahah
point 2, Mean girls was hilarious. 
3. Pokemon has a... no story lol


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 7, 2013)

I second the No Story motion, it's a self-winding motor of grinding for the sake of online matches, the rest runs down to getting badges and some contrived sub-plot everybody skips right through to get to the battles.


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## BORTZ (Feb 7, 2013)

I play it for the graphics. I mean CoD cant even hold a candle to the environments or the pokemons.


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 7, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> I play it for the graphics. I mean CoD cant even hold a candle to the environments or the pokemons.


The graphics only gettin better broham.
3D Pokemans coming your way in october


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 7, 2013)

POKEMONZ SO DEEP IT MAKE MASS EFFECT LOOK LIKE T.V SITCOM ;O;


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 7, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> The graphics only gettin better broham.
> 3D Pokemans coming your way in october


Yep, and that's _just_ 6 years late!

_;O;_



chavosaur said:


> POKEMONZ SO DEEP...


Sounds like the beginning of your usual Rule 34 comic.


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 7, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Yep, and that's _just_ 6 years late!
> 
> _;O;_


6 Years of extra thought and quality yo.
thats alot of extensive prep, its gonna be 6 years well not spent dawg


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 7, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> 6 Years of extra thought and quality yo.
> thats alot of extensive prep, its gonna be 6 years well not spent dawg


That doesn't change the fact that it was 6 years of farting into chairs and coding Pikachu's Adventures.


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 7, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> That doesn't change the fact that it was 6 years of farting into chairs and coding Pikachu's Adventures.


Had to wait for teh right time yo.
Ninetndo were scared the world would end in 2012 so they didnt try anything big, now they know their legacy will continue forevar. They can pull all teh stopps


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 7, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> *Had to wait for teh right time yo.*
> Ninetndo were scared *the world would end in 2012* so they didnt try anything big, no they know their legacy will continue forevar. They can pull all teh stopps


So they're lazy _and_ stupid? _Okay._


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 7, 2013)

Foxi, you make the comic, you ought to know all about Nintendo's Laziness, stupidity, and self consciousness of his looks ;O;


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 7, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> Foxi, you make the comic, you ought to know all about Nintendo's Laziness, stupidity, and self consciousness of his looks ;O;


Mostly the latter part.


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 7, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> So they're brilliant _and_ amazing? _Okay._


I KNOW RIGHT


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 7, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> I KNOW RIGHT


Don't put words in my mouth unless you're an attractive female with plans of letting me bang you if/when I'm ever Solo again.


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 7, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Don't put words in my mouth unless you're an attractive female with plans to let me bang you if/when I'm ever Solo again.


welp, i'm sorry to disappoint,
But i'm just a black demon cat yo.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 7, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> welp, i'm sorry to disappoint,
> But i'm just a black demon cat yo.


You are not pardoned. Sucks.


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 7, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> You are not pardoned. Sucks.


Damn it.


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 7, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> Damn it.


Shoulda been a rabbid in the toilet yo


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 7, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> Shoulda been a rabbid in the toilet yo


But...but....I like being a cat yo


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 7, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> But...but....I like being a cat yo


Its the cats meow aint it?


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 7, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> Its the cats meow aint it?


Gotta love the meow.


----------



## broitsak (Feb 7, 2013)

Snap crackle pop.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 7, 2013)

*Mission:* Remove _"Mad Gayyyyy!" _from the Golden Threads
*Time Frame:* Now

Commence Removal Operations

_*pulls out shotgun*_


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 7, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> *Mission:* Remove _"Black-ice and the brohams!" _from the Golden Threads
> *Time Frame:* Now
> 
> Commence Removal Operations
> ...


COME AT ME BRO


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 7, 2013)

le 9gag army is here


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 7, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> le 9gag army is here


We prefer to be called ALWB


----------



## Gahars (Feb 7, 2013)

So, to get back on topic, we've got yet another OUYA thread.

OUYA to Refresh Hardware Every Year

Get your chips in early, folks, it looks like this will be a hoot and a holler.


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 7, 2013)

Gahars said:


> So, to get back on topic, we've got yet another OUYA thread.
> 
> OUYA to Refresh Hardware Every Year
> 
> Get your chips in early, folks, it looks like this will be a hoot and a holler.


But. I ran out of chips... D:


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Feb 8, 2013)

So much for not playing a shit park.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 8, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> But. I ran out of chips... D:


See, that's what Poortendo does to ya.

You ain't got chips, you ain't playin' - you ain't playin', you ain't _a Player. ;O;_


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 8, 2013)

And that just ain't ballin'


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 8, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> And that just ain't ballin'


Only Players win... So yeah, not very Ballin'.


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Feb 8, 2013)

Reminds me how terrible I was.
...and still am. XD but I have gotten better, right?
Also whatever happened to the "heartwarming thread?"


----------



## Veho (Feb 8, 2013)

Gahars said:


> So, to get back on topic, we've got yet another OUYA thread.
> 
> OUYA to Refresh Hardware Every Year
> 
> Get your chips in early, folks, it looks like this will be a hoot and a holler.


Aw yes, this gun be gud. 

And by "gud" I mean face-palmingly head-deskingly retarded. Not sure why it's such a red rag for this forum but you can't even suggest playing a game on anything other than a "big three" console without people starting to foam at the mouth.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 8, 2013)

It's not a matter of whether or not people think that playing games on devices that don't come from "The Big Three" is a good thing or not - it's a matter of whether or not an Android gaming device makes a lot of sense or not.

It hasn't even been released yet and it already has rivals in its own market, that says a lot. You have the Game Stick, you have the USB+HDMI Android sticks, you have the OUYA and what you also have is a fragmentation of the market. We've been through this before - during the great video game industry crash. Too many devices spoil the broth, and although "The Big Three" cause stagnation in the market, it's this stagnation that keeps it together.

I think the OUYA was an alright idea in the beginning although I always acknowledged that it won't become mainstream, that it will quickly become obsolete and that it probably should've been a software platform rather than a hardware device since day 1 - it's just something fancy to own for collectors and enthusiasts... but now that yearly hardware upgrades are looming over the horizon, I can understand why people are getting restless.

Personally I'll probably get one, just for the sake of owning it and putting it on my shelf. The problem I see with it is that it plays all the games that... I can play on the bus with an Android handset... and if I can do that already, and even connect it to a TV, what's the point in me getting another device that does the exact same thing? And I need a phone - that much is obvious, so the price argument doesn't fly very high here.

//Srs in EoF


----------



## Veho (Feb 8, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> it's a matter of whether or not an Android gaming device makes a lot of sense or not.


It does. It's cheap, it has games, it connects to the TV. If those Chinese Wii ripoffs and "10000-games-in-one" consoles sell, so will this. It's more a matter of "I won't buy it, therefore noone will buy it and noone _should_ buy it because [reasons that apply only to self]." 



Foxi4 said:


> We've been through this before - during the great video game industry crash.


Good. It's high time for a new one. 



Foxi4 said:


> and although "The Big Three" cause stagnation in the market, it's this stagnation that keeps it together.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crab_mentality 

It's this stagnation that results in $100 million titles and no place for "risky" "experimental" innovation in games. Kickstarter is one solution, new gaming platforms is another.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 8, 2013)

Veho said:


> It's this stagnation that results in $100 million titles and no place for "risky" "experimental" innovation in games. Kickstarter is one solution, new gaming platforms is another.


What's wrong with $100 million titles? I enjoy my $100 million titles. As for "risky" experiments, Minecraft much? They're called "risky" because the developer takes a _risk._

Also _XBLA, PSN Minis/PSMobile, Steam Greenlight, iOS Store, Google Play store, Windows Marketplace_. There is space for the upstarters, it's just that if you want to play the "video game developer" game, you need to abide by certain market rules.

That said, sure, OUYA could work as a low-cost gaming device, let's just not call it an alternative to "The Big Three" because it isn't one - it's an addition at best, gimmicky gadget at worst.


----------



## Veho (Feb 8, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> They're called "risky" because the developer takes a _risk._


But the publisher doesn't want to take the _risk_, and the publishers call the shots, and you get a million Imagine titles and Kinect Star Wars.  



Foxi4 said:


> As for "risky" experiments, Minecraft much?


Minecraft proves my point, doesn't it? It had no budget, it was made in a garage, and it was released on the PC, so it doesn't really disprove the "consoles are a horrible monolithic behemoth holding the gaming industry back" thing. 

[srs-EOF]


Foxi4 said:


> It hasn't even been released yet and it already has rivals in its own market, that says a lot. You have the Game Stick, you have the USB+HDMI Android sticks, you have the OUYA and what you also have is a fragmentation of the market.


So it's all down to advertizing and marketing, and the Ouya has already gone viral. And they have the Double Fine Adventure lined up for launch and a lot of other smaller developers are really happy about the Ouya. 

There's a huge market for cheap home boxes, there's demand (from both sides) to get the Play Store (and similar platforms) into the living room, and Ouya has a leg up in this race. So it will probably sell. And it will play games. And that is good. And other similar boxes may outsell it and take its place and that will be good too. [/srs-EOF] 

Now, to reiterate my initial point, as it remains uncontested: 



Veho said:


> Not sure why it's such a red rag for this forum but you can't even _suggest_ playing a game on _anything_ other than a "big three" console without people starting to foam at the mouth.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 8, 2013)

Veho said:


> _*stuff*_


Minecraft doesn't prove your point very well though - it sure as hell was made in a garage and if anything, it shows that with a proper business plan you don't really need a specific platform dedicated to give you _"a boost" _- it shows that anyone can enter the game at any time as long as they have a great idea, programming skills to make this idea a reality and dedication. Minecraft went absolutely viral not via a crazy campaign of adverisments or a dedicated framework - the gamers themselves did the legwork and distributed the news over the Internet, you can't buy that kind of a campaign for any kind of money and it's the most successful of all. To make things worse as far as your argument is concerned, that very same Minecraft was later released over the "Commercialized" mediums as well - it sure as hell is on Android, iOS and the XBox 360.

The fun part about this argument is that I _will_ buy an OUYA somewhere down the line, not because I think it's a viable contender for the Next Generation crown but because it's a console and I love each and every one of them equally. With that in mind, I can point out its flaws - I'm a potential customer after all.


----------



## Veho (Feb 8, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Minecraft doesn't prove your point very well though - it sure as hell was made in a garage and if anything, it shows that with a proper business plan you don't really need a specific platform dedicated to give you _"a boost" _- it shows that anyone can enter the game at any time as long as they have a great idea, programming skills to make this idea a reality and dedication...


...and a platform that allows open betas, crowdsourcing, freeware, using whatever development tools you want (Minecraft was cobbled together in _Java_), and lets you release a free pre-alpha to people to spread around and generate word of mouth... and that leaves you with the PC and Android. And no, Notch didn't have a business plan (_Java_, remember?), he was just playing around. No console lets you just play around. That very same Minecraft was released on commercial consoles only _after_ it had become a huge hit and made a shitload of money.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 8, 2013)

hey guys, srs in eof rite?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Feb 8, 2013)

TaeWongNew said:


> The Gaia Quotes page in Rydian have censored words about inappropriate language, such as cunt etc.
> So, unlock your Poopymon hack topic.


Are you TaeWong's brother?


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 8, 2013)

TaeWongNew said:


> Gaia Onilne has a very strong word filter that replaces the second third etc. letters with asterisks. For example, ass is replaced with a**, cunt is replaced with c**t, vagina is replaced with v****a etc...


This thread now became cool


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Feb 8, 2013)

I've already warned you about posting in here, TaeWong. 

Do it again and you'll regret it.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Feb 8, 2013)

Hyro-Sama said:


> I've already warned you about posting in here, TaeWong.
> 
> Do it again and you'll regret it.


LOL, NOPE.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 8, 2013)

No... no, no, no! Not here!


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 8, 2013)

TaeWongNew said:


> Well actually he was now banned in Minecraft Forums and Amaterasu Translations.


Really? How fascinating.
Please tell me, make this thread a better place


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 8, 2013)

TaeWongNew said:


> Your post topic count will increase in the general off-topic forums, but your post count never increases in the Edge of the Forum.


I know right?
Its something they implemented ages ago. Because the eof is a spam board. see


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 8, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> Really? How fascinating.
> Please tell me, make this thread a better place


Do you know how you kill kitten in a humane way when you have too many in a litter? You grab them by the tail with one hand and by the neck with the other... then pull sharply... and then you have kitten rag dolls. Am I crystal clear, Black-Ice?


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 8, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Do you know how you kill kitten in a humane way when you have too many in a litter? You grab them by the tail with one hand and by the neck with the other... then pull sharply... and then you have kitten rag dolls. Am I crystal clear, Black-Ice?


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 8, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


>


Good.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 8, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/rayman-l...u-exclusive-and-wii-u-version-delayed.342571/
> 
> The amount of crying in this thread is nothing short of adorable.


Except their _"whining"_ is completely justified. Provided it's about the delay and not the fact that it's now multiplatform.


----------



## broitsak (Feb 8, 2013)

TaeWongNew said:


> The off-topic forum was not a spam forum; so your post count will increase.
> 
> Soulx’s signatore produces an error.
> SteamCard has encountered a fatal error:
> Non-existant steam ID.


That's a good boy


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 8, 2013)

Nxenz said:


> That's a good boy


Please don't feed the spambot...


----------



## broitsak (Feb 8, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Please don't feed the spambot...


Get down and beg ;O;


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 8, 2013)

Yeah, either I'm missing the joke or Taewong is way too smart to simply be a spambot.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 8, 2013)

Nxenz said:


> Get down and beg ;O;


Bitch please, I'll have you deported. _;O;_


----------



## broitsak (Feb 8, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Bitch please, I'll have you deported. _;O;_


Come at me bro ;O;


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 8, 2013)

Nxenz said:


> Come at me bro ;O;


I don't have to.







_*Knock Knock* ;O;_


----------



## broitsak (Feb 8, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> I don't have to.
> 
> *police*
> 
> _*Knock Knock* ;O;_


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 8, 2013)

Nxenz said:


> _*Running Jack*_


Do note, it's a group of men wearing _black_ from the _ICE_ squad... _Coincidence? I don't think so._

_HAX! ;O;_


----------



## broitsak (Feb 8, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Do note, it's a group of men wearing _black_ from the _ICE_ squad... _Coincidence? I don't think so._
> 
> _HAX! ;O;_


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 8, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Do note, it's a group of men wearing _black_ from the _ICE_ squad... _Coincidence? I don't think so._
> 
> _HAX! ;O;_


Wait....NO
I DISAGREE


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 8, 2013)

TaeWongNew said:


> Post #641 is just a man throwing a computer’s monitor into his face.
> So, change the topic title to GBATemp’s Golden Threads, removing the word “Thread”.


GBATEMPS GOLDEN?


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 9, 2013)

TaeWongNew said:


> Black-Ice’s avatar is a cat.


You are correct


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 9, 2013)

soulx said:


> Except their _"whining"_ is completely justified. Provided it's about the delay and not the fact that it's now multiplatform.


 
See, now this is adorable.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 9, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> See, now this is adorable.


Pathetic.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 9, 2013)

soulx said:


> Pathetic.


 
It's Rayman Legends, quit crying.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 9, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> It's Rayman Legends, quit crying.


Even i expected you to see reason in this situation. No one is crying over the fact that it's being ported to the PS3/360, they're mad that it's delayed for no good reason other than so it releases simultaneously with the other platforms and Ubisoft's treatment of the devs.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 9, 2013)

soulx said:


> Even i expected you to see reason in this situation. No one is crying over the fact that it's being ported to the PS3/360, they're mad that it's delayed for no good reason other than so it releases simultaneously with the other platforms and Ubisoft's treatment of the devs.


 
I know but it's funny that people are so buttmad over a delay. Like delays happen for stupid reasons, deal with it. But when people are saying "WELL I'LL PIRATE IT NOW FUCK YOU UBISOFT" it just makes me roll my eyes.

I just love GBAtemp's hissyfits.


----------



## broitsak (Feb 9, 2013)

TaeWongNew said:


> Black-Ice’s avatar is a cat.


THANK YOU CAPTAIN OBVIOUS


----------



## Gahars (Feb 9, 2013)

TaeWongNew said:


> No threads with punctuation only, please.


 
What about a thread for Zero Punctuation?


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 9, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> ...wat?


Typical symptoms of heroin addiction, or to be more precise, withdrawl.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 9, 2013)

Sony Admits The Vita is doing bad [The last harumph][Like a candle in the Valwind][Ding Dong Bannu]


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 9, 2013)

TaeWongNew said:


> ZAGRAJMY W UNREAL TOURNAMENT!!! (Cussing in Polish is found in swear in many languages thread posted using the user TaeWong.)
> Det er Leopold...


Yes, let's play Unreal Tournament.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 9, 2013)

Man I used to rock  Unreal Tournament 2004 so hard. I was part of a clan and everything. #FreezeTagMasterGameType


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 10, 2013)

Heh... such a Golden Thread getting ruined.


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 10, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Heh... such a Golden Thread getting ruined.


muahahahahahahaha


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Feb 11, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Do you know how you kill kitten in a humane way when you have too many in a litter? You grab them by the tail with one hand and by the neck with the other... then pull sharply... and then you have kitten rag dolls. Am I crystal clear, Black-Ice?


Foxi4! How dare you threaten an upcoming mod!!! 

Plus, that's just cruel! Poor kittens....


----------



## ComeTurismO (Feb 12, 2013)

Unban Request - [Lemmy the weirdo] [iLove breaking rules]


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 12, 2013)

Before we point at ComeTurismO and laugh, I have to say that _"lemmingsarecool"_ did act like a complete duchebag on some occasions.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 12, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Before we point at ComeTurismO and laugh, I have to say that _"lemmingsarecool"_ did act like a complete duchebag on some occasions.


 
Lemmings are known for acting dumb. He was just living up to his namesake!


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 12, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Lemmings are known for acting dumb. He was just living up to his namesake!


They're also suicidal.

Hint.




Not really lemmings, please don't...


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 12, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> Unban Request - [Lemmy the weirdo] [iLove breaking rules]


When forzaturismo calls others weirdo's.


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 13, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> When forzaturismo calls others weirdo's.


HE TRANSFORMS INTO A MIGHTY FOOT ;O;


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 13, 2013)

And then smells like any other foot


----------



## ComeTurismO (Feb 13, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> And then smells like any other foot


Like the foots you have?


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 13, 2013)

You’ve uploaded an Let’s Play of Puzzle for Mac Classic into eBaum’s World.


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 13, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> Like the foots you have?


Feet*
HUEHUEHUEHUE
its funny how i'm correcting you lololololol
Bitch


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 13, 2013)

Delete your thread. http://gbatemp.net/threads/zoe-the-fist-of-mars-font-editing.342878/


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 13, 2013)

TaeWongNew said:


> Delete your thread. http://gbatemp.net/threads/zoe-the-fist-of-mars-font-editing.342878/


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 13, 2013)

The thread is deleted by requestthat wants to edit the typeface used for ZOE: The Fist of Mars. It has to be an not-good TaeWong. So, delete the bad-user reply on this thread!


----------



## ComeTurismO (Feb 13, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> Feet*
> *HUEHUEHUEHUE*
> *its funny how i'm correcting you lololololol*
> *Bitch*


HEHEHEHEHEHE
It's funny how i'm correcting you LOLOLOLOL!
Bitch.
------
Fix'd.
Oh and, foots and feet are the same thing.
Prostitute's brother = YOU.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Feb 13, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> HEHEHEHEHEHE
> It's funny how i'm correcting you LOLOLOLOL!
> Bitch.
> ------
> ...


 
You didn't capitalize the "I"  in "I'm".


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Feb 13, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> HEHEHEHEHEHE
> Oh and, foots and feet are the same thing


Uh... foots isn't a valid plural. It's like calling millennia millenniums or calling sheep sheeps. Or saying that mice are mouses.
I'm sure you'll find that I am a rather tolerant person.
Also, what's with everyone not spelling fixed properly? Did someone orchestrate a plan to make my eyes bleed?


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Feb 13, 2013)

EZ-Megaman said:


> Uh... foots isn't a valid plural. It's like calling millennia millenniums or calling sheep sheeps. Or saying that mice are mouses.
> I'm sure you'll find that I am a rather tolerant person.
> Also, what's with everyone not spelling fixed properly? Did someone orchestrate a plan to make my eyes bleed?


 
It's a pseudo-intellectual display. People think it'll make them look more intelligent than the person they're trying to correct. If you were really smart, you'd realize people make mistakes, so typos and all are bound to show up once in a while when you're typing quickly. 

Correct grammar isn't going to insure you rocket scientist status.


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 13, 2013)

Woooooooooah if theres one thing we dont accept here, its meaness directed at EZ MEGAMAN   
He just takes grammer seriously!


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Feb 13, 2013)

Lemmy Koopa said:


> It's a pseudo-intellectual display. People think it'll make them look more intelligent than the person they're trying to correct. If you were really smart, you'd realize people make mistakes, so typos and all are bound to show up once in a while when you're typing quickly.
> 
> Correct grammar isn't going to insure you rocket scientist status.


Just a note here: I'm not trying to act conceited or anything. Everyone here, including myself, is equal as far as I'm concerned. It's kinda weird that I'm posting this in a thread intended for a group of people that act superior, though, haha.



chavosaur said:


> He just takes grammer seriously!


Not sure if you spelt grammar incorrectly intentional. xD 
I appreciate you standing up for me, though. Thanks.


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 13, 2013)

EZ-Megaman said:


> Not sure if you spelt grammar incorrectly intentional. xD


Yes... lets go with that, not that I have really bad spelling skills >.>


----------



## Gahars (Feb 13, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> HEHEHEHEHEHE


 





So much for "ignoring" him, huh?


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Feb 13, 2013)

EZ-Megaman said:


> Just a note here: I'm not trying to act conceited or anything. Everyone here, including myself, is equal as far as I'm concerned. It's kinda weird that I'm posting this in a thread intended for a group of people that act superior, though, haha.
> 
> 
> Not sure if you spelt grammar incorrectly intentional. xD
> I appreciate you standing up for me, though. Thanks.


 
Oh I know. No need to worry, bud. I was just making some grand statement to tell everyone how pointless it is to be like "*INSERTWORDHERE, YOU DOLT!".


----------



## ComeTurismO (Feb 13, 2013)

Hyro-Sama said:


> You didn't capitalize the "I" in "I'm".


Idiot.


EZ-Megaman said:


> Uh... foots isn't a valid plural. It's like calling millennia millenniums or calling sheep sheeps. Or saying that mice are mouses.
> I'm sure you'll find that I am a rather tolerant person.
> Also, what's with everyone not spelling fixed properly? Did someone orchestrate a plan to make my eyes bleed?


But it still can be used.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 13, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> Idiot.


 
Someone offers a legitimate correction and_ they're_ the idiot? Ah, gotcha.



> But it still can be used.


 
Not in the place of "feet". Foots is a verb ("He foots the bill."), not a noun.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 13, 2013)

I swear, you could, like... _abort_ at least 3 pages from this thread right now and nobody would ever mind.

Keep it real lads, we need to bounce back to what really matters here.


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 13, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> Idiot.
> 
> But it still can be used.


The fuck it can't.
What 3rd world education are you getting? Or are you as academically retarded as you are socially?


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Feb 13, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> I swear, you could, like... _abort_ at least 3 pages from this thread right now and nobody would ever mind.
> 
> Keep it real lads, we need to bounce back to what really matters here.


Wouldn't you basically be able to keep only the first page and the thread would have the same value? Since, you know, all the good things are updated and stored in the first post. Nobody really cares about the build-up towards getting the links.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 13, 2013)

Right, let's solve this once and for all...



> _foot (ft)_
> _n. pl. feet (ft)_
> 1. The lower extremity of the vertebrate leg that is in direct contact with the ground in standing or walking.
> 2. A structure used for locomotion or attachment in an invertebrate animal, such as the muscular organ extending from the ventral side of a mollusk.
> ...


 
In conclusion, there is a noun _"foots"_, it just means something _entirely different_ than what he had in mind.


EZ-Megaman said:


> Wouldn't you basically be able to keep only the first page and the thread would have the same value? Since, you know, all the good things are updated and stored in the first post. Nobody really cares about the build-up towards getting the links.


Casual funny conversation is welcome - whatever's on the majority of the last 3 pages isn't.


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 13, 2013)

*FOOTS!*​


----------



## Veho (Feb 13, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> I swear, you could, like... _abort_ at least 3 pages from this thread right now and nobody would ever mind.


At least 34, if not more. And nothing of value would be lost.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Feb 13, 2013)

Delete this thread and you might as well delete the entire EOF.


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Feb 14, 2013)

I officially resign trying to give a shit about CometurismO after I post this post. He is officially an idiot.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Feb 14, 2013)

Lemmy Koopa said:


> I officially resign trying to give a shit about CometurismO after I post this post. He is officially an idiot.


YES! Just like you are! And your mom!


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Feb 14, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> YES! Just like you are! And your mom!


When I read your posts I just feel really sorry for you, because they're that pathetic.


----------



## Sterling (Feb 14, 2013)

Keep this thread on the watch list:
http://gbatemp.net/threads/jagex-proposes-a-return-of-the-2007-version-of-runescape.342901/

Might get entertaining later. [Run-Escape, Fuck You Jagex, Break it down Sterling, RS Sux0rs, Dick Swinging topic, Perfectly Normal Conversation?]


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 14, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> YES! Just like you are! And your mom!


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 14, 2013)

Broken image?


----------



## Veho (Feb 14, 2013)

TaeWongNew said:


> Broken image?


It's this one:


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 14, 2013)

In Firefox, press the Esc key to stop animating the GIF images. You can view it, so the image is scrolling LOLOLOLOLOL to the right...


----------



## Flame (Feb 14, 2013)

TaeWongNew said:


> In Firefox, press the Esc key to stop animating the GIF images. You can view it, so the image is scrolling LOLOLOLOLOL to the right...


----------



## Veho (Feb 14, 2013)

Flame said:


> *Referral Denied*
> You don't have permission to access "http://static.tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pub/images/910200735934PM_nbc_the_more_you_know_5199.jpg" on this server.
> 
> Reference #24.9384bfd5.1360844136.2571e4d


----------



## Flame (Feb 14, 2013)

veho, im sorry im too lazy to check my source and shit. im not a pro image uploader like you.


but that should fuck with TaeWongNew head(source code) for awhile.


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 14, 2013)

The Brazilian Portuguese Lernout and Hauspie speech engines can’t say YouTube. He/(s)he says “Yowtoobee” instead.
The Spanish Lernout and Hauspie speech engines can’t say YouTube. He/(s)he says “Yowtoobeh” instead.


----------



## Flame (Feb 14, 2013)

for the love of goddess(angelina jolie) ban this fucker.


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 14, 2013)

Unban this hijo de puta.


----------



## Flame (Feb 14, 2013)

TaeWongNew said:


> Unban this hijo de puta.


 

dude, dont you get bored or tried of this act?


----------



## Gahars (Feb 14, 2013)

Petition to ban TaeWong [pingp0ng, Taewong is dead!][Sometimes, dead is better][TaeWrong][Mission Accomplished]


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 14, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Petition to ban TaeWong [pingp0ng, Taewong is dead!][Sometimes, dead is better][TaeWrong][Mission Accomplished]*[p1ngPWNED]*


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 15, 2013)

Considering every other thread in the EoF is shit, the USS Goldenthreads will stay afloat.

Also I added the most recent TaeWong banning thread.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 15, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Considering every other thread in the EoF is shit, the USS Goldenthreads will stay afloat.
> 
> Also I added the most recent TaeWong banning thread.


It's not our freaking fault that all the shit threads pushed the good threads down the list. 

We have to rebuild society, men!


----------



## Gahars (Feb 20, 2013)

What's the recommended way of watching Star Trek? [NERDS!][Oh, boy-ager][The Star Trek Wars][Take your Pick-ard]


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 20, 2013)

Gahars said:


> What's the recommended way of watching Star Trek? [NERDS!][Oh, boy-ager][The Star Trek Wars][Take your Pick-ard]


I always thought that the recommended way of watching Star Trek _(or any other series for that matter) _is doing so with your eyes...


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Feb 22, 2013)

Gahars said:


> What's the recommended way of watching Star Trek? [NERDS!][Oh, boy-ager][The Star Trek Wars][Take your Pick-ard]


I no longer have any clue what I should watch and what I shouldn't. I am confused as fuck D :


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 22, 2013)

Gundam Eclipse said:


> I no longer have any clue what I should watch and what I shouldn't. I am confused as fuck D :


 
Watch The Next Generation first then whatever the fuck you want after that.


----------



## emigre (Feb 22, 2013)

Gundam Eclipse said:


> I no longer have any clue what I should watch and what I shouldn't. I am confused as fuck D :


 
Don't watch Star Trek.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 22, 2013)

Gundam Eclipse said:


> I no longer have any clue what I should watch and what I shouldn't. I am confused as fuck D :


 
I'm going to edit Guild's advice just a bit. Watch Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan. It references back to the original series somewhat (the villain is from a one-off episode), but it's not extensive; you won't be lost. It's a great example of the best the series has to offer.

If you like that, then give post-Season 1 TNG and Star Trek III, IV, and VI a shot. If you're still into it, then you might want to experiment with the other shows available - and you'll understand the stuff they're referencing much more clearly.


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 22, 2013)

I can vouch for The next Gen
I watched and liked it.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 22, 2013)

Gahars said:


> I'm going to edit Guild's advice just a bit. Watch Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan. It references back to the original series somewhat (the villain is from a one-off episode), but it's not extensive; you won't be lost. It's a great example of the best the series has to offer.
> 
> If you like that, then give post-Season 1 TNG and Star Trek III, IV, and VI a shot. If you're still into it, then you might want to experiment with the other shows available - and you'll understand the stuff they're referencing much more clearly.


 
I'm going to edit Gahar's advice just a bit. Also watch Star Trek V since it's hysterical.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Feb 23, 2013)

I suggest somebody creates a GBAtemp's Golden Blogs Thread.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 23, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> I suggest somebody creates a GBAtemp's Golden Blogs Thread.


 
We have a blogs section on the Golden Threads page.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 23, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> I suggest somebody creates a GBAtemp's Golden Blogs Thread.


 
There is a separate section for blogs in the first page, so I think that's taken care of.

EDIT: Damn it, Guild.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Feb 23, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> We have a blogs section on the Golden Threads page.


Oh.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 23, 2013)

Gahars said:


> I'm going to edit Guild's advice just a bit. Watch Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan. It references back to the original series somewhat (the villain is from a one-off episode), but it's not extensive; you won't be lost. It's a great example of the best the series has to offer.
> 
> If you like that, then give post-Season 1 TNG and Star Trek III, IV, and VI a shot. If you're still into it, then you might want to experiment with the other shows available - and you'll understand the stuff they're referencing much more clearly.


I still like TNG season 1...if anything it has two of the only four occasions where a saucer separation occurs.

I mean, come on, that should've happened much more.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 23, 2013)

ProtoKun7 said:


> I still like TNG season 1...if anything it has two of the only four occasions where a saucer separation occurs.
> 
> I mean, come on, that should've happened much more.


 
Also I can't be the only one who found it odd that none of the future Federation starships had this feature. Maybe they were like "Picard barely used it, why the fuck did we have it in the first place?" and cut it from the budget.

I mean Voyager doesn't have it, not even the Enterprise E has it. They're probably just investing in the Mega Maid program.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 24, 2013)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/ps4-not-backward-compatible-with-ps3.343413/

Definitely seems worthy but I need some categories for it.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 24, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/ps4-not-backward-compatible-with-ps3.343413/
> 
> Definitely seems worthy but I need some categories for it.


 
[Backwards-thinking Compatibility][$ony At It Again][Money Don't Real]


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 24, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Definitely seems worthy but I need some categories for it.


[Backwards INCompatible][If ConsoleX4 does not support ConsoleX3 software it means that it's weaker][I understand hardware just fine]?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I mean Voyager doesn't have it, not even the Enterprise E has it. They're probably just investing in the Mega Maid program.


Actually, the Sovereign-class plans seemed to include it, but it was another thing that was never mentioned (and it wasn't obvious where the stardrive section's impulse engines were located).

It's understandable that Intrepid-class ships don't have it though; they're tiny by comparison. Constitution-class ships had it too but as a one-off emergency situation as it wasn't designed to be reconnected without external help.

Then there was the Prometheus-class' Multi Vector Assault Mode; that was a great concept.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Feb 26, 2013)

So much replies in this thread are in the :40 section. Or the ;_0 section.


----------



## emigre (Feb 26, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/ps4-not-backward-compatible-with-ps3.343413/
> 
> Definitely seems worthy but I need some categories for it.


 
[Get a fucking grip]


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 1, 2013)

Wait people watch Star Trek? Holy fop.


----------



## Veho (Mar 1, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/ps4-not-backward-compatible-with-ps3.343413/
> 
> Definitely seems worthy but I need some categories for it.


[I swear, you people are idiots who can't read.]


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 1, 2013)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/wiiu-master-race-cancelled.343773/

I had to add this because it's oh so delicious. Such a massive breakdown on multiple fronts.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 3, 2013)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/why-data-keep-coming-back-after-i-delete-it.343887/page-1
^ Definitely worthy.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 4, 2013)

I can't believe we missed this one

Anybody Read Homestuck? ["Pretty much a masterpiece"]["The greatest piece of literature there is."][/thread]


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 4, 2013)

Gahars said:


> I can't believe we missed this one
> 
> Anybody Read Homestuck? ["Pretty much a masterpiece"]["The greatest piece of literature there is."][/thread]


 
In terms of awfulness, this is rather high ranking.

Like if you like Homestuck, whatever. But calling it "the greatest piece of literature" is bringing it to comparisons of EVERY piece of literature out there. That's saying it's better than Macbeth or Hamlet or a thousand other works that shaped the English language.

This ranks as worse than "Sony is worse than the mafia". Worth a retroactive SGS post.

Will add the thread after The Walking Dead.


----------



## Black-Ice (Mar 4, 2013)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/specific-group-of-people-on-the-temp.343967/
[Are they talking about me?] [They are arent they? [I just know it!] [Insecurity within the Guild]


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 4, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/specific-group-of-people-on-the-temp.343967/
> [Are they talking about me?] [They are arent they? [I just know it!] [Insecurity within the Guild]


 
master trole

EDIT: However props to putting spaces in-between categories. Its been a minor pet peeve of mine that people weren't doing this but I eventually got too lazy to add the spaces myself or to tell people to add spaces.


----------



## broitsak (Mar 4, 2013)

Hey, psst
he's going with your thread smartass


----------



## Black-Ice (Mar 4, 2013)

Nxenz said:


> Hey, psst
> he's going with your thread smartass


HEY GUILD
THIS TIME HE *IS *TALKING ABOUT YOU


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 4, 2013)

Nxenz said:


> Hey, psst
> he's going with your thread smartass


 
it's alright to cry sometimes kid.


----------



## broitsak (Mar 4, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> it's alright to cry sometimes kid.


 
http://gbatemp.net/threads/specific-group-of-people-on-the-temp.343967/page-2#post-4572813


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 4, 2013)

Nxenz said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/specific-group-of-people-on-the-temp.343967/page-2#post-4572813


----------



## Black-Ice (Mar 4, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


>


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Mar 4, 2013)

Have this bitchfest somewhere else. I'm getting notifications like crazy.


----------



## Black-Ice (Mar 4, 2013)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Have this bitchfest somewhere else. I'm getting notifications like crazy.


Unfollow the thread?
I love you hyro, but this is a leash for douchebags like me to fuck your notif box sideways


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 4, 2013)

pst let's stop replying until another golden thread comes along.


----------



## Black-Ice (Mar 4, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> pst let's stop replying until another golden thread comes along.


We just had one, and i wish to discuss it.
That is the standard procedure is it not? 
Btw Guild. What is love?


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 4, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> We just had one, and i wish to discuss it.
> That is the standard procedure is it not?
> Btw Guild. What is love?


Have you ever heard the term _"Fool's Gold"_?


----------



## Black-Ice (Mar 4, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Have you ever heard the term _"Fool's Gold"_?


I'm reading King Lear at the moment. Thats the only fool i'm concerned with


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 4, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> I'm reading King Lear at the moment. Thats the only fool i'm concerned with


 
Sophomore English class is hard, huh?


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 4, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> I'm reading King Lear at the moment. Thats the only fool i'm concerned with


King Midas > King Lear, at least in terms of gold.


----------



## Black-Ice (Mar 4, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Sophomore English class is hard, huh?


Nah i'm doing well actually.
King Lear is my favourite of the books we're studying 



Foxi4 said:


> King Midas > King Lear, at least in terms of gold.


True foxi, true


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 4, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> I'm not weak.


----------



## Black-Ice (Mar 4, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


>


Yeah see, its not a study-able subject... Although I would come out with more than a PhD


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 4, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> Yeah see, its not a study-able subject... Although I would come out with more than a PhD


 
The subject isn't taught past middle school.


----------



## Black-Ice (Mar 4, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> The subject isn't taught past middle school.


Its a subject?
No waaaaaaaay.
Dude it must be cool to live in the states, all these cool subjects


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 7, 2013)

How about from another forum?

http://sm64.org/forum/viewtopic.php?id=704 < VIEW IT, YOU'LL LOVE IT.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 7, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> How about from another forum?
> 
> http://sm64.org/forum/viewtopic.php?id=704 < VIEW IT, YOU'LL LOVE IT.


 
no


----------



## Gahars (Mar 7, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> How about from another forum?.


 
*GBAtemp*'s Golden Threads Thread


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 7, 2013)

Gahars said:


> *GBAtemp*'s Golden Threads Thread


I know, but that post was also a suggestion for posting _golden _threads from different forums, or wherever.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 7, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> I know, but that post was also a suggestion for posting _golden _threads from different forums, or wherever.


 
And that is where you went wrong.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 7, 2013)

Gahars said:


> And that is where you went wrong.


Just.. Forget it. I'm to lazy to argue. I love you all, still .


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 7, 2013)

Yeah torisma's got a good idea here. We can add facebook gold too!



OMG HA HA HA HA HA so post yours.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 7, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> Yeah torisma's got a good idea here. We can add facebook gold too!
> View attachment 2002
> OMG HA HA HA HA HA so post yours.


 
1 Like = 1 Knobbie
1 Share = 1000 Knobbies
Ignore = Satan kills you in hell


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 7, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> Just.. Forget it. I'm to lazy to argue. I love you all, still .


 
Also you forgot that the only rule of this thread is that I AM THE LAW.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 7, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Also you forgot that the only rule of this thread is that I AM THE LAW.


----------



## chavosaur (Mar 7, 2013)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/north-korea-vow-to-nuke-us.344161/
[US is doomed] [Brad the revolutionary] [how does nuke hit far away stuff]


----------



## emigre (Mar 7, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/north-korea-vow-to-nuke-us.344161/
> [US is doomed] [Brad the revolutionary] [how does nuke hit far away stuff] [Brad explains his ideas of the present geopolitical landscape] [Gangnam Style]


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 7, 2013)

emigre said:


> _*bradx thread lololo*_


I would've supported that motion if not for the fact that I'm pretty sure bradx actually is mentally disabled _(which somewhat forces me to turn a blind eye to some of his shenanigans)_ but hey - Golden Thread is Golden.


----------



## emigre (Mar 7, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> I would've supported that motion if not for the fact that I'm pretty sure bradx actually is mentally disabled _(which somewhat forces me to turn a blind eye to some of his shenanigans)_ but hey - Golden Thread is Golden.


 
just let me make my gangnam style reference.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 10, 2013)

New addition:

http://gbatemp.net/threads/ea-refus...ssible-account-ban-if-you-take-action.344207/

For it's typical "EA is bad guy/worse than Hitler/lol i dont understand how businesses work" cryfest. While it's okay to be upset about this clusterfuck, the thread becomes golden with statements like "I hope EA dies" (because fuck the jobs of thousands of people and the joy of millions of consumers) and "Origin doomed gaming" (because lol competition is bad monopolies are great).

Also added the North Korea thread.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 10, 2013)

> EA Refuse to Refund SimCity - Possible account ban if you take action [EA IS WORSE THAN HITLER] [I HOPE EA DIES] [ORIGIN DOOMED GAMING] [SinCity] [More microtransactions butthurt]


 
[That's tEArible][I want a rEAfund!][I hope they'll be dEAd by the end of this month][Origin is worse than StEAm][EA has no good gEAms to offer that could console as after this trEAgedy...][EAconomy]


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 11, 2013)

What tooooo buy for your 3ds[I ALREADY MADE 3 THREADS BUT THIS ONE WILL BE SOMETHING GREAT][TERMINAL CANCER][I AM 13][PART 2 WILL BE BETTER][CRUISE CONTROL][I'M USING CAPS, DID YOU NOTICE YET?]

...how did we miss this?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 11, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> What tooooo buy for your 3ds[I ALREADY MADE 3 THREADS BUT THIS ONE WILL BE SOMETHING GREAT][TERMINAL CANCER][I AM 13][PART 2 WILL BE BETTER][CRUISE CONTROL][I'M USING CAPS, DID YOU NOTICE YET?]
> 
> ...how did we miss this?


 
I almost vomited at the amount of emoticons being used.

Deserves a spot just for that.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 11, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I almost vomited at the amount of emoticons being used.
> 
> Deserves a spot just for that.


You are welcome.

I didn't even laugh, I think I just got a bit confused as I was reading it...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 11, 2013)

Not exactly golden yet but...

http://gbatemp.net/threads/which-game-s-did-you-actively-not-buy-aka-boycott.344330/

AKA GBAtemp does not know what the fuck "boycott" means.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 11, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Not exactly golden yet but...
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/threads/which-game-s-did-you-actively-not-buy-aka-boycott.344330/
> 
> AKA GBAtemp does not know what the fuck "boycott" means.


Occupy Wall Street Electronic Arts


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 12, 2013)

PS4, Xbox games to cost $70 says the respected analyst: Michael Pachter [Draggin' it]


----------



## Veho (Mar 12, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> PS4, Xbox games to cost $70 says the respected analyst: Michael Pachter [Draggin' it]


["What's inflation?"][Guild can't spell "opposable"]


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 12, 2013)

Sony U.S. stores cut vita price by $100 [Don't worry - we have other reasons to complain, we always will!][Neverending Story][Memory Cards][Gaming is a luxurious pass time activity]

Not Golden yet but it'll get there - might as well add it preemptively.

*EDIT:* Grammar is not strong with me today.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 12, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Sony U.S. stores cut vita price by $100 [Don't worry - we have other reasons to complain about, we always will!][Neverending Story][Memory Cards][Gaming is a luxurious pass time]
> 
> Not Golden yet but it'll get there - might as well add it preemptively.



I found it rather golden. heartgolden, actually. Added.

I added the $70 games thread and the boycott one since GBAtemp still has no fucking clue what boycott means.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 13, 2013)

Breaking Bad was a Front for Making Meth [Daily Mash][NEWS!]

Well done, OP.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 13, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Breaking Bad was a Front for Making Meth [Daily Mash][NEWS!]
> 
> Well done, OP.


Beat me to it >.<


----------



## Gahars (Mar 13, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Breaking Bad was a Front for Making Meth [Daily Mash][NEWS!]
> 
> Well done, OP.


 
[Walter White-out][Breaking News Badly][You'd Have to be High-senburg][Dumb as rocks minerals][No, bitch!]

Just a few suggestions.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 13, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Breaking Bad was a Front for Making Meth [Daily Mash][NEWS!]
> 
> Well done, OP.


 
This site never ceases to surprise me.


----------



## Veho (Mar 17, 2013)

Just adding a pic to the "dis gon be gud" cache.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 17, 2013)

We should keep an eye on the blogs, as there are less golden blogs in GBAtemp listed in the Golden Thread of GBAtemp.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 18, 2013)

It's still quite young, but I have hopes for this one.

The filthy secret of Pokemon [I don't Goat-see your point][The Billy Goatse Gruff][Remember, kids, safe search off!]


----------



## Veho (Mar 18, 2013)

The poor dear doesn't even get I'm being completely honest when I say I envy him for not getting the joke.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 18, 2013)

Veho said:


> The poor dear doesn't even get I'm being completely honest when I say I envy him for not getting the joke.


 
In his defense I truly believe he is like 12. 15 if I'm generous.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 18, 2013)

Is the EA thread golden yet? I really, _really_ don't want to read through it...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 18, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Is the EA thread golden yet? I really, _really_ don't want to read through it...


 
It'll probably get there in a couple pages although the typical jalaneme post is already great.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 19, 2013)

Okay, now it's golden.

http://gbatemp.net/threads/ea-ceo-resigns.344786/

jalaneme's tear-filled breakdown was a solid read. Her comment was removed but ShadowSoldier quoted it so you can still read it. Or you can be me and read it regardless.


----------



## Veho (Mar 19, 2013)

Today I learned EA Games employs one CEO, several managers, and a small marketing department, and nobody else (they also finance a Masonic lodge consisting of lizardmen but then again who doesn't, these days). EA Games employs no developers, no designers, no artists, no sounds technicians, no support staff, and no beta testers, and nobody would suffer if the company went under. Good to know. Now I feel fully justified in saying, ZOMFG HOW DARE THEY CHARGE MONEY FOR THEIR PRODUCT GREEDY CORPORATE PIGS WAKE UP SHEEPLE YOU'RE BEING EXPLOITED, CAN'T YOU SEE HOW RETARDED AND MANIPULATED YOU ALL ARE, WHY WON'T ANYONE LISTEN TO ME WHEN I'M OBVIOUSLY SO MUCH SUPERIOR TO EVERYONE


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 19, 2013)

Veho said:


> Today I learned EA Games employs one CEO, several managers, and a small marketing department, and nobody else (they also finance a Masonic lodge consisting of lizardmen but then again who doesn't, these days). EA Games employs no developers, no designers, no artists, no sounds technicians, no support staff, and no beta testers, and nobody would suffer if the company went under. Good to know. Now I feel fully justified in saying, ZOMFG HOW DARE THEY CHARGE MONEY FOR THEIR PRODUCT GREEDY CORPORATE PIGS WAKE UP SHEEPLE YOU'RE BEING EXPLOITED, CAN'T YOU SEE HOW RETARDED AND MANIPULATED YOU ALL ARE, WHY WON'T ANYONE LISTEN TO ME WHEN I'M OBVIOUSLY SO MUCH SUPERIOR TO EVERYONE


 
Only ignorant sheep such as yourself wouldn't know EA's true corporate structure.


----------



## Veho (Mar 19, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Only ignorant sheep such as yourself wouldn't know EA's true corporate structure.


GET A LIFE


----------



## Gahars (Mar 19, 2013)

MRW "EA is worse than Hitler!"


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 19, 2013)

Veho said:


> GET A LIFE


 
I HAVE A LIFE. I COMPLAIN ABOUT VIDEO GAMES ON THE INTERNET.

FUCK OFF YOU SPASTIC TWISTED DICKHEAD.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 19, 2013)

Veho said:


> Just adding a pic to the "dis gon be gud" cache.


I hereby name this:

dixonhill.gif


----------



## Veho (Mar 19, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I HAVE A LIFE. I COMPLAIN ABOUT VIDEO GAMES ON THE INTERNET.
> 
> FUCK OFF YOU SPASTIC TWISTED DICKHEAD.


OH NO YOU DIDN'T 

YOU DON'T WANT TO START THIS BECAUSE YOU WILL LOSE MARK MY WORDS


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 20, 2013)

...depressing.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 21, 2013)

Sony blocks online play yet again... [Sony is worse than the mafia][How dare they limit my pirating habbits?][OUTRAGEOUS!][Why can't I log on PSN with my modified PS3?][That's so unfair!][_;O;_]



_*THAT'S SO UNFAIR! ;O;*_​ 
Not _"Golden"_ yet but _Dis Gon B Gud_. We should have a separate section for _"Sony is worse than the mafia"_ threads, by the way.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 21, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Sony blocks online play yet again... [Sony is worse than the mafia][How dare they limit my pirating habbits?][OUTRAGEOUS!][Why can't I log on PSN with my modified PS3?][That's so unfair!][_;O;_]


 
So, if I'm reading this thread right, the OP is outraged that because he's pirating games and that Sony has firmware updates that he can't use online? Doesn't like... every service use this? Xbox Live, Nintendo Network, Steam I'm pretty sure, hell even on the Wii you couldn't use the Wii Shop unless you were on the latest firmware.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 21, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> So, if I'm reading this thread right, the OP is outraged that because he's pirating games and that Sony has firmware updates that he can't use online? Doesn't like... every service use this? Xbox Live, Nintendo Network, Steam I'm pretty sure, hell even on the Wii you couldn't use the Wii Shop unless you were on the latest firmware.


Pretty much. But when Sony does it, it's motivated by greed. Because they're worse than the mafia.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 21, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Pretty much. But when Sony does it, it's motivated by greed. Because they're worse than the mafia.


 
Ey, buddy, that's a bea-utiful online connection ya got there. It'd be such a shame if something were to... happen to it. Capiche?


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 21, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Ey, buddy, that's a bea-utiful online connection ya got there. It'd be such a shame if something were to... happen to it. Capiche?


Are _"they"_ going to sent me a dead fish first or will they go straight to a dead horse's head?


----------



## Gahars (Mar 21, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Are _"they"_ going to sent me a dead fish first or will they go straight to a dead horse's head?


 
You come here, on the day of my daughter's wedding, to ask me such things?


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 21, 2013)

Gahars said:


> You come here, on the day of my daughter's wedding, to ask me such things?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 23, 2013)

I just remembered this thread -

*General Off-Topic chat*
Weird question on walmart policy? [I need to fraud][I want to get money, and fuck someone's job!]
Update on the PS Vita return. [I successfully did a fraud] [iDecided to show off]


----------



## Veho (Mar 28, 2013)

|-| 3 |_ |_ ▄▀ 

Wut.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 28, 2013)

Veho said:


> |-| 3 |_ |_ ▄▀
> 
> Wut.


 
The Missingno of introduction threads.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 29, 2013)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/wii-u-wont-be-getting-unreal-engine-4.345429/

GBAtemp slams down into full-on denial mode. God the amount of ignorance in this thread is hilarious. Ranges from "Unreal Engine won't be industry standard" to "Well Nintendo doesn't _need_ Unreal Engine anyway!" It's so delicious.

http://gbatemp.net/threads/gamestop-loses-270-million-in-2012.345412/

ITT: GBAtemp doesn't understand business economics, whines like self-entitled gamer bitches.


----------



## Veho (Mar 29, 2013)

Oh my. 


I think I have just the .gif: 







Apply liberally to both those threads.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 29, 2013)

Veho said:


> Oh my.
> 
> 
> I think I have just the .gif:
> ...


 
Well I have to save that image. It's only the greatest thing ever.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 29, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/wii-u-wont-be-getting-unreal-engine-4.345429/
> 
> GBAtemp slams down into full-on denial mode. God the amount of ignorance in this thread is hilarious. Ranges from "Unreal Engine won't be industry standard" to "Well Nintendo doesn't _need_ Unreal Engine anyway!" It's so delicious.
> 
> ...


 
Wii U Won't Be Getting Unreal Engine 4 [The little engine that won't][Unreal Expecations][Revisionism, ho!]

Gamestop Loses $270 Million In 2012 [What's a middleman?][Like, Malcolm in the Middleman?][I love that show!]

EDIT: The Unreal Thread in a nutshell...


----------



## Veho (Mar 30, 2013)

Silly people, Nintendo isn't doomed, the _Wii U_ is doomed. Nintendo will be fine.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 31, 2013)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/stop-posting-progress-on-3ds-hacking.345495/
Stop posting progress on 3DS hacking? - I don't have categories to think of, but this is definitely golden.


----------



## emigre (Apr 3, 2013)

EA No Longer supporting Wii U [GBatemp is full of fucking idiots] [EA make no gaems] [Wii U has no gaems] [GBAtemp has no gaems dignity and self respect] [GBAtemp suffer from a collective whingefest.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 3, 2013)

emigre said:


> EA No Longer supporting Wii U [GBatemp is full of fucking idiots] [EA make no gaems] [Wii U has no gaems] [GBAtemp has no gaems dignity and self respect] [GBAtemp suffer from a collective whingefest.


 
Ah, how could I forget? The king of GBAtemp ignorance.

EDIT: The thread not you.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 5, 2013)

Microsoft's Creative Director Comments On "Always Online"[People cry about having to be Online on an Online forum][Foxi4 Stirin' Dat Pot][Worst.Decision.Ever][Sim City][Diablo III]


----------



## Veho (Apr 5, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Microsoft's Creative Director Comments On "Always Online"


AKA the [Sucks to be you, filthy dirt poor peasants][This ought to weed out the riff-raff] thread. 







[/url]


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm finally getting notifications for this thread again. Haven't been getting any for past week or so.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 5, 2013)

Veho said:


> AKA the [Sucks to be you, filthy dirt poor peasants][This ought to weed out the riff-raff] thread.


Poortendo's gonna Poor. *;O;*


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 6, 2013)

Nintendo 3DS Retail Line-Up 2013 [PSVita haz no gaems][50 Classic Games = GOTY 2013][Super BlackBass 3D is a close second]

Dis gon b gud, I'm tellin' ya.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 6, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Nintendo 3DS Retail Line-Up 2013[PSVita haz no gaems][50 Classic Games = GOTY 2013][Super BlackBass 3D is a close second]
> 
> Dis gon b gud, I'm tellin' ya.


 
Selection Bias - The Thread


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 6, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Selection Bias - The Thread


It's like, _"It has Mario Luigi and Pokemon so CLEARLY it's better"_ - well, d'uh, it's a Nintendo console, what else would it have? Out of the listed titles only a handful is worth even a glance and most require specific, acquired tastes.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 7, 2013)

Sorry for the lack of activity here (and around most of GBAtemp), I've been uh... busy.

http://gbatemp.net/threads/fuck-the-ps3.345869/

Deserves a spot too.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 7, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Sorry for the lack of activity here (and around most of GBAtemp), I've been uh... busy.
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/threads/fuck-the-ps3.345869/
> 
> Deserves a spot too.


 
[Why can't Sony make hacking easy?][SONY 2013][I'm an adult!][So bad it makes Hitler blush][PS-sed]


----------



## Veho (Apr 7, 2013)

Well, Sony _is_ worse than the mafia, after all.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 9, 2013)

Starcraft: Ghost Lives On... Kinda [The Scammogram][Scam=I don't like it][Wacky tobacky][No Ghosting]


----------



## DiabloStorm (Apr 9, 2013)

EOTF, are we allowed to continue? I don't have ranking to respond while they keep posting in the locked thread


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 9, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Starcraft: Ghost Lives On... Kinda [The Scammogram][Scam=I don't like it][Wacky tobacky][No Ghosting]


 
I knew this would crop up. A great example of self entitled whiny gamers.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 9, 2013)

DiabloStorm said:


> EOTF, are we allowed to continue? I don't have ranking to respond while they keep posting in the locked thread


 
LOL NOT HERE.


----------



## DiabloStorm (Apr 9, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> LOL NOT HERE.


Okay okay.  You just have to keep getting last word though eh?  Oh also 





Guild McCommunist said:


> self entitled


 Yeah, you know what my _self _is entitled to _what I spent money on_. Create a new EOTF thread so we can argue the semantics of that next.


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 9, 2013)

mad gay


----------



## Veho (Apr 9, 2013)

EA "Worst Company In America"... again


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 9, 2013)

Veho said:


> EA "Worst Company In America"... again


 
While I have no doubt it will be golden it needs time to ferment, like fine wine or my own feces.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 9, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> While I have no doubt it will be golden it needs time to ferment, like fine wine or my own feces.


 
I don't know, Engert is trying his damnedest...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 9, 2013)

Gahars said:


> I don't know, Engert is trying his damnedest...


 
We'll probably get a pile on of jalaneme and DSGamer64 pretty damn soon.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 9, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> We'll probably get a pile on of jalaneme and DSGamer64 pretty damn soon.


 
So, what awful tragedy will EA be worst than this time?

My money's on the Black Death.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Apr 10, 2013)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/non-removable-battery-wtf.333982/ [deal breaker] [sony] [batteries]


----------



## Gahars (Apr 10, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/non-removable-battery-wtf.333982/ [deal breaker] [sony] [batteries]


 
[Assault and Batteries][Do you accept the charges?]


----------



## Jiehfeng (Apr 14, 2013)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/gbatemp-with-swag.346219/ [#tempswag] [zelda funky ass] [know yo crazy ass temps] [#twin retro swag]


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 18, 2013)

In other news...[Gonna F*ck off to SPACE!][Small step for Engert, a huge step for GBATemp][Martians]

There's a fair chance that he'll leave. Forever.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 19, 2013)

Hyperdimension Idol Neptune PP Opening Revealed [Thou Shalt Not Worship False Idols][I-Droll][Haters gonna hate][Pray for our future][Frown72]


----------



## chavosaur (Apr 19, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Hyperdimension Idol Neptune PP Opening Revealed [Thou Shalt Not Worship False Idols][I-Droll][Haters gonna hate][Pray for our future][Frown72]


I love the fact that he says "This will be a great game, as I love the Neptune series."
Seriously? Your love is what will make this series great? Good lord it's the earthbound debacle all over again~


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 23, 2013)

Nintendo intentionally limiting stock for popular 3DS games [Nintendo is worse than the mafia][Refreshing change?][Digital Downloads are a sin against humanity][I can't get a game in my local game store, ergo this must be a conspiracy againts consumers!]


----------



## ComeTurismO (Apr 24, 2013)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/is-there-a-3ds-emulator-out.346842/#post-4621841
3DS Hacking & Homebrew Section
Is there a 3DS Emulator out? [I JUSS CAEM TA THE FORUM TA FIND OUT IF THE 3DS EMULATOR IS OUT! I DON' WANNA SEE THA STICKIES, BTICH!] [Dis gon be gud] [Some mod gonna lock ya up]


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 24, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/is-there-a-3ds-emulator-out.346842/#post-4621841
> 3DS Hacking & Homebrew Section
> Is there a 3DS Emulator out? [I JUSS CAEM TA THE FORUM TA FIND OUT IF THE 3DS EMULATOR IS OUT! I DON' WANNA SEE THA STICKIES, BTICH!] [Dis gon be gud] [Some mod gonna lock ya up]


I disagree.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 24, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> I disagree.


I concur, it's not Golden if there's no butthurt involved. Alternatively the thread has to be exceptionally _"special"_ reach Gold status.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Apr 25, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> I concur, it's not Golden if there's no butthurt involved. Alternatively the thread has to be exceptionally _"special"_ reach Gold status.


 
Shall I go get butthurt there then?


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 25, 2013)

Jiehfeng said:


> Shall I go get butthurt there then?


In that case _you'd_ be the butt of the joke.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Apr 25, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> In that case _you'd_ be the butt of the joke.


 
Yesss.


----------



## Flame (Apr 29, 2013)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/club-nintendo-codes-trade-in-the-uk.347050/

look at this cunt trying to get games for free, on GBAtemp, the scum.


----------



## Gahars (May 4, 2013)

'Scribblenauts' creator Warner Brothers sued for Nyan Cat, Keyboard Cat easter eggs [Copy-Wrong][Le MayMays][Law don't real][THEY SHOULD BE GRATEFUL][GBAtemp gets the gold in Mental Gymnastics]


----------



## Veho (May 4, 2013)

Gahars said:


> 'Scribblenauts' creator Warner Brothers sued for Nyan Cat, Keyboard Cat easter eggs [Copy-Wrong][Le MayMays][Law don't real][THEY SHOULD BE GRATEFUL][GBAtemp gets the gold in Mental Gymnastics]


[Doublethink 101]


----------



## Veho (May 6, 2013)

Marcan Clarifies 

Come on, guys, how has noone posted this yet? It's pure gold.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (May 6, 2013)

jalaneme needs to be banned.  Fo'  realz.


----------



## Gahars (May 6, 2013)

Veho said:


> Marcan Clarifies
> 
> Come on, guys, how has noone posted this yet? It's pure gold.


 
[This is why we can't have nice things][BAWWW][buttset][Whamdroid][GBAtemp makes a dump of its own][And by dump I mean shit][I'm saying we collectively shit ourselves][Because we're dumb][First World Catastrophes]


----------



## Foxi4 (May 7, 2013)

I'm glad that _buttset_ stuck as a term.


----------



## Veho (May 7, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> I'm glad that _buttset_ stuck as a term.


What are you guys talking about? I can't find that word anywhere but in this thread


----------



## Foxi4 (May 7, 2013)

Veho said:


> What are you guys talking about? I can't find that word anywhere but in this thread


_Buttset_ is the combination of _*Butt*mad_ and _Up_*set*.


----------



## Veho (May 7, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> _Buttset_ is the combination of _*Butt*mad_ and _Up_*set*.


I see. 

But who coined it? Where was it first used? The only reference to it I can find on the forum is this thread. How did it "catch on" if this is its first utterance? 

Hee hee, "butterance".


----------



## Foxi4 (May 7, 2013)

Veho said:


> I see.
> 
> But who coined it? Where was it first used? The only reference to it I can find on the forum is this thread. How did it "catch on" if this is its first utterance?
> 
> Hee hee, "butterance".


I did, inspired by Gahars's post.


----------



## Veho (May 7, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> I did, inspired by Gahars's post.


That's weird, the search function doesn't find it   
I've set it to search the entire forum and this thread is the only place that comes up.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 7, 2013)

Veho said:


> That's weird, the search function doesn't find it
> I've set it to search the entire forum and this thread is the only place that comes up.


Buttmad Secret Society.


----------



## Gahars (May 8, 2013)

adding a new sub forum [How about no?][De-wi-fiance][Stool as Ice][Aw, here it goes!]


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 8, 2013)

Gahars said:


> adding a new sub forum [How about no?][De-wi-fiance][Stool as Ice][Aw, here it goes!]


DAMN IT! WAS ABOUT TO POST IT!


----------



## Black-Ice (May 9, 2013)

Gahars said:


> adding a new sub forum [How about no?][De-wi-fiance][Stool as Ice][Aw, here it goes!]


Welp this was inevitable.
I accept.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (May 9, 2013)

Gahars said:


> adding a new sub forum [How about no?][De-wi-fiance][Stool as Ice][Aw, here it goes!]


 
[Anime Maturity][Blatant-Ignorance]


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 14, 2013)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/analyse-a-popular-game-you-do-not-like.347155/ GOLDEN, but needs categories.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (May 14, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/analyse-a-popular-game-you-do-not-like.347155/ GOLDEN, but needs categories.


 
Most of it was deleted.


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 14, 2013)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Most of it was deleted.


Oh. I had this post saved from a while ago, but I never realized until now.


----------



## Black-Ice (May 14, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> Oh. I had this post saved from a while ago, but I never realized until now.


Arent you a lovely gossip girl.

2 ice threads on one page? 
I'm just shining gold right now


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 14, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> Arent you a lovely gossip girl.
> 
> 2 ice threads on one page?
> I'm just shining gold right now


But I wasn't insulting you....  I was insulting that other member, one sec lemme see his name.. Joe88, ah.


----------



## Black-Ice (May 14, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> But I wasn't insulting you....  I was insulting that other member, one sec lemme see his name..


I never took offense forza-turismo. 
I just acknowledged your swiftness in picking up that thread.


----------



## Veho (May 15, 2013)

[RUMOR] Several Wii U dev kits returned to Nintendo [It's my 3rd party and I'll cry if I want to] [No gaems no problems] [I don't need no support, they stay up by themselves] 

EDIT: [Yo momma didn't invent sex but she made it available to a wider audience]


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 16, 2013)

There has to be a watch on the Nintendo claiming ownership for videos featuring their product thread.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 17, 2013)

_inb4SubmissionConcerningTheSpoonyThread_

Called it, if anyone asks.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (May 17, 2013)

My thread was locked?

Thanks Obama.


----------



## emigre (May 17, 2013)

Spoony reviews Final Fantasy XIII- [FF13 is shit] [who this Forky guy dissing my FF13] [FF13 was good, your minds just aren't developed enough to understand it] [Maturity or lack of] [Persecution] [GBAtemp was worse than the Nazis] [Black Ice has a breakdown] [HOO IS MASTER TROLE ")!?]


----------



## BORTZ (May 17, 2013)

Spoony reviews Final Fantasy XIII is going to be a good read when i have some time.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 17, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> Spoony reviews Final Fantasy XIII is going to be a good read when i have some time.


 
Well oddly enough the drama goes at the same progression as Spoony's reviews, with the final climax reached at Spoony's final posting for FFXIII.

A good read if you enjoy solid victim complex stories.


----------



## BORTZ (May 17, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Well oddly enough the drama goes at the same progression as Spoony's reviews, with the final climax reached at Spoony's final posting for FFXIII.
> 
> A good read if you enjoy solid victim complex stories.


Dont worry, i do.


----------



## Gahars (May 17, 2013)

emigre said:


> Spoony reviews Final Fantasy XIII- [FF13 is shit] [who this Forky guy dissing my FF13] [FF13 was good, your minds just aren't developed enough to understand it] [Maturity or lack of] [Persecution] [GBAtemp was worse than the Nazis] [Black Ice has a breakdown] [HOO IS MASTER TROLE ")!?]


 
[fail'cie][Life in the FAST lane][Final Fantasy Thir-tween]


----------



## Foxi4 (May 17, 2013)

Gahars said:


> [fail'cie][Life in the FAST lane][Final Fantasy Thir-tween]


[Is it because I'm Black_(-Ice)_?][Throwing down the gauntlet][99%][GuiltMcCommunist]


----------



## FAST6191 (May 18, 2013)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/omg-wii-u-dooomed-nintendo-not-showcasing-e3-blah-blah-blah.348079/

Maybe not golden material but it is a lesser spotted wild rant conforming to many of the classic definitions of a flame were it to be the response to an article. Something of a rarity nowadays and something the older connoisseur and those studying modern golden material may wish to see given the rarity of such a thing in the modern world.

Just to complete the image I was drinking from a brandy cup as I wrote this, it was filled with fruit squash but hopefully that does not diminish the effect.


----------



## Veho (May 18, 2013)

Sure it's barely legible ranting but I didn't see any flaming there. It boils down to "why aren't more people aware that for the duration of E3, you will be able to play/test out yet unreleased Wii U games at Best Buy stores. This should be a more common marketing tactic" Barring the slightly manic enthusiasm, it's a valid post.  

And I find this reply incredibly pointless and way more inflammatory than the OP.


----------



## Veho (May 20, 2013)

Ubisoft to EA: Y U so mad? 

It's a-brewin'.


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 23, 2013)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/i-have-a-feeling-this-thread-will-be-popular.348324/


----------



## Veho (May 26, 2013)

Another addition to the gallery of "this gon' be gud" reaction jeffs.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 4, 2013)

so I quit
[lolbai] [seek attention no good fo mah ass, gotta go]


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jun 6, 2013)

im helping spreading awareness

[ ] http://gbatemp.net/threads/test.31330/


----------



## Veho (Jun 6, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> im helping spreading awareness
> 
> [ ] http://gbatemp.net/threads/test.31330/


+1

hrth


----------



## DiabloStorm (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm calling this one prematurely
Help me you stupid, bad replying kids.


LinkBlaBla said:


> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> > So what programming languages are you familiar with?
> ...


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 18, 2013)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/animal-crossing-new-leaf-hype-thread.347811/page-109#post-4681313 [animal crossing is serious business] [animal crossing god] [spoiled rich kid]


----------



## Gahars (Jun 19, 2013)

soulx said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/animal-crossing-new-leaf-hype-thread.347811/page-109#post-4681313 [animal crossing is serious business] [animal crossing god] [spoiled rich kid]


 

[Animal Crossing a line][Animal Crossed][Better make like a tree and leaf]


----------



## GameWinner (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm glad this thread exists. It feels like I can go back in time and laugh at the things people say.


----------



## Gahars (Jun 27, 2013)

Supreme Court Strikes Down Key DOMA Provisions [DOMA arigato, Mr. Roboto][No homo(s)][Flame war]["Separate but equal" - Let's give it another go][A gay old time][Keep reaching for that rainbow!]

>People getting fanny flustered over two people of the same sex getting married
>2013


----------



## Veho (Jun 27, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Supreme Court Strikes Down Key DOMA Provisions


And nobody used the "it will become more powerful than we can possibly imagine" response?


----------



## GameWinner (Jun 30, 2013)

Does anyone have that thread with the debate on MH3U being a port or not?


----------



## emigre (Jul 1, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> Does anyone have that thread with the debate on MH3U being a port or not?


 

I remember that thread. I was saying it was a port. Y'know cuz it is.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 1, 2013)

emigre said:


> I remember that thread. I was saying it was a port. Y'know cuz it is.


 
LOL NO REMAKE U KNOW NOTHING!


----------



## emigre (Jul 1, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> LOL NO REMAKE U KNOW NOTHING!


 

Shouldn't you be in a middle of spit roast between Shu Yoshida and Mark Cerny?


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 1, 2013)

emigre said:


> Shouldn't you be in a middle of spit roast between Shu Yoshida and Mark Cerny?


 
I can only dream...  No homo, but still...


----------



## DiabloStorm (Jul 2, 2013)

Hm. I can't see why I'd be the only one to notice this but the topic of this thread is akin to when people call an ATM an ATM Machine. Redundant.

Just thought I'd leave a DiabloStorm observation post post. -.-


----------



## GameWinner (Jul 2, 2013)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/monster-hunter-3-ultimate-for-wiiu-3ds-eu-us.334254/page-3

Found it! Now I can relive the butthurtness.


----------



## emigre (Jul 2, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/monster-hunter-3-ultimate-for-wiiu-3ds-eu-us.334254/page-3
> 
> Found it! Now I can relive the butthurtness.


 

I am totally in the right there.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 2, 2013)

DiabloStorm said:


> Hm. I can't see why I'd be the only one to notice this but the topic of this thread is akin to when people call an ATM an ATM Machine. Redundant.
> 
> Just thought I'd leave a DiabloStorm observation post post. -.-



ATM Machine is an example of RAS syndrome, this is not if you do not want it to be.


----------



## DiabloStorm (Jul 2, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> ATM Machine is an example of RAS syndrome, this is not if you do not want it to be.


http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/akin


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 2, 2013)

DiabloStorm said:


> http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/akin



Kind of possibly related.... would that not make your post kind of possibly irrelevant?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 2, 2013)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/ggyos-golden-posts-thread.349833/


----------



## Veho (Jul 2, 2013)

I have found another reaction gif, for those "I ain't touching that topic with a ten foot pole, nope" threads.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 2, 2013)

soulx said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/ggyos-golden-posts-thread.349833/


 

We're going recursive. It's Golden threads all the way down.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 2, 2013)

Gahars said:


> We're going recursive. It's Golden threads all the way down.


 
Gold within gold?

*Au* Yeah...


----------



## DiabloStorm (Jul 3, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Kind of possibly related.... would that not make your post kind of possibly irrelevant?


Nah. My "RAS" example and the thread title are both equally and similarly redundant in their format.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 3, 2013)

DiabloStorm said:


> Nah. My "RAS" example and the thread title are both equally and similarly redundant in their format.



I do not see it

This is the thread of GBAtemp's golden threads or "GBAtemp's Golden Threads" Thread. I would agree that "GBAtemp's Golden Threads" would be equally functional and that would render the final word redundant in a literal sense, not a candidate for RAS syndrome though.


----------



## DiabloStorm (Jul 3, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> I do not see it
> 
> This is the thread of GBAtemp's golden threads or "GBAtemp's Golden Threads" Thread. I would agree that "GBAtemp's Golden Threads" would be equally functional and that would render the final word redundant in a literal sense, not a candidate for RAS syndrome though.








Which is why they're similar cases, not identical. The repeated word at the end is redundant.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 3, 2013)

DiabloStorm said:


> Which is why they're similar cases, not identical. The repeated word at the end is redundant.



Redundant but entirely grammatically acceptable/sound or even useful unlike most instances of RAS syndrome. I am not sure that rates as similar beyond an entirely superficial level.


----------



## DiabloStorm (Jul 3, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Redundant but entirely grammatically acceptable/sound or even useful




Redundant or useful, pick one.


----------



## Veho (Jul 3, 2013)

Not at all. It's a thread about other threads, therefore a threads thread. Like a game thread or a movie thread, this one is a threads thread. A thread about another thread would be a "thread thread", and it still wouldn't be a redundancy, other than the fact we're on a forum and the things here are by and large "threads" by default. "A thread about other threads", a "golden threads thread" is not redundant because the syntagm denotes the subject "thread" and the descriptive attribute modifier "golden threads". The syntagm is unambiguous and not redundant.


----------



## DiabloStorm (Jul 3, 2013)

Veho said:


> Not at all. It's a thread about other threads, therefore a threads thread. Like a game thread or a movie thread, this one is a threads thread. A thread about another thread would be a "thread thread", and it still wouldn't be a redundancy, other than the fact we're on a forum and the things here are by and large "threads" by default. "A thread about other threads", a "golden threads thread" is not redundant because the syntagm denotes the subject "thread" and the descriptive attribute modifier "golden threads". The syntagm is unambiguous and not redundant.


The fact that it's a thread is a given. The meaning isn't lost if the additional word echoing at the end is chopped off. It is _the_ definition of redundant.

It's kinda like the time I asked Another World why she manually signs every one of her posts. Completely valid question considering there's literally a place on every post designated for that exact thing, _signatures_. That and the fact that even with your eyes half closed it's not hard to figure out who posted what. No answer by the way. 



Spoiler



Also, at this point... obligatory inb4 DiabloStorm is taking a fat shit in one of Guild's threads again.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 3, 2013)

Meaning, maybe and maybe not but flavour is lost and that means not redundant.


----------



## Veho (Jul 3, 2013)

DiabloStorm said:


> The fact that it's a thread is a given. The meaning isn't lost if the additional word echoing at the end is chopped off. It is _the_ definition of redundant.


Ah, so you're objecting the "thread" in the title in the first place, not the fact the word is repeated. In that case, why single this one out, in particular? You should lodge complaints in all the similarly redundantly titled threads (and there are a lot of those). Either that or make a new one; I suggest "redundant thread titles thread" as a title   .


----------



## DiabloStorm (Jul 3, 2013)

Veho said:


> Ah, so you're objecting the "thread" in the title in the first place, not the fact the word is repeated. In that case, why single this one out, in particular? You should lodge complaints in all the similarly redundantly titled threads (and there are a lot of those). Either that or make a new one; I suggest "redundant thread titles thread" as a title  .


 lol Okay.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 3, 2013)

If making a collection of _"Golden"_ threads within a thread is redundant, so is making a movie about the greatest movies of all time or writing a book about the most canonical books of all time. If this is stupid, grab a phone and call Norton and tell them that their anthologies of literature are redundant. Treat the _"Golden Threads"_ list as an anthology or an archive - it has a very specific purpose and is hardly redundant - it's simply handy to record the highs and lows of this community and putting them in a neat index, this in itself is a function.


----------



## Veho (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 4, 2013)

_*Snip! Wrong thread!*_


----------



## DiabloStorm (Jul 4, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> If making a collection of _"Golden"_ threads within a thread is redundant, so is making a movie about the greatest movies of all time or writing a book about the most canonical books of all time. If this is stupid, grab a phone and call Norton and tell them that their anthologies of literature are redundant. Treat the _"Golden Threads"_ list as an anthology or an archive - it has a very specific purpose and is hardly redundant - it's simply handy to record the highs and lows of this community and putting them in a neat index, this in itself is a function.


Ahhh, I see. The point, of which you completely missed.


----------



## DiabloStorm (Jul 4, 2013)

Veho said:


> -incinerated-


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 4, 2013)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/tutorial-introduction-to-the-tf2-economy-and-steam-trading.350299 [cry baby] [back out] [IRC]


----------



## Veho (Jul 4, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/tutorial-introduction-to-the-tf2-economy-and-steam-trading.350299 [cry baby] [back out] [IRC]


[If you guys don't let me win I'm taking my ball and I'm going home] 

EDIT: It seems he brought the ball back. The thread continues.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 4, 2013)

It seems that we need to start screencapping the IRC channel. We are missing out on some golden moments.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 4, 2013)

Gahars said:


> It seems that we need to start screencapping the IRC channel. We are missing out on some golden moments.


 
big moments *cough* Zou Hua *cough*


----------



## Zorua (Jul 5, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> big moments *cough* Zou Hua *cough*


 

And why exactly did you feel the need to tag me?


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 5, 2013)

Zou Hua said:


> And why exactly did you feel the need to tag me?


 
cuz your golden when mad


----------



## Zorua (Jul 5, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> cuz your golden when mad


 
My what golden...?


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 5, 2013)

Zou Hua said:


> My what golden...?


 
crying that you did not win


----------



## Zorua (Jul 5, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> crying that you did not win


 
I really like how immature you are, bringing that up here a day after it's all over. Your grammar also doesn't help.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 5, 2013)

Zou Hua said:


> I really like how immature you are, bringing that up here a day after it's all over. Your grammar also doesn't help.


 
im in the EoF where grammar does not exist


----------



## Zorua (Jul 5, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> im in the EoF where grammar does not exist


 
That's not how it works, you're supposed to be funny in the EoF, not act like a retard. But then again, your grammar is a constant source of amusement for possibly quite a few people so that's OK.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 5, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> cuz your golden when mad


 
Like you in the Gourmet Hunter C thread?
Where your jealousy exploded?


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 5, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> Like you in the Gourmet Hunter C thread?
> Where your jealousy exploded?


 
i was not mad i was annoyed


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 5, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> i was not mad i was annoyed


 
Mad >< Annoyed


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 5, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> Mad >< Annoyed


 
mad  = greatly provoked or irritated; angry.
Annoyed = To cause slight irritation to (another) by troublesome, often repeated acts.

not the same


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 5, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> mad = greatly provoked or irritated; angry.
> Annoyed = To cause slight irritation to (another) by troublesome, often repeated acts.
> 
> not the same


 
Cool story bro.


----------



## Gourmet-Hunter-C (Jul 5, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> mad = greatly provoked or irritated; angry.
> Annoyed = To cause slight irritation to (another) by troublesome, often repeated acts.
> 
> not the same


 

You were still Mad


----------



## Gahars (Jul 6, 2013)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/nintendo-rights.350753/

Sometimes the short ones are the best ones.


----------



## emigre (Jul 6, 2013)

Pachter is at it again [the randomizer has a breakdown] [But he's right] [Pachter is a Sony/Microsoft fanboy not an analyst] [Nintendo fans display great dignity and self respect]


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 6, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> mad = greatly provoked or *irritated*; angry.
> Annoyed = To cause slight *irritation* to (another) by troublesome, often repeated acts.
> 
> not the same


 
But you're still mad when you're annoyed!
Example: Kids screaming in your living room, and you're annoyed, and mad at the same time.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 7, 2013)

emigre said:


> Pachter is at it again [the randomizer has a breakdown] [But he's right] [Pachter is a Sony/Microsoft fanboy not an analyst] [Nintendo fans display great dignity and self respect]


Emigre and randomizer in a thread together is a match made in heaven.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 7, 2013)

emigre said:


> Pachter is at it again [the randomizer has a breakdown] [But he's right] [Pachter is a Sony/Microsoft fanboy not an analyst] [Nintendo fans display great dignity and self respect]


 

[Pach your bags][Speghetti, speghetti everywhere, but not a piece to slurp][fite me irl 1v1][White Knighting a company is seriously a thing][There's no pun with that because I couldn't make it any more of a joke if I tried]


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 7, 2013)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/patcher-is-at-it-again.350787/ [Dis gon b gud][Assuming makes an Ass out of U and Me][lolDidn'tListen][Putting words in people's mouths][HOW DARE HE][Patcher's gonna Patch]

Has potential.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 7, 2013)

Woah, that Patcher thread is seriously getting tags. 
[Wii U has no gaems]


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 7, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Emigre and randomizer in a thread together is a match made in heaven.


 
You're just bitter because you don't have another member to be a couple or match made in heaven with #PachterIsBiased #ArgumentumAdHominem #PeopleLikeSinglingOthersOut #OctothorpesAreOverrated #HashTagsAreUseless


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 7, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> You're just bitter because you don't have another member to be a couple or match made in heaven with #PachterIsBiased #ArgumentumAdHominem #PeopleLikeSinglingOthersOut #OctothorpesAreOverrated #HashTagsAreUseless


How am I bitter? I never said it was a bad thing...


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 7, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> How am I bitter? I never said it was a bad thing...


 

Nah, I was just messing with you. Do you have a match made in heaven on the Temp?


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 7, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Nah, I was just messing with you. Do you have a match made in heaven on the Temp?


Not that I know of.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 8, 2013)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/my-medical-condition-finally-got-the-best-of-me.350870/ [heart broken] [too sad too read]


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 8, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/my-medical-condition-finally-got-the-best-of-me.350870/ [heart broken] [too sad too read]


 

I don't know if that's really a worthy of being a golden thread...is it? I'm uh, not sure if I can go on that thread anymore  I don't want to be on the verge of crying again.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 8, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> I don't know if that's really a worthy of being a golden thread...is it? I...don't know if I can go on that thread anymore  I really don't want to be on the verge of crying again.


 
well this is an archive of threads

also i know its hard to view with out crying thats why i put "[too sad to read]"


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 8, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/my-medical-condition-finally-got-the-best-of-me.350870/ [heart broken] [too sad too read]


IIRC, golden threads is for threads that are "golden" in their humor and the stupidity of involved posts, not genuinely well crafted or moving threads like this one. I could be wrong, though.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 8, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> well this is an archive of threads
> 
> also i know its hard to view with out crying thats why i put "[too sad to read]"


 

Ah, my mistake. Still...it's very sobering.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 8, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> IIRC, golden threads is for threads that are "golden" in their humor and the stupidity of involved posts, not genuinely well crafted or moving threads like this one. I could be wrong, though.


 


nukeboy95 said:


> well this is an archive of threads
> 
> also i know its hard to view with out crying thats why i put "[too sad to read]"


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 8, 2013)

It's an archive for a particular kind of thread though, a kind that I'm pretty sure the thread you suggested isn't. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 8, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/my-medical-condition-finally-got-the-best-of-me.350870/ [heart broken] [too sad too read]


 

You want to put that thread in a collection of dumb threads compiled for people to laugh at?

Either you're not thinking this through or you're just cold-hearted.


----------



## DiabloStorm (Jul 8, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> IIRC, golden threads is for threads that are "golden" in their humor and the stupidity of involved posts, not genuinely well crafted or moving threads like this one. I could be wrong, though.


Yeah, can't you see this thread has fucking standards? What's wrong with you. If it isn't putting someone down to bolster our own self esteems we don't suffer that type of shit around these parts.


Spoiler: obligatory


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 8, 2013)

Gahars said:


> You want to put that thread in a collection of dumb threads compiled for people to laugh at?
> 
> Either you're not thinking this through or you're just cold-hearted.


In his/her defense, the OP really doesn't give any indication of this being specifically for stupid, humorous threads. Heck, it says "the best and worst of GBAtemp," with no real indication of sarcasm. Only by reading the list of threads itself can you really tell.

Either way, I'm pretty sure he/she meant no harm.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 8, 2013)

nukeboy, all of these threads are for our humor. To look back and laugh over all the breakdowns, or arguments. Xuphor's thread was completely heart breaking, and its not funny, its sad. It's not a golden thread. -.-


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 8, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> nukeboy, all of these threads are for our humor. To look back and laugh over all the breakdowns, or arguments. Xuphor's thread was completely heart breaking, and its not funny, its sad. It's not a golden thread. -.-


 

Like hell it's a golden thread, it doesn't belong here like you said. Only the funnily embarrassing or downright silly stuff belongs here  I normally don't show my emotions, much less on the internet, but that thread drove me to tears.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 8, 2013)

I knew someone stupid would post that here,
The top of my list was Nukeboy.
Should have bet.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 9, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> I knew someone stupid would post that here,
> The top of my list was Nukeboy.
> Should have bet.


 
Completely agreed. If you look at the corrupt a wish thread, that was even worse. I mean, ... Well, I guess you can see what I said about his cold-hearted soul.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 9, 2013)

Sheesh guys, he made a mistake. Cut him some slack. :\


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 9, 2013)

It happens to the best of us


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 10, 2013)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/ubisoft-zombiu-not-even-close-to-profitable-no-plans-for-a-sequel.350914/
[Ubisoft shoulda tried harder] [Life in the FAST lane] [lrn to English bettr] 
The last two mostly pertain to the last page of posts o3o


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 10, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/ubisoft-zombiu-not-even-close-to-profitable-no-plans-for-a-sequel.350914/
> [Ubisoft shoulda tried harder] [Life in the FAST lane] [lrn to English bettr]
> The last two mostly pertain to the last page of posts o3o


 

Oh, ggyo


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jul 10, 2013)

Nomura on Marvel and LucasArt for KH3: "Of course it would be great" [Gahars b trolin'][Manly Games][KH for Kids][Days was a good game][52 minutes][Use r brain][Stupid plotz]


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 10, 2013)

Preemptively nominating this one.

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?threads/350990/

[Gahars be trollin'][Gahars being Gahars][fanboys can't detect sarcasm]


----------



## Ryukouki (Jul 12, 2013)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/gamers-petition-microsoft-bring-back-xbox-one-drm.351082/

Well, this is cute. totalnoob617 being funny, like always. -_-


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 12, 2013)

Ryukouki said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/gamers-petition-microsoft-bring-back-xbox-one-drm.351082/
> 
> Well, this is cute. totalnoob617 being funny, like always. -_-


 

He's clearly upset that Microsoft's "reputation" is getting hurt, or so it seems.  When people take the internet too seriously, it gets, uh, problematic.


----------



## Ryukouki (Jul 12, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> He's clearly upset that Microsoft's "reputation" is getting hurt, or so it seems. When people take the internet too seriously, it gets, uh, problematic.


 

I stopped caring for the internet since I took a six month break from it. ;D Like, literally, no internet for six months haha!


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 12, 2013)

Ryukouki said:


> I stopped caring for the internet since I took a six month break from it. ;D Like, literally, no internet for six months haha!


 

I could never do that again, but I did a few years back


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 12, 2013)

jalaneme said:


> I don't like the fact that they are using a flashcart to make a profit, a free solution should be available to make the console region free and used for homebrew, that is what everyone else wants, but it's always about greed and how much money they can make.
> 
> flashcarts in this day and age are completely useless because all current handhelds and consoles have firmware updates & always online, it's always going to be a obstacle.
> 
> I feel sorry for most people here because when the flashcart is abandoned and they can no longer support it (because nintendo locks it out permanently) everyone is going to be left with a useless paperweight, I've seen it happen before and it can happen again, it will be the case of the 3.55 ps3 fiasco where 3ds handhelds under 4.5 will be worth a lot of money and you have edge to blame for that, anyways I've said my part, good luck to edge users and for your sake they keep supporting your investment.



The tags thing is only marginally better than hashtags but I will give it a go
[never trust a hippy][it's all like hacks man][the man is after my hacks][hacks just want to be free]

By itself it could probably be ignored. But given history (is worse than mafia, how dare Nintendo block my cheating device) it probably wants to be here.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 12, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> The tags thing is only marginally better than hashtags but I will give it a go
> [never trust a hippy][it's all like hacks man][the man is after my hacks][hacks just want to be free]
> 
> By itself it could probably be ignored. But given history (is worse than mafia, how dare Nintendo block my cheating device) it probably wants to be here.


 
I think you meant this thread FAST. http://gbatemp.net/threads/the-official-shit-gbatemp-says-submission-thread.343163/


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 12, 2013)

Yeah I realised that about 5 minutes after I posted it.

For what it is worth though the rest of the thread could probably be summarised as 

[I R hacker me]


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 12, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Yeah I realised that about 5 minutes after I posted it.
> 
> For what it is worth though the rest of the thread could probably be summarised as
> 
> [I R hacker me]


 

I guess you could say...

*puts on sunglasses*

that you weren't fast enough


----------



## GameWinner (Jul 14, 2013)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/warning-about-posting-possible-exploits.351160/page-1


----------



## Gahars (Jul 28, 2013)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/activision-were-doing-everything-we-can-to-support-the-wii-u.351861/ [Nintenyearolds][GBAtemper Tantrum][Stop supporting my system, shitlords!][I liked the Wii U better when it didn't have gaems][Entitlement Culture][Equal support isn't support][Beggars *can* be choosers]


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 28, 2013)

Gahars said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/activision-were-doing-everything-we-can-to-support-the-wii-u.351861/ [Nintenyearolds][GBAtemper Tantrum][Stop supporting my system, shitlords!][I liked the Wii U better when it didn't have gaems][Entitlement Culture]


You forgot [Equal support isn't support]


----------



## Gahars (Jul 28, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> You forgot [Equal support isn't support]


 

Also [Beggars *can* be choosers]


----------



## DiabloStorm (Jul 28, 2013)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/alerts-for-deleted-posts.351847/
[Please, everyone just like me] [What more can I do to gain your approval?] [Can't sleep, concerned about my likes] [Assessing my like to post ratio is serious business, I've got quotas to meet] [I require hand-holding for when my puns are obnoxious because I can't tell on my own]

I can now fully understand how he's perplexed as to why his puns stink and are deleted. Turns out he has no sense of smell:







So, thank you Guild for enlightening me, turns out you aren't complete shit as a reporter after all. (mind the pun)


----------



## Veho (Jul 28, 2013)

Long time no reaction gif.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 29, 2013)

DiabloStorm said:


> *snip*


----------



## DiabloStorm (Jul 29, 2013)

Gahars said:


> *snip*


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 11, 2013)

#ShitGBATempSays is gone so I'll just put it here:

http://gbatemp.net/threads/think-before-you-buy.352702/page-2#post-4738424[N64 had many great games, stop messing with my nostalgia!][The Feels]


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 11, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> #ShitGBATempSays is gone so I'll just put it here:
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/threads/think-before-you-buy.352702/page-2#post-4738424[N64 had many great games, stop messing with my nostalgia!][The Feels]


 
11 GAMES ARE ALL A CONSOLE NEEDS TO BE THE BEST YOU'RE JUST FOXI4SONY AND YOU'RE A TROLL AND A STUPID SONY FAN GTFO


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 11, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> 11 GAMES ARE ALL A CONSOLE NEEDS TO BE THE BEST YOU'RE JUST FOXI4SONY AND YOU'RE A TROLL AND A STUPID SONY FAN GTFO


 
I never read the whole thread, but I never saw any of that in Ethervions post o.O


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 11, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> I never read the whole thread, but I never saw any of that in Ethervions post o.O


 
>EoF.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 11, 2013)

inb4PeopleProceedToDefendTheFail64

This might actually turn into a Golden thread eventually. _;O;_


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 11, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> >EoF.


 
Not ok to lie tommy 



Foxi4 said:


> inb4PeopleProceedToDefendTheFail64
> 
> This might actually turn into a Golden thread eventually. _;O;_


 

Foxeh best trole 2013


----------



## emigre (Aug 11, 2013)

I love how people use Foxi4Sony now.

It caught on better than Guild McVitaist and Literate Valwin.


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 11, 2013)

emigre said:


> I love how people use Foxi4Sony now.
> 
> It caught on better than Guild McVitaist and Literate Valwin.


 
It's catchy and rolls off the tongue better.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 11, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> It's catchy and rolls off the tongue better.


 

It's catchy, but then so is the herpes simplex virus


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 11, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> It's catchy, but then so is the herpes simplex virus


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 11, 2013)

emigre said:


> It caught on better than Guild McVitaist


I thought you were the one who started that trend?


----------



## emigre (Aug 11, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> I thought you were the one who started that trend?


 

I was indeed.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 11, 2013)

emigre said:


> I was indeed.


What title would you give me?


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 11, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> What title would you give me?


 
Foxi4 gave me: Black-Ice4SquareEnix
But its too long ;o;

I request another


----------



## emigre (Aug 11, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> What title would you give me?


 

These things just come to me. So cannae really say.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 11, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> Foxi4 gave me: Black-Ice4SquareEnix
> But its too long ;o;
> 
> I request another


 
How about CryingWoman4SquareEnix? ;O;


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 11, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> How about CryingWoman4SquareEnix? ;O;


 
But p1ng is the crying woman.
There can only be 1 p1ng


----------



## _kbnft (Aug 11, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> But p1ng is the crying woman.
> There can only be 1 p1ng


Why not BI-SE?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 11, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> #ShitGBATempSays is gone so I'll just put it here:
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/threads/think-before-you-buy.352702/page-2#post-4738424[N64 had many great games, stop messing with my nostalgia!][The Feels]


But he's right.


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 11, 2013)

_kbnft said:


> Why not BI-SE?


 
Its perfect.
I love you


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 11, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> Its perfect.
> I love you


 
That makes me think of Bisexual. 

OK BI-SE.


----------



## _kbnft (Aug 11, 2013)

You are so BISE BI-ES (bias).


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 11, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Liking something doesn't make it *factually* good, especially liking it as a child.


 
For what it's worth, good is a subjective term. It can't be factual. "Universally considered good" would be a more apt way of putting it, I would think.

Also, I don't think that continuing what caused one thread to be locked by a mod in another is a good idea.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 12, 2013)

DS1 said:


> I just bought a PS3 and am still waiting for the gaems


[PS3 has no gaems?][Delusional][Y U NO MARIO ON PLAYSTATION?]


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 13, 2013)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/how-sony-can-save-the-ps-vita.352340/page-3#post-4741178[Someone really hates PSABR][They're stealing muh Merio ;O;][$ony are copycats][THIS ISN'T ABOUT BRAWLERS!][All Mascots R Belong 2 Nintendoh][The Nintenyearold is strong in this one]


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 13, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/how-sony-can-save-the-ps-vita.352340/page-3#post-4741178[Someone really hates PSABR][They're stealing muh Merio ;O;][$ony are copycats][THIS ISN'T ABOUT BRAWLERS!][All Mascots R Belong 2 Nintendoh][The Nintenyearold is strong in this one]


 
Call him a Nintenyear old, it's hilarious.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 13, 2013)

codezer0 said:


> _(...) there are some surprisingly deep mechanics in Smash bros._





> _(...) the move is a blatant and poorer ripoff of what the Wii remote already did._


This thread is getting better and better.

_#Competitive Smash Bros._
_#$ony's a Copycat_


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 13, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> This thread is getting better and better.
> 
> _#Competitive Smash Bros._
> _#$ony's a Copycat_


 
#Foxi4Sony


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 13, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> #Foxi4Sony


 
#Foxi4EveryConsole,ExceptSonyIsInfinitelyBetterThanNinten*doh*


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 13, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> This thread is getting better and better.
> 
> _#Competitive Smash Bros._
> _#$ony's a Copycat_


 

"Deep" mechanics exploits/glitches.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 16, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Call him a Nintenyear old, it's hilarious.


 

Do I smell flamebait? Do I need to break my foot off in someone's ass, Tom? Because I can make that happen if that's something you're into.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 16, 2013)

TwinRetro said:


> Do I smell flamebait? Do I need to break my foot off in someone's ass, Tom? Because I can make that happen if that's something you're into.


 
Nah, I prefer p1ngpongs basement, thanks for asking. 

ALSO SHUT UP YOU STUPID...UHH...NINTENYEAROLD ;O;O;O;O;O;

RABBLE RABBLE RABBLE RABBLE RABBLE RABBLE RABBLE RABBLE RABBLE RABBLE RABBLE RABBLE RABBLE RABBLE RABBLE RABBLE RABBLE RABBLE RABBLE RABBLE RABBLE RABBLE


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 17, 2013)

In today's episode of pseudo-intellectuals on GBAtemp:

http://gbatemp.net/threads/centerpiece-of-hatred.353093/page-3 [Hmm, is rape really bad?] [Is there anything wrong with pedophilia?] [Zetta_x 2.0]


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 17, 2013)

soulx said:


> In today's episode of pseudo-intellectuals on GBAtemp:
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/threads/centerpiece-of-hatred.353093/page-3 [Hmm, is rape really bad?] [Is there anything wrong with pedophilia?] [Zetta_x 2.0]


Dammit I always miss stuff before it's deleted!


----------



## Veho (Aug 19, 2013)

I found another reaction gif for "golden" threads:


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 21, 2013)

When I see a stupid post/thread. I'm just post stuff like this


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 21, 2013)

It's no _Golden Thread_ material, but since the EoF has been stripped of the glorious #ShitGBAtempSays, I need an alternative outlet.


RicardoGros said:


> _Honestly i will not buy shield or vita or any handheld system that has home pc specs. Reason for this is simple, for me an handheld system is to carry with me wenn i travel from home -> work or on a train, or during some boring event (like university classes). (...) If i want a mega high spec system i can buy a PS3 / ps4 or something like that..._


_"Worse H__ardware = Better Console"_, okay, duly noted.


----------



## Veho (Aug 21, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> dully noted.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 21, 2013)

Veho said:


> You mean _"duly"_.


 
Fair enough, duly noted as I dully shake my head.


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 21, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> since the EoF has been stripped of the glorious #ShitGBAtempSays, I need an alternative outlet.


 
#Blogs?


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 21, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> #Blogs?


 
My blog is for other things entirely.


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 21, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> My blog is for other things entirely.


 
Like asking why gbatemp favours 3ds ports to Vita ports? 
;O;


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 21, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> Like asking why gbatemp favours 3ds ports to Vita ports?
> ;O;


 
More like general complaints, aka _"Foxi Rants"_ or the latest happenings in my personal life. If all goes well, there will soon be a new entry about me getting a Sega Saturn _(which has more gaems than the N64 btw, I thought I should stress that)_.


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 21, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Sega Saturn


 
NiGHTS <3


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 21, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> NiGHTS <3


 
BURNING RANGERS! _;O;_


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 21, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> BURNING RANGERS! _;O;_


 
WE ARE BURNING RANGERS GO!

My favourite song in the game
My least favourite track,
And an ok game


----------



## rg (Aug 22, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> It's no _Golden Thread_ material, but since the EoF has been stripped of the glorious #ShitGBAtempSays, I need an alternative outlet.
> 
> _"Worse H__ardware = Better Console"_, okay, duly noted.


 
Hardware is not everything at least for me.
Some of my best gaming experiences where on 16Bit hardware...

I have no use for a ferrari if all i can do is 120klm / hour....


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 22, 2013)

RicardoGros said:


> Hardware is not everything at least for me.
> Some of my best gaming experiences where on 16Bit hardware...
> 
> I have no use for a ferrari if all i can do is 120klm / hour....


 
16bit hardware was top-of-the-line at the time though, hardware has to reflect its era.


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Aug 24, 2013)

I'm on tapatalk. Someone link to densetsu's story about Xuphor, the Xuphor saga, and other things about Xuphor. Beyond golden threads.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 24, 2013)

maxlwin536 said:


> I'm on tapatalk. Someone link to densetsu's story about Xuphor, the Xuphor saga, and other things about Xuphor. Beyond golden threads.


Um, those are all just as easily findable on Tapatalk as they are on the main site. I've used tapatalk almost exclusively since late last year, and never had issues finding threads.


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 25, 2013)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/gamestop-exploitation-update.353573/

I'm still not quite sure what's happening in there


----------



## Gahars (Sep 3, 2013)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/smosh-dubstep-ish-music-at-the-end-of-a-blooper-scene.354042/



Spoiler


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 16, 2013)

Seeing that #ShitGBATempSays no longer exists:






Flame was probably kidding... but still, for archival purposes. _;O;_


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 16, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Seeing that #ShitGBATempSays no longer exists:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was probably a Valwin impersonation.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 16, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> It was probably a Valwin impersonation.


 
If so, it was bad - the grammar is far too legible!


----------



## Flame (Sep 16, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Seeing that #ShitGBATempSays no longer exists:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
a post about me. thank you Foxi4Sony

some music to celebrate this.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm starting to think this deserves a place here.

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?posts/4775854

[Mafia < Sony < Nintendo] [Physical Nintendo allows what digital Nintendon't] [Foxi4Ninty] [how dare they] [logical explanation] [lalala can't hear you] [How could they take something I didn't rightfully obtain?]


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 19, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> I'm starting to think this deserves a place here.
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?posts/4775854
> 
> [Mafia < Sony < Nintendo] [Physical Nintendo allows what digital Nintendon't] [Foxi4Ninty] [how dare they] [logical explanation] [lalala can't hear you] [How could they take something I didn't rightfully obtain?]


 

No no no, it goes Sony < Mafia then Nintendo.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 22, 2013)

Can't forge this one. Guy makes a DSi exploit using Petite Computer for the 3DS
http://gbatemp.net/threads/3ds-homebrew-attempts.355000/


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 23, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Can't forge this one. Guy makes a DSi exploit using Petite Computer for the 3DS
> http://gbatemp.net/threads/3ds-homebrew-attempts.355000/


 
What exploit? You mean _"guy makes an app for Petite Computer"_?


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 26, 2013)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/it-is-just-me-or-they-are-try-to-scare-us-about-sun-expand.355186/[Instant Classic][They're lying][They're just scaring us][Writing our wills][We're all going to die][Memento Mori][Armageddon][Science, how does it work? ][bradzx]


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 26, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/it-is-ju...care-us-about-sun-expand.355186/#post-4783685[Instant Classic][We're all going to die!][They're just scaring us, right?][bradx][Writing our wills]


 

And I thought people never panicked on the internet of all places


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 26, 2013)

C-c-c-c-c-c-combo Breaker!


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 26, 2013)

You panicked so much that you made three of the same post! :o


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 26, 2013)

You can thank my crappy connection for that.


----------



## Veho (Sep 26, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/it-is-ju...care-us-about-sun-expand.355186/#post-4783685


The stupid in that thread, it burns   _ It burrrnss usss _


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 27, 2013)

The butthurt is very strong, so it deserves a place here 
http://gbatemp.net/threads/will-somebody-patch-pokemon-x-y.355189/


----------



## Veho (Oct 3, 2013)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/my-sister-wants-me.355560/


----------



## Gahars (Oct 3, 2013)

Veho said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/my-sister-wants-me.355560/


 

#Wincest


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 4, 2013)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?posts/4789213

I'm really missing "Keeping Up With GBAtemp" right about now.


----------



## Veho (Oct 4, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> I'm really missing "Keeping Up With GBAtemp" right about now.


We have a whole thread dedicated to that guy.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 12, 2013)

I feel there is a certain irony to the following




 

Ryukouki


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 12, 2013)

Dat dark theme


----------



## Boy12 (Oct 20, 2013)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/who-is-the-guy-working-on-the-3ds-emulator.356227/
My conclusion, is that this guy is:
1. A horrible troll
2. Just plain stupid


----------



## Ryukouki (Oct 25, 2013)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/demote-ban-p1ngpong.356624/

[BAWWWWWW][Butthurt]


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 27, 2013)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/i-am-surprised-noone-has-talked-about-that-decapping-project.356652/

The whole thing is just GBATemp Gold. 


> > How *doing fraudulent donation programs* is not illegal? I know it's not something easy to track, but for sure you can't just say it's completely legal. Even in Kickstarter you get refunded if the project fails (if I remember correctly).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because here on GBATemp, you don't prove that someone's guilty - you have to prove innocence... Because we live in reverse-world. 

_"Logic"_.


----------



## Ryukouki (Oct 27, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/i-am-surprised-noone-has-talked-about-that-decapping-project.356652/
> 
> The whole thing is just GBATemp Gold.


 

But the topic is locked... at least for you it is.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 27, 2013)

Ryukouki said:


> But the topic is locked... at least for you it is.


 
I'm just thoroughly entertained how lack of evidence is now considered proof of fraudulent activity. I mean, I don't even give two flips about the fundraiser, but seriously, how immature can you get?

_"Ryukouki, you're a peadophile. Now prove that you aren't or I'll have you locked up."_


----------



## Ryukouki (Oct 27, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> I'm just thoroughly entertained how lack of evidence is now considered proof of fraudulent activity. I mean, I don't even give two flips about the fundraiser, but seriously, how immature can you get?
> 
> _"Ryukouki, you're a peadophile. Now prove that you aren't or I'll have you locked up."_


 

I am too. I'm shocked at the naïveté that I was observing. I don't care about the fundraiser myself, if it happened, great, but if not, whatever. Guy took money, that happens a lot of the times, and it's regrettable, but seriously, it took these guys that long to realize that something was off, LOL. 

I could also have you locked up for "being a smart-ass" until you prove to me otherwise....


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 27, 2013)

Ryukouki said:


> I could also have you locked up for "being a smart-ass" until you prove to me otherwise....


 
I don't have to answer to you, peado. 

_()_


----------



## Ryukouki (Oct 27, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> I don't have to answer to you, peado.


 

HURR DURR I OUTRANK YOU. You will be answering to me. *waves hands* ... ............


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 27, 2013)

Ryukouki said:


> HURR DURR I OUTRANK YOU.


 
I'm sorry, I think there's been a misunderstanding, I do believe that in fact I outrank you in a variety of ways.


----------



## Ryukouki (Oct 27, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> I'm sorry, I think there's been a misunderstanding, I do believe that in fact I outrank you in a variety of ways.


 

OMG I knew it.  I knew it was gonna be that.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 27, 2013)

Ryukouki said:


> OMG I knew it.  I knew it was gonna be that.


 
That's okay, Chinchilla - the Sensitive Killer will do you no harm, that would be madgay.


----------



## Ryukouki (Oct 27, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> That's okay, Chinchilla - the Sensitive Killer will do you no harm, that would be madgay.


 

 That shit sounds dodgy.

... I don't think this drug from Guadalajara is working....


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 27, 2013)

Ryukouki said:


> That shit sounds dodgy.
> 
> ... I don't think this drug from Guadalajara is working....




Wicked pills, brah... Follow me...


----------



## Ryukouki (Oct 27, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Wicked pills, brah... Follow me...





I'd prefer not to wake up in a broom closet or chained in your basement, thank you very much.  I must politely decline.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 27, 2013)

Ryukouki said:


> I'd prefer not to wake up in a broom closet or chained in your basement, thank you very much.  I must politely decline.


 
That's Vulpes Abnocto's job, actually...






*Some time later...*
*



*


----------



## Ryukouki (Oct 27, 2013)

I hear this is what happens when you get inducted into staff.....


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 27, 2013)

Ryukouki said:


> I hear this is what happens when you get inducted into staff.....


 
Is it a rumour... or is it true...? - you tell me.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 27, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> _"Ryukouki, you're a peadophile. Now prove that you aren't or I'll have you locked up."_


 


Ryukouki said:


> I am too.


 
Well, this went to an interesting place.


----------



## Ryukouki (Oct 27, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Well, this went to an interesting place.


 

 Surely you know what I mean.


----------



## Black-Ice (Oct 27, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/i-am-surprised-noone-has-talked-about-that-decapping-project.356652/
> 
> The whole thing is just GBATemp Gold.
> 
> ...


 
Looks like I missed a good one :/


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 13, 2013)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/console-sales-and-hacking.357541/page-2#post-4827473 [Flashcarts][Piracy][Rape][Burglary][  ]


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 14, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/console-sales-and-hacking.357541/page-2#post-4827473 [Flashcarts][Piracy][Rape][Burglary][  ]


 

I'm really missing the Shit GBATemp Says submission thread right about now.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Nov 14, 2013)

Hyro-Sama said:


> I'm really missing the Shit GBATemp Says submission thread right about now.


If I had a dollar for every time I've had that same thought...


----------



## Ryukouki (Nov 18, 2013)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/corrupt-covers-cfg-wiiflow.357760/

This should be thread of the year. [Ignorance][Flat out dickhead][Best introduction ever][I WAS DRUNK][ur still WRONG][%99 of the world is dumb][Use of sexual orientation comments to try to appear intelligent][Lots of troll feeding][][Wants help, bitches at those who make an attempt to do so...][sketchy black magic sounding curses]


----------



## GameWinner (Nov 18, 2013)

Ryukouki said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/corrupt-covers-cfg-wiiflow.357760/
> 
> This should be thread of the year. [Ignorance][Flat out dickhead][I WAS DRUNK][ur still WRONG][%99 of the world is dumb]


This is the greatest thread ever...


----------



## Ryukouki (Nov 18, 2013)

Read it in its entirety. It's so fucking funny.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 18, 2013)

xitalisk said:


> cause ur a homo thats y


 
Comeback of the Decade.


----------



## Black-Ice (Nov 18, 2013)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Comeback of the Decade.


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 21, 2013)

just FYI "Golden Threads" are what Samurai Jack is collecting in the rerelease comic series now.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 27, 2013)

DSGamer64 said:


> _(...) _Case in point, the PS1 sold over 100 million units and had a considereably larger library then the N64, but how many great games were there, *how many ground breaking games were there? Not a whole ton*, there was a vastly high ratio of shovelware compared to quality titles on the PS1 while *the N64 had a smaller but more consistently good quality library*. One must also remember how easily the PS1 was to mod, but at the same time a lot of people had to rebuy their systems *because the mod chips broke them*. _(...)_


What did we learn today, kids?

The PS1 doesn't have a lot of groundbreaking games
The N64 has a library of consistently good quality games
The PS1 sold so well because people were replacing their consoles due to faulty modchips
Feel enlightened.


----------



## Black-Ice (Nov 27, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> What did we learn today, kids?
> 
> The PS1 doesn't have a lot of groundbreaking games
> The N64 has a library of consistently good quality games
> ...


Now I'm one who would back up the N64 from unnecessary hate, but even I think that quote is stupid.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 27, 2013)

Because I'm requesting the whole off topic stuff be removed from that thread, here's my reply so we can all see how stupidly wrong he is.



DSGamer64 said:


> . Case in point, the PS1 sold over 100 million units and had a considereably larger library then the N64, but how many great games were there, how many ground breaking games were there? Not a whole ton, there was a vastly high ratio of shovelware compared to quality titles on the PS1 while the N64 had a smaller but more consistently good quality library.





			
				Tom Bomba-mother-fucking-Dildo said:
			
		

> Let me just list all the games that sold over 1 million copies on the "no good games PS1"
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


----------



## DSGamer64 (Nov 30, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Because I'm requesting the whole off topic stuff be removed from that thread, here's my reply so we can all see how stupidly wrong he is.


 

You act like 1 million copies is fucking hard to do, it's not. Even some of the most average games sell stupidly well because people are dumb enough to buy them. Oh and I like how what you disagree with is 'wrong'. Go fuck yourself you arrogant tool.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 30, 2013)

DSGamer64 said:


> You act like 1 million copies is fucking hard to do, it's not. Even some of the most average games sell stupidly well because people are dumb enough to buy them. Oh and I like how what you disagree with is 'wrong'. Go fuck yourself you arrogant tool.


 
If it's not so fucking hard, how come the N64 only had 40 games that sold over a million? How come the Gamecube had hardly half that many? It's fine to like Nintendo and all, but constantly shoving a fat fucking Nintendo-branded dildo up your ass in front of everyone just isn't acceptable. Please, go be a fucking moron somewhere else


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 30, 2013)

DSGamer64 said:


> You act like 1 million copies is fucking hard to do, it's not. Even some of the most average games sell stupidly well because people are dumb enough to buy them. Oh and I like how what you disagree with is 'wrong'. Go fuck yourself you arrogant tool.


 
What you said earlier is objectively _"wrong"_ - the PlayStation 1 console, ecosystem and library of games laid the foundations of contemporary gaming. We use the Dual Shock setup to this day, it's been emulated ever since, and a great number of long-running franchises we know and love that changed the face of gaming started off on the PlayStation. This isn't a matter of perspective, this is historical fact.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 30, 2013)

TwilightWarrior said:


> Honestly, there are *barely any good third party games* so I have no clue about what your talking about. Just try naming more third party games that anyone wold find interesting.





TwilightWarrior said:


> Im not stating my opinion and *the fact is there are barely any good thrid party games isnt my opinion, it's the opinion of everyone*





TwilightWarrior said:


> You think im trolling around,perhaps *the only good third party game is planes 3d and that new my little pony game their planning to make*


#Taste

We really need a new #ShitGBATempSays thread...


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 30, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> #Taste
> 
> We really need a new #ShitGBATempSays thread...


 

You mean we don't have one already?


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 30, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> You mean we don't have one already?


 
No, we do not. It was locked by the staff because it _"caused Flamewars and was an outlet for mocking other members"_... which is true, but also hilarious.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 30, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> No, we do not. It was locked by the staff because it _"caused Flamewars and was an outlet for mocking other members"_... which is true, but also hilarious.


 

Oh yeah, I think I remember hearing about that


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 30, 2013)

I thought the #ShitGBATempSays thread was locked because DiabloStorm was being butthurt about his rape comments in the shoutbox.


----------



## Veho (Nov 30, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> We use the Dual Shock setup to this day


So we have the PS1 to blame for condemning a large portion of the gaming world to mediocrity for so long.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 30, 2013)

Veho said:


> So we have the PS1 to blame for condemning a large portion of the gaming world to mediocrity for so long.


 
You have the developers to blame for that - nobody forces them to use the setup, it's entirely optional. If they feel like it, they can use the D-Pad or just feature both control schemes.


----------



## Veho (Nov 30, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> You have the developers to blame for that - nobody forces them to use the setup, it's entirely optional. If they feel like it, they can use the D-Pad or just feature both control schemes.


...instead of developing controllers that would work for games _other _than 3rd person action adventures.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 30, 2013)

Veho said:


> ...instead of developing controllers that would work for games _other _than 3rd person action adventures.


 
>Implying that Dual Analog doesn't work with all 3D games in general since it allows manipulation of 3D space with one stick and moving the character with the other


----------



## Veho (Dec 1, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> >Implying that Dual Analog doesn't work with all 3D games in general since it allows manipulation of 3D space with one stick and moving the character with the other


>implying the same can't be said for an Etch-a-Sketch 
>implying this makes it a good controller   







>mfw Foxi doesn't know what "mediocre" means


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 1, 2013)

Veho said:


> >implying the same can't be said for an Etch-a-Sketch
> >implying this makes it a good controller
> >mfw Foxi doesn't know what "mediocre" means


PC Master Race Detected, Engage Target!


----------



## Veho (Dec 1, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> PC Master Race Detected, Engage Target!


Good luck hitting me with a dual analog- oh crap I just remembered dual analogs have auto aiming because it's the only way you can hit something with one  ;O; 

I am doomed  ;O;


----------



## xwatchmanx (Dec 1, 2013)

Veho said:


> Good luck hitting me with a dual analog- oh crap I just remembered dual analogs have auto aiming because it's the only way you can hit something with one  ;O;
> 
> I am doomed  ;O;


I definitely turn off aim assist when the option is available, and I can shoot fine...

I'm not saying that dual analogs are as good as a mouse for aiming in shooters, because there's just no contest. But, there's just no way to argue that a keyboard is better for movement or that a mouse is better for camera control in non-shooters, I'm sorry.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 1, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> I definitely turn off aim assist when the option is available, and I can shoot fine...
> 
> I'm not saying that dual analogs are as good as a mouse for aiming in shooters, because there's just no contest. But, there's just no way to argue that a keyboard is better for movement or that a mouse is better for camera control in non-shooters, I'm sorry.


 

Honestly, I'm one of the weird types and I can't aim for shit on a mouse and keyboard. If I'm playing an FPS on a PC, I need to plug in the controller. Can't play otherwise.


----------



## emigre (Dec 1, 2013)

Personally I feel we need a 'shit neogaf says' thread and twitter account. 

http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=725611


----------



## GameWinner (Dec 1, 2013)

emigre said:


> Personally I feel we need a 'shit neogaf says' thread and twitter account.
> 
> http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=725611


Look up NeoGAFshitpost on Twitter!


----------



## Veho (Dec 1, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> But, there's just no way to argue that a keyboard is better for movement or that a mouse is better for camera control in non-shooters, I'm sorry.


I wasn't going to. I'm just saying that for a lot of genres dual analog is far from the best controller.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 1, 2013)

Veho said:


> I wasn't going to. I'm just saying that for a lot of genres dual analog is far from the best controller.


 
Like RTS... or... MOBA? 

_;O;_


----------



## Veho (Dec 1, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Like RTS... or... MOBA?


...fighting games... side-scrollers... old-school 2D platformers... driving games... flight and aerial combat simulators... mech games... point and click adventures... tycoon games... rail shooters... rhythm games... Dance Dance Revolution... 
Most of those _can_ be played with a dual analog, but not even a horrible fanboy like you could claim it's the best possible option for those games. 

But it's got 3D action adventures goin' for it, which is nice. 

;O;


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 1, 2013)

Veho said:


> ...fighting games... side-scrollers... old-school 2D platformers... driving games... flight and aerial combat simulators... mech games... point and click adventures... tycoon games... rail shooters... rhythm games... Dance Dance Revolution...
> Most of those _can_ be played with a dual analog, but not even a horrible fanboy like you could claim it's the best possible option for those games.
> 
> But it's got 3D action adventures goin' for it, which is nice.
> ...


 
Seeing that the D-Pad is still present on contemporary controllers, you have fighting games covered. Anything that requires a mouse pointer is obviously better played with a mouse, so I'll give you point and click and tycoon games. Rail shooters are crap on both setups - they should be played with a lightgun. Rhythm games... You need analog sticks for that? Those mostly use buttons only... and Dance Dance Revolution is an exception which should be played on a dance mat if on anything, but again, it mostly uses buttons, not sticks or the mouse for that matter.

So... you got two right?


----------



## Veho (Dec 1, 2013)

Let me say that again: 


> for a lot of genres dual analog is far from the best controller.



Fighting games. 
Driving games. 
Flying games. 
Mech games. (Filthy MechAssault casuals need not apply.) 
Point-and-click adventures, tycoon games. 
Rail shooters. 






Train simulators  ;O;   





> Most of those can be played with a dual analog, but not even a horrible fanboy like you could claim it's the best possible option for those games.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 1, 2013)

Neither is a mouse and a keyboard, so...

...Arcade Machines with Dedicated Controllers Master Race?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 1, 2013)

Pfft, if you don't buy a $100 controller specifically for one game you're a goddamn moron and you don't deserve to game


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 1, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Pfft, if you don't buy a *$100* controller specifically for one game you're a goddamn moron and you don't deserve to game


 
_$100? Poortendo's gonna Poor! ;O;_
*Forza Motorsport*​


*Serious Business*​​_"For just *$25,000* (±R207,000), you get four Xbox 360s, a Microsoft steering wheel, three 37-inch 1080p HD LCD displays, an adjustable rear view 7-inch LCD display, Bose surround sound system, 1,500W vibration system, 1,900W power amplifier, automotive seat slider with suspension base, LED lighting effects, a bar fridge, and four copies of Forza 3."_​​_~9 Most Expensive Gaming Gadgets You'll Never Need_​


----------



## Veho (Dec 2, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Pfft, if you don't buy a $100 controller specifically for one game you're a goddamn moron and you don't deserve to game


Nah, just a filthy casual. 



Spoiler



Same thing, really  






Foxi4 said:


> Neither is a mouse and a keyboard, so...


You'll notice that I never mentioned the keyboard/mouse combo, and that the one shoving the PC into every opening* he can find is _you_  ;O; 

I'm just saying the dual analog is a jack of all trades, but master of _one_. 









*Opening in the conversation, you creep


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 2, 2013)

Veho said:


> You'll notice that I never mentioned the keyboard/mouse combo, and that the one shoving the PC into every opening* he can find is _you_ ;O;


 





Beautiful, I fully agree.


----------



## GameWinner (Dec 20, 2013)

Which thread wins The Thread Of The Year award?


----------



## Black-Ice (Dec 20, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> Which thread wins The Thread Of The Year award?


 
Guild McCommunist
Good question.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 20, 2013)

I vote for "Wii U leading in nextgen sales" article for the gratuitous amounts of delcious delusion. ;A;


----------



## GameWinner (Dec 21, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> I vote for "Wii U leading in nextgen sales" article for the gratuitous amounts of delcious delusion. ;A;


My vote as well.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Dec 21, 2013)

Going to have to agree with Foxi. That or any other Wii U Sales related thread. Quite few of the posts had me rolling.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 21, 2013)

Hmmm...

If there's any Blaze163 threads this year they're pretty high standing as usual. I mean we keep trying to kill them but they keep coming back. Like three times man.

The Wii U threads are pretty good. The "Console Power vs. The Twins" thread was pretty stellar. Also "And the winner is... the Wii U?" was pretty good. Pretty much confirmed calmwaters as a Nintoddler.

Overall the coveted Golden Toilet has some stiff competition.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 21, 2013)

I fear some of us are mainly remembering the last few months and the middle of the year.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
IP law and GBAtemp. Not even passing acquaintances a lot of the time.

I do not know if it is thread of the year contender or not but memes are apparently not suitable for copyright protection for "reasons" and justifying your opinions, especially radical ones, is completely unnecessary.
http://gbatemp.net/threads/scribble...for-nyan-cat-keyboard-cat-easter-eggs.347278/

Thinking GBAtemp as a whole might have figured out how IP works since then things were doing quite well.... until http://gbatemp.net/threads/rapper-says-gta-v-stole-his-music.355977/. Apparently rap is not music and thus does not count.

I am willing to let some of the youtube vs the world stuff slide as people 1) seemed to recognise that music is a genuine reason to drop something and 2) letter of the law vs unspoken agreement is a thing I can at least appreciate.

The prelude Nintendo offered of the current Google situation was OK but I dare say that was more myself and others egging people on so I think we have to disqualify that. http://gbatemp.net/threads/nintendo...outube-videos-featuring-their-product.347986/

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The Spoony Reviews FF13 got a reasonable giggle from me. However a fair chunk of that was Blice has to share in misery and we all repeatedly poked the bear.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Technically we had a few megaman legends 3 whiner threads this year. http://gbatemp.net/threads/two-year...elled-capcom-explain-its-cancellation.351813/
Preview


> capcom was being a bitch about low 3ds sales and canned the game, completely ignoring the fact that lack of games was the biggest reason for people not to buy a 3ds at that time.



Capcom should feel bad for not funding Nintendo's console.

Right at the start of the year we had a pokefiends vs the world thread, though technically as it started in 2012 it might now count.
http://gbatemp.net/threads/new-pokemon-announcement-coming-on-jan-8th.340107/
I can not let the pokefiends and megaman fandom take all the blame as the Kingdom Hearts zombies had a thread http://gbatemp.net/threads/nomura-on-marvel-and-lucasart-for-kh3-of-course-it-would-be-great.350855/

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The old republic gets gay
http://gbatemp.net/threads/the-old-republic-gets-gay.340426/
Nothing truly classic but to ignore it would be to snub it.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Not a news thread but one for the "this is why we should not say things are technically possible and just say no" list
http://gbatemp.net/threads/is-there-a-way-to-patch-an-original-ds-cartridge.339207/

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Prudes, prudes everywhere.
http://gbatemp.net/threads/universi...tudent-sex-orgy-to-encourage-safe-sex.341580/
Bonus round
http://gbatemp.net/threads/polyamory-polygamy.341262/
Possible remix
Supreme Court Strikes Down Key DOMA Provisions. 
http://gbatemp.net/threads/supreme-court-strikes-down-key-doma-provisions.350222/

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

business, intellectual property, civil discussion of review scores, technology... what is it we do here?
http://gbatemp.net/threads/cliffy-b-games-industry-in-state-of-turmoil.343689/#post-4567007

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Did we have any truly good Michael Pachter threads this year? http://gbatemp.net/threads/patcher-is-at-it-again.350787/ seemed to be about as good as it got (there was another one in March time I think) and was not a patch on previous years.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"Please don't shatter my unhealthy illusions"Idol threads.
http://gbatemp.net/threads/tomomi-i...i-minegishi-must-stay-celibate-thread.342239/
Apparently requiring 20 something women to be virginal in every sense of the word all while dressing in skirts... that end somewhat north of the knee is not a practice that can stand to be queried. Not even [Fucking Japan] really says enough here.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The Wiikey U thread was odd. Now the Wii is all but confirmed to have failed I have to wonder how it would play out now. We had to explain basic business/accounting concepts in a few more Wii U related threads as well
http://gbatemp.net/threads/just-cause-2-dev-wii-u-devkits-were-collecting-dust.347666/
http://gbatemp.net/threads/ea-stops-making-games-for-nintendo-wii-u.348031/
http://gbatemp.net/threads/ubisoft-no-more-wii-u-exclusive-games-until-more-wii-us-sold.349527/
http://gbatemp.net/threads/ubisoft-zombiu-not-even-close-to-profitable-no-plans-for-a-sequel.350914/)

On a similar subject the earlier gateway threads where some deemed it overpriced (for a device with no competition and entirely in line with similar classes of device) I will make a passing nod at. "Gateway 3DS Already Blocked." and "I once installed some AV so I computer/electronics security which says there are spies among us" was interesting to see. http://gbatemp.net/threads/gateway-3ds-news-and-information.351049/ for a later example though http://gbatemp.net/threads/gateway3ds-hands-on-impression.352608/ was where it got good.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Diablo 3 had a thread or two that served as my morning dose of gaming whine. Mainly through what I would probably term pop game theory.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Super Mario 3D World Excludes Online Multiplayer.
Nintendo are geniuses whatever they do wouldn't you know. Even when they supposedly made efforts to sort their online efforts out. I will have to see if there are any defending region locking.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Exploiting Gamestop, Is it bad?
http://gbatemp.net/threads/exploiting-gamestop-is-it-bad.353503/
[If one has to ask the question.]
Alternatively as gamestop rip people off act as every other pawn broker and similar business, are not a monopoly in the slightest and convenience should not cost (but it does here) it is all good apparently.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I think this brings us into late July or August where others can take over, mainly as I have not been as involved in the flamebait crew since around then.

http://gbatemp.net/posts/4511072/
My crowning achievement this year as it was one of the few times I tried an art and it kind of worked (we do not call me to make things look pretty unless it involves copying something that has come before). That I used a CAD program to do it is neither here nor there. It also got some odd messages when I used it for an avatar and the white text on yellow background meant people could not read the text, sadly no true outrage following differences between American and English happened.


----------



## Black-Ice (Dec 21, 2013)

#TryhardWallOfText


anyways, i'm surprised nobody mentioned the Xuphor saga.
Those threads actually were a spectacle, not just the typical "your opinion sucks" threads that usually ends up here.


----------



## Veho (Dec 21, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> #TryhardWallOfText


*SHHHH, NO TEARS, ONLY DREAMS NOW   ;O; *


----------



## xwatchmanx (Dec 21, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> #TryhardWallOfText
> 
> 
> anyways, i'm surprised nobody mentioned the Xuphor saga.
> Those threads actually were a spectacle, not just the typical "your opinion sucks" threads that usually ends up here.


I was thinking the exact same thing. It wasn't particularly entertaining at the time for obvious reasons, but in hindsight, I think it's a flawless victory.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 21, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> If there's any Blaze163 threads this year they're pretty high standing as usual. I mean we keep trying to kill them but they keep coming back. Like three times man.


 
There aren't any new Blaze threads because he realized the blogs are dead now and when he tried bloging  in GOTC I deleted his thread. After all what is the point in him spouting tons and tons of fiction if he doesn't get any attention from it.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 21, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> *A bunch of my threads made the cut*


 







I'd like to thank the Academy, and myself, but mostly myself.


----------



## Ryukouki (Dec 21, 2013)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/corrupt-covers-cfg-wiiflow.357760/

How dare you not mention this one.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 21, 2013)

Ryukouki what the actually hell? I missed that one


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 21, 2013)

Jesus fuck ton of letters and numbers FAST. Goddamn. Nope. Not reading a single word.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 22, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> anyways, i'm surprised nobody mentioned the Xuphor saga.
> Those threads actually were a spectacle, not just the typical "your opinion sucks" threads that usually ends up here.


I forgot *that* happened this year...

Mostly because I push cryptosexual reveals out of my conciousness to remain sane.

Thanks, Black-Ice _(and Obama)_.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 22, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> I forgot *that* happened this year...
> 
> Mostly because I push cryptosexual reveals out of my conciousness to remain sane.
> 
> Thanks, Black-Ice _(and Obama)_.


 



Never five-get (dat's more than forget)


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 22, 2013)

Supernovakid said:


> Also i do not know why everyone keeps ranting on about these third party games. It's not like anyone buys them anyways.





Supernovakid said:


> Cool thanks  Yep, i will stick with the 2-4 games, and im sure it will end up with like 10-15.


----------



## GameWinner (Dec 23, 2013)

The Nintendo situation turn around is pretty funny too.
Reminds me of Shu's Twitter comment about the Wii U:


----------



## Veho (Dec 23, 2013)

Another reaction gif.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 23, 2013)

Is it reaction gif time?

If you wanted to boil down most of the Wii U threads in one gif, I think it'd have to be this:


Spoiler: Warning: Ass Annihilation


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 23, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Is it reaction gif time?
> 
> If you wanted to boil down most of the Wii U threads in one gif, I think it'd have to be this:
> 
> ...


 
10/10, perfect representation of Nin10yearolds.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 29, 2013)

Kind of related to ones I already mentioned
http://gbatemp.net/threads/80-gateway-card-worth-it.349015/
Just in generally really but some highlights include

How we were all lying about old GBA flash carts costing a fortune. That was my favourite in that thread and possibly one of any thread this year.

How the gateway was a ripoff (despite being the only device of its type and the BOM not exactly being in the pence range).

That nobody would buy it because it cost so much.

No multirom, no thanks.

Basically a lot of "why can it not be as cheap and well developed as my $8 R4?".


----------



## Veho (Dec 30, 2013)

YARG ("yet another reaction gif", but it's a pirate so it works on both levels #masterwordsmith) 




(This one is for Gahars' posts.)


----------



## Gahars (Dec 30, 2013)

Veho said:


> MisterMonkeyTroubles2013.gif


 

I humbly and graciously accept this award.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Dec 30, 2013)

Gahars said:


> I humbly and graciously accept this award.


He'd like to thank the academy and himself, but mostly himself.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 16, 2014)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/how-can-anyone-be-okay-with-gateways-behavior.360627/page-18#post-4886911

We have to stand up and fight for our rights as pirates! Its unacceptable that our use of illegal products has rightful consequences!


----------



## GameWinner (Jan 16, 2014)

What's going on!?


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 16, 2014)

Black-Ice said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/how-can-anyone-be-okay-with-gateways-behavior.360627/page-18#post-4886911
> 
> We have to stand up and fight for our rights as pirates! Its unacceptable that our use of illegal products has rightful consequences!



Of the many many classic/golden threads candidate posts in that thread you pick one that is actually fairly righteous as far as such things go?


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 16, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> Of the many many classic/golden threads candidate posts in that thread you pick one that is actually fairly righteous as far as such things go?


 
It was the first thing I saw that made me laugh, loool i cba to dig through.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 30, 2014)

I think we have a winner.

Nintendo Confirms Wii U Has Flopped, Slashes Sales Forecast By ~70%

No funny captions needed. Just this:


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 30, 2014)

Gahars said:


> I think we have a winner.
> Nintendo Confirms Wii U Has Flopped, Slashes Sales Forecast By ~70%
> No funny captions needed. Just this:


I don't think I should continue that conversation anymore... but on the other hand, I really freaking hate when people call others fanboys because they have a different opinion - it's really annoying.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 30, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> I don't think I should continue that conversation anymore... but on the other hand, I really freaking hate when people call others fanboys because they have a different opinion - it's really annoying.


 
Most of the time, if someone has to cry "fanboy" over and over again in an argument, it is because they are, in fact, the fanboy.


It's like Godwin's Law's spunkier little brother.


----------



## GameWinner (Jan 31, 2014)

[GameWinner can't do math]


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 31, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> [GameWinner can't do math]


 
Nothing to be ashamed of.
Math sucks


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 31, 2014)

Maths on the other hand.

As for the backing music. I was searching for a song I remembered that would have been more fitting and found



Spoiler: Lyrics



Lyrics: I live in the valley by the sea
Lined with the scent of orange trees.
This is the place that's always loved me.
I wake where the sun never sleeps,
In-between the mountains and where the water and sky meet.

This is the place I was raised,
My family and my friends.
This is my everything.
This is the place I was saved,
My beginning and end,
I wouldn't trade it for anything.

And Just because I leave you doesn't mean you leave my mind.
I think about you all the time.
This is my solid ground, this sun isn't going down, down, never going down.
And I have seen a lot of amazing things,
But there's no feeling like coming home brings.
Now nothing can bring me down, down, down, never bring me down.

Just look at the view,
If this is wrong then I don't wanna be true.
If you're not here then I don't wanna be you.
Even if I tried I couldn't forget,
It only makes sense that my heart belongs where the sun sets.
And when I start to smell the salt from the sea,
I know I'm close,
I'm coming home.

And Just because I leave you doesn't mean you leave my mind.
I think about you all the time.
This is my solid ground, this sun isn't going down, down, never going down.
And I have seen a lot of amazing things,
But there's no feeling like coming home brings.
Now nothing can bring me down, down, down, never bring me down.

Orange County, this one's for you!

And Just because I leave you doesn't mean you leave my mind.
I think about you all the time.
This is my solid ground, this sun isn't going down, down, never going down.
And I have seen a lot of amazing things,
But there's no feeling like coming home brings.
Now nothing can bring me down, down, down, never bring me down.

I think about you all the time.
Down, down, never bring me down.
Down, down, never bring me down.



The lyrics were most fitting, sadly I really dislike this style of music.... until I realised it was more fitting for this situation than anything else I could have found (can you say misplaced angst).

Edit. The song I was originally looking for was a version of Going Down, however I then saw one of the main lyrics was "And my big feet on the ground" which is not fitting on several levels.


----------



## Veho (Jan 31, 2014)

Black-Ice said:


> Math sucks


Only if you're an idiot  ;O;


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 31, 2014)

Veho said:


> Only if you're an idiot  ;O;



Shush Veho, we must keep the knowledge to ourselves.


----------



## Veho (Feb 2, 2014)

I has a new reaction gif. 







And then there's this: 


ノ┬─┬ノ ︵ ( \o°o)\ 




Spoiler



Looks like the tables... have turned.


----------



## Veho (Mar 24, 2014)

Seems like a good place to post this...


----------



## FAST6191 (May 11, 2014)

Bump bump bump
http://gbatemp.net/threads/russia-gives-the-sims-4-an-adults-only-rating.365855/page-4#post-4993247



the one on the link said:


> Erm, to be honest, I oppose any distribution of homosexual propaganda to minors (and obviously most Russians would agree with me). For example, the MiiEquality campaign seems to the attracted the attention of GLADD and ABMLA, who have a special interest in furthering their aims to spread homosexuality, even though the game should be for all ages. Not only that, the gay lobbies are hell bent on intimidating people opposing their aims by redefining the opposition as 'bigots', etc. They have fired the CEO of Mozilla, Eich, for his views. Innkeepers have had their business boycotted, and shut down. Photographers being threatened with fines for refusing to photograph a same-sex union. A Catholic/Christian orphanage/foster-care.adoption provider forced to shut down because allowing gay couples to adopt the children would violate their beliefs.
> 
> The fact is that Western society seems to have an obsession with gay people. Russia seems to be on the right track on stopping it.


----------



## Veho (May 11, 2014)

Oh look, it's the ten foot pole I'll use to not touch that thread.


----------



## Gahars (May 11, 2014)

Gay Agenda, coming through!


----------



## xwatchmanx (May 11, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Gay Agenda, coming through!


 
This made me laugh way more than you probably intended. Thank you.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 11, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Gay Agenda, coming through!


 


FUCK-BOT 5000, TAKE CARE OF THE APE!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 11, 2014)




----------



## FAST6191 (May 11, 2014)




----------



## FAST6191 (May 12, 2014)

I do not know whether to post this in the original thread, this thread or http://gbatemp.net/threads/for-strong-womyn-everywhere-internet-plus-equality.361231/

Anyway following my introduction to the term "homosexual propaganda" I went looking to see if I could find any. Surprising nobody I did not find anything, however I did find an absolutely hilarious website as one of the early search results. I do not want to link it (search rankings and all that) so I hope http://1.hidemyass.com/ip-3/encoded...XRlZ2llcy9hZnRlcl90aGVfYmFsbC5odG1s&f=norefer will do.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 12, 2014)

The thread has earned its place, it's filled with so much buyer's remorse that you can feel the salty tears in your mouth by just reading it.

http://gbatemp.net/threads/nintendo-confirms-wii-u-has-flopped-slashes-sales-forecast-by-70.360729/

Somebody needs to put it out of its misery.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 12, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Somebody needs to put it out of its misery.



Some said never kick a man when he is down, I figure there are few better times to do it.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 12, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> Some said never kick a man when he is down, I figure there are few better times to do it.


That thread isn't down on the ground - it's gradually digging deeper into the unknown lands of Denial whilst being convinced that this is just step one to building a good ladder up. Technically the logic is correct - once you reach rock bottom, you can only go up.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 12, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> That thread isn't down on the ground - it's gradually digging deeper into the unknown lands of Denial whilst being convinced that this is just step one to building a good ladder up. Technically the logic is correct - once you reach rock bottom, you can only go up.



You have higher hopes than me, I reckon we can tunnel so low it ends up in another universe.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 12, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> You have higher hopes than me, I reckon we can tunnel so low it ends up in another universe.


...I quietly hoped that digging deep enough would cause it to melt, making the problem disappear.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 12, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> ...I quietly hoped that digging deep enough would cause it to melt, making the problem disappear.



You need to read up on your whine and denial physics -- it has long since passed the point where it crystallises and can now self power for decades. I just hope it does not get directed outside the sphere..... that much whine directed at "people that should have purchased one and all its games, three times over (then maybe it would not have only been a success in my heart)" would be an ugly sight indeed.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 12, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> You need to read up on your whine and denial physics -- it has long since passed the point where it crystallises and can now self power for decades. I just hope it does not get directed outside the sphere..... that much whine directed at "people that should have purchased one and all its games, three times over (then maybe it would not have only been a success in my heart)" would be an ugly sight indeed.


Do you think it's remotely possible that we could build a concrete and lead dome around the crystal tears? For safety, of course.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 12, 2014)

Sadly not, we can only hope that the impending Mario Kart release will see them fulfilled for a while and we subsequently only have to deal with a bit of extra background radiation in the long term.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (May 12, 2014)

I'm still shocked that thread still hasn't been locked yet. It has gone so off the rails.


----------



## Gahars (May 12, 2014)

Hyro-Sama said:


> I'm still shocked that thread still hasn't been locked yet. It has gone so off the rails.


 

It's useful as containment, I imagine.

Better one shitty thread than 50 shitty ones, all faffing about and stinking up the joint.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (May 13, 2014)

Gahars said:


> It's useful as containment, I imagine.
> 
> Better one shitty thread than 50 shitty ones, all faffing about and stinking up the joint.


 

True enough. It's quite unfortunate the staff have to resort to such measures to keep the fanboyism in check. Can't we all just agree to disagree civilly?


----------



## Foxi4 (May 13, 2014)

Hyro-Sama said:


> True enough. It's quite unfortunate the staff have to resort to such measures to keep the fanboyism in check. Can't we all just agree to disagree civilly?


I have a nasty habbit of exposing bullshit. When I read people claiming that there's no difference between last and current gen, I can't help but post numbers... but then I hear that there's no _visual_ difference... which leads me to think that either my imagination is vivid or someone needs to see their local optician. Either way, it's quite an entertaining read each time I go there, but I think the thread ran its course... about 25 pages ago.


----------



## Veho (May 13, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> The thread has earned its place, it's filled with so much buyer's remorse that you can feel the salty tears in your mouth by just reading it.


Isn't buyer's remorse that thing where you actually regret what you bought? This is more of a "sour grapes / sweet lemons" thing. 


And now, Sony is doomed  ;O;


----------



## FAST6191 (May 13, 2014)

Veho said:


> Isn't buyer's remorse that thing where you actually regret what you bought? This is more of a "sour grapes / sweet lemons" thing.



I reckon it is the equivalent of the time you wet on holiday with your parents at the lake/the seaside/the woods, it was raining though and your parents dragged you through a poorly curated museum dedicated to a rather niche topic (not even local history)/nature walk. Now prior to this they may have had a fantastic lake/seaside/woods holiday when you were young kids or just before teenagerdom hit. So as not to disrupt the waveform everybody agrees they are having fun.


----------



## Veho (May 13, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> Now prior to this they may have had a fantastic lake/seaside/woods holiday when you were young kids or just before teenagerdom hit. So as not to disrupt the waveform everybody agrees they are having fun.


Ah, so it's a version of "you love it, you just don't know it yet".


----------



## chavosaur (May 16, 2014)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/microsof...one-without-kinect.365982/page-4#post-4998108
Someone please make Shit GBATemp Says a thing again, i cant hold all this shit.


----------



## GameWinner (May 27, 2014)

I kinda wish Guild would update the OP but oh well.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (May 27, 2014)

Guild McCommunist

Your people need you.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 28, 2014)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Guild McCommunist
> 
> Your people need you.


It's not like we don't know which of the threads is this week's gold lode.


----------



## Qtis (May 28, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> It's not like we don't know which of the threads is this week's gold lode.


 
Peer reviewing is key to an unbiased opinion even though the vote is clear


----------



## Hyro-Sama (May 31, 2014)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/kanye-west-is-one-of-the-greatest-music-artists-of-all-time.366783/ [Kayne is G.O.A.T][Rap sux][J-Pop 4ever][Well, that's just like your opinion, man.][Genre elitism][Charitable=Talent]


----------



## Gahars (May 31, 2014)

Hyro-Sama said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/kanye-west-is-one-of-the-greatest-music-artists-of-all-time.366783/ [Kayne is G.O.A.T][Rap sux][J-Pop 4ever][Well, that's just like your opinion, man.][Genre elitism][Charitable=Talent]


 

Official Thread Theme Song


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 31, 2014)

Hyro-Sama said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/kanye-west-is-one-of-the-greatest-music-artists-of-all-time.366783/ [Kayne is G.O.A.T][Rap sux][J-Pop 4ever][Well, that's just like your opinion, man.][Genre elitism][Charitable=Talent]


 
I'm so glad I abandoned that thread after my post.


----------



## Black-Ice (May 31, 2014)

Hyro-Sama said:


> [J-Pop 4ever]


 
Jpop Confirmed


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 1, 2014)

Hyro-Sama said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/kanye-west-is-one-of-the-greatest-music-artists-of-all-time.366783/ [Kayne is G.O.A.T][Rap sux][J-Pop 4ever][Well, that's just like your opinion, man.][Genre elitism][Charitable=Talent]


 
Well you can't say I don't make entertaining threads.


----------



## chavosaur (Jun 4, 2014)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/games-you-shouldnt-buy-3-pokémon-x-and-y.366867/
Also known as sterling cries so much it makes Ryu cancel an entertaining series


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 4, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/games-you-shouldnt-buy-3-pokémon-x-and-y.366867/
> Also known as sterling cries so much it makes Ryu cancel an entertaining series


 
It took so long for someone to post this here. I'm disappointed.


----------



## Veho (Jun 4, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> It took so long for someone to post this here. I'm disappointed.


Why didn't _you_ post it then?


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 4, 2014)

Veho said:


> Why didn't _you_ post it then?


 
Because I'm a hypocritical SoB.


----------



## Ryukouki (Jun 4, 2014)

Series might still live actually. Pulled in six thousand readers within two days, with four dissenting voices? Worth it. I might just keep it going for the fun of it...


----------



## Gahars (Jun 5, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> Because I'm a hypocritical SoB.


 

Tell it, preacher!



Ryukouki said:


> Series might still live actually. Pulled in six thousand readers within two days, with four dissenting voices? Worth it. I might just keep it going for the fun of it...


 

You shouldn't cancel a series just because it didn't meet a few people's expectations. No matter what you do or post, there's always somebody who's going to disagree or find fault with it. There's nothing wrong with taking criticism, but not all criticism is helpful or constructive. You can't please all of the people all of the time, and some people will never be pleased no matter what.

If you cave to one person or group, more and more people are going to expect you to cave to their demands and wants, and when you try to appease everyone, the end product ends up appealing to no one.

Stick to your guns, man. Don't let the SS Hurt Feelings drag you or your content down.


----------



## chavosaur (Jun 5, 2014)

Ryukouki said:


> Series might still live actually. Pulled in six thousand readers within two days, with four dissenting voices? Worth it. I might just keep it going for the fun of it...


Srs, keep it going, every one so far has had absolute legitimate ground and basis. Anyone else that's crying about it just can't handle opinions.


----------



## Ryukouki (Jun 5, 2014)

Series was going to be on hiatus for minor reevaluations. After a while, and some talking with folks, it became nope. No changes necessary.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 5, 2014)

Fucking poketards have to ruin everything


----------



## Sterling (Jun 5, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/games-you-shouldnt-buy-3-pokémon-x-and-y.366867/
> Also known as sterling cries so much it makes Ryu cancel an entertaining series


 
I'd say that is deserving of an internet. Pretty sure if I'm all it takes to end an article column, journalism is dead. >.> *Shrugs* Some people. I even pointed out that I hoped wasn't ending because of criticism. Geez, you people act like I intended to destroy Ryu, when in fact I only had an issue with semantics, and other people in the comment section.

I do keep my eye on this thread, and was too surprised to see how long it took for thee linkback. GG guys. Expectations exceeded.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 5, 2014)

I love how unnecessarily dramatic you all are


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 5, 2014)

Black-Ice said:


> I love how unnecessarily dramatic you all are


 
Apparently so, since you have no problem throwing in your own comments, adding fuel to the fire.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 5, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> Apparently so, since you have no problem throwing in your own comments, adding fuel to the fire.


 


xwatchmanx said:


> I'm a hypocritical SoB.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 5, 2014)

Black-Ice said:


> I love how unnecessarily dramatic you all are


 
>GBATemp
>Unnecessarily dramatic

HOW DARE YOU EVEN SUGGEST THAT I FUCKING HATE YOU I HOPE YOU DIE IN A DITCH FULL OF HOOKERS AND HYPODERMIC NEEDLES ALONE AND COLD BECAUSE NO ONE LOVES YOU I HATE YOU OMG


----------



## Ryukouki (Jun 5, 2014)

Sterling said:


> I'd say that is deserving of an internet. Pretty sure if I'm all it takes to end an article column, journalism is dead. >.> *Shrugs* Some people. I even pointed out that I hoped wasn't ending because of criticism. Geez, you people act like I intended to destroy Ryu, when in fact I only had an issue with semantics, and other people in the comment section.
> 
> I do keep my eye on this thread, and was too surprised to see how long it took for thee linkback. GG guys. Expectations exceeded.


 

Don't worry, I don't have hard feelings at all. I never intended to cancel. It just needed time off. Which will happen while I mull things over. I'm not gonna keel over that easily.


----------



## Sterling (Jun 5, 2014)

Ryukouki said:


> Don't worry, I don't have hard feelings at all. I never intended to cancel. It just needed time off. Which will happen while I mull things over. I'm not gonna keel over that easily.


 
Good. Like I said, this is the only time I've ever had a real issue what you've written, even when compared with other articles I disagreed with. So far you've got a great track record and I hope to read more.


----------



## Gahars (Jun 5, 2014)

Black-Ice said:


> I love how unnecessarily dramatic you all are


 

Didn't you storm off the site for a month because people said Pokemon had a bad plot?


----------



## Flame (Jun 5, 2014)

the thing i love is how Megaman fans are saying Pokemon is shit.








didn’t Megaman get canned cause it was so shit.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 5, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Didn't you storm off the site for a month because people said Pokemon had a bad plot?


 
I might be am a hypocrite, but that doesn't make my question any less valid ;o;


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jun 5, 2014)

Black-Ice said:


> I might be am a hypocrite, but that doesn't make my question any less valid ;o;


 

Yes, it does. U mad, bro?


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 5, 2014)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Yes, it does. U mad, bro?


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 6, 2014)

I was seriously waiting for someone to make that joke.


----------



## Vipera (Jun 6, 2014)

Flame said:


> the thing i love is how Megaman fans are saying Pokemon is shit.
> 
> didn’t Megaman get canned cause it was so shit.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 6, 2014)

We've seen worse flusterings of the sphincter around here from what I remember. The tears, although palatable, make no difference - Ryu believes the game is not worth buying and that's that. I think it's great for what it is - an introduction of a new engine. Future games will be all about content, X and Y were about a new start on a new platform and they're a commendable effort in a long-since-gone-stale series, a much-needed fresh coat of paint.


----------



## GameWinner (Jun 13, 2014)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/my-poor-friend-who-lend-his-wii-u.367354/#post-5022479

This thread has potential. So much potential.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 14, 2014)

http://gbatemp.net/forums/3ds-hacking-homebrew.201/ Literally the shithole of the Temp.

amidoinitrite?


----------



## Ryukouki (Jun 14, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> http://gbatemp.net/forums/3ds-hacking-homebrew.201/ Literally the shithole of the Temp.
> 
> amidoinitrite?


 

No.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 15, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> http://gbatemp.net/forums/3ds-hacking-homebrew.201/ Literally the shithole of the Temp.
> 
> amidoinitrite?



I can not blame you for not remembering much of the Wii section, I know many of the staff seldom ventured in there and those that did have since blocked it from their mind, but it was bad on a scale that the 3ds hacking section's rebellious younger brother wishes it could be.


----------



## chavosaur (Jun 18, 2014)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?threads/Wii-U-reached-its-full-graphical-capability-in-2013..367543/
This is not gold. It is brown with th blown out assholes that are Nintenyearolds ;O;


----------



## Veho (Jun 18, 2014)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/rant-p1ngpong-is-pathetic.367610/ 

;O;


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 21, 2014)

AngryGeek416 said:


> Get your head out of your ass the Wii U is full of relevant titles. So sick of this nonsense.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 21, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> *butthurt*


 
YEAH FOXI IT'S GOT MARIO THEREFORE RELEVANT LOL FUCKING NOOB I'M SURE YOU HAVE A PENIS-SUCKER 4 WITH ALL OF IT'S SHITTY NO-GAMEZ LOL VITA HAS NO GAEMZ LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 21, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> YEAH FOXI IT'S GOT MARIO THEREFORE RELEVANT LOL FUCKING NOOB I'M SURE YOU HAVE A PENIS-SUCKER 4 WITH ALL OF IT'S SHITTY NO-GAMEZ LOL VITA HAS NO GAEMZ LOLOLOLOLOL


 
We're such Internet bullies.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 26, 2014)

Oh noes, the Gateway website is down yet again! Whatever will we do without teh Gateway?! 
I can no longer play teh romz for free! The wabsite is daun. 

http://gbatemp.net/threads/gateways-wabsite-down.367951/#post-5033355


----------



## Veho (Jul 7, 2014)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/gaming-is-dead-and-heres-why.368374/

Ryu ---->  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <---- GBAtemp 


Not rough assblasting, but an ass-clenching tickle, and watching everyone jump is priceless   

Ryu4master trole


----------



## GameWinner (Jul 7, 2014)

Ryu really knows how to rustle GBAtemp's jimmies.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 7, 2014)

I think the worst part about Ryu's thread (and I mean no offence Ryu...maybe ) is that a lot of what he wrote was sort of...uninformed/biased opinion pushed as fact (or at least that was how it was perceived anyways). A quick example, stating that upgrading a PC ends up being cheaper than upgrading to a new console, or that PC gaming is somehow ruining gaming in general when it's the complete opposite, or saying that gaming was cheaper back in the day, when in reality it was similar/more expensive...etc etc


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 7, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I think the worst part about Ryu's thread (and I mean no offence Ryu...maybe ) is that a lot of what he wrote was sort of...uninformed/biased opinion pushed as fact (or at least that was how it was perceived anyways). A quick example, stating that upgrading a PC ends up being cheaper than upgrading to a new console, or that PC gaming is somehow ruining gaming in general when it's the complete opposite, or saying that gaming was cheaper back in the day, when in reality it was similar/more expensive...etc etc


Pretty much. Unless you have the money to dish out $1200+ for mid-to-top of the line PC, you're going to have to upgrade in a few years whether you want it or not if you want to keep performance high. You save a lot of money on Steam Sales, sure, but sales are gradually becoming a thing on consoles as well and you can't really argue with services like PSPlus or Games for Gold. As for PC gaming ruining console gaming, it never has and never will ruin consoles because there will always be a substantial fraction of consumers who just want to sit on their ass infront of a TV, frisbie a disc into a console and play without having to worry about upgrading their system, troubleshooting the OS, fiddling around with custom graphics settings etc. - consoles were, are and will be a viable solution for all those plug and play folks until PC's are made completely idiot-proof for gaming. SteamOS is a step in the right direction, but it's baby steps and it will take at least one whole generation before it enters full swing.


----------



## emigre (Jul 16, 2014)




----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 16, 2014)




----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jul 16, 2014)

>Can't tell if making shitty joke or serious.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 16, 2014)

Hyro-Sama said:


> >Can't tell if making shitty joke or serious.


 
When in doubt on the internet, guess the latter.


----------



## vayanui8 (Aug 25, 2014)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/the-best-rpg-for-wii.343456/ Zelda is an RPG always makes me laugh


----------



## Veho (Aug 25, 2014)

I think Zelda is a cool guy, eh beats Ganondorf and doesn't afraid of anything.


----------



## Minox (Aug 25, 2014)

vayanui8 said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/the-best-rpg-for-wii.343456/ Zelda is an RPG always makes me laugh


It is an Action RPG though.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 25, 2014)

Minox said:


> It is an Action RPG though.


Not it isn't. It's an action adventure that, once in a blue moon, has very light RPG elements. The only one that could be argued as an action RPG is Zelda II. Beyond that, Skyward Sword has has RPG like loot system for upgrading equipment, but that's it.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 25, 2014)

My opinion has not really changed since http://gbatemp.net/threads/zelda-vs-the-term-rpg-august-2012-edition.332154/ though I am never quite sure why this topic draws such strong opinions.
Hearts, items, quest rewards... all that seems to be functionally the same to me as a game where you have fixed level progression, rigid character classes and some minor equipment options within that.


----------



## Veho (Aug 25, 2014)

That's a point of view, certainly. 

Could GTA be classified as an RPG?


----------



## vayanui8 (Aug 25, 2014)

If zelda somehow counts as an rpg because it has health upgrades, then almost every game ever conceived is an RPG. In order to be an RPG there needs to be customization of your characters equipment, and almost every RPG has you collect experience. (Though there are a few games that could argue against the xp like Monster Hunter) I love Zelda games, but they simply don't meet the criteria to be an RPG.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 25, 2014)

A _"cRPG"_, or _"Computer Role-Playing Game"_, simply has to mirror or mimic the rules board of tabletop RPG's. That's it, that makes in an RPG. Zelda doesn't do that, and as such it's an Action Adventure game with RPG elements.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 27, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> A _"cRPG"_, or _"Computer Role-Playing Game"_, simply has to mirror or mimic the rules board of tabletop RPG's. That's it, that makes in an RPG. Zelda doesn't do that, and as such it's an Action Adventure game with RPG elements.




Out of curiosity more than anything else, how closely do you think a game needs to follow table-top games' mechanics to be considered an RPG? Beyond the stat system, I don't think some Western (mostly indie) and mist Japanese RPGs follow those rules that much as they offer little to no influence from the player. You could probably argue that Zelda is closer to D&D since it has a silent protagonist (though that's not quite the same as the player choosing their own actions, but it's easier to put yourself in the role of someone with no clearly defined personality a la D&D than a character with concrete traits) and the player has some influence in the order that events unfold (which temple to go to first, etc).

It's kind of early here, so sorry if this seems kind of like a ness.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 27, 2014)

EZ-Megaman said:


> You could probably argue that Zelda is closer to D&D since it has a silent protagonist


 
Someone's clearly never played a bard.



EZ-Megaman said:


> (though that's not quite the same as the player choosing their own actions, but it's easier to put yourself in the role of *someone with no clearly defined personality a la D&D* than a character with concrete traits)


 
Not to be mean, but have you played D&D? Because this is pretty off base. The whole point is that you play the role of a character. You could play a character without any personality, I suppose, if you really tried, but then you'd be sort of missing the point of it all.



EZ-Megaman said:


> and the player has some influence in the order that events unfold (which temple to go to first, etc).


 
So do "Choose Your Own Adventure" novels, but that doesn't make them RPGs.



EZ-Megaman said:


> It's kind of early here, so sorry if this seems kind of like a ness.


 
If you're getting drowsy, why don't you just make yourself a nice cup of tea and- OH WAIT, YOU CAN'T. TIPPED THAT BITCH INTO THE HARBOR!






USA! USA! USA!


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Aug 27, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Not to be mean, but have you played D&D? Because this is pretty off base. The whole point is that you play the role of a character. You could play a character without any personality, I suppose, if you really tried, but then you'd be sort of missing the point of it all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Er, to clarify my point, I was referring to how you get to choose what type of character you play in D&D and what kind of person they are. That's not really somethingvyou can do if your character is given a rigid personality.  That said, I've only played a couple of rounds, so I admit I don't have a perfect understanding. My idea with the silent protagonist is that one could use their imagination to create a personality for that character. You're not told that your role is x and your traits are y and z in D&D, are you?

Regarding the narrative structure, most D&D games have the DM  produce a narrative based on the characters' actions. Has anyone played a session of D&D when none of their character's actions were decided by them? RPGs that do that certainly exist, but my limited experience (and commo n sense, since that's one of D&D's defining traits, with that interaction stuff) says otherwise. I take it as part of D&D's mechanics since that's how (almost?) all of the sessions are structured.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 2, 2014)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/hack-attempt.370923/


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 23, 2014)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?threads/Terrorist-Group-ISIS-Releases-a-Recruitment-Video-Game.371809/
That moment when foxi posted controversial news on the temp and expected them to handle it with delicacy ;O;


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 23, 2014)

Was Foxi accused of somehow recruiting members for ISIS? Or am I imagining things?


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 24, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?threads/Terrorist-Group-ISIS-Releases-a-Recruitment-Video-Game.371809/
> That moment when foxi posted controversial news on the temp and expected them to handle it with delicacy ;O;


 

_"people who support church and keep it in power indirectly support people who protect pedophiles and keep them from jail"_


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 24, 2014)

Black-Ice said:


> _"people who support church and keep it in power indirectly support people who protect pedophiles and keep them from jail"_


 

Well, yeah, don't they all?


----------



## Veho (Sep 24, 2014)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Was Foxi accused of somehow recruiting members for ISIS? Or am I imagining things?


Internet Sony Inundation... System ?   



Black-Ice said:


> _"people who support church and keep it in power indirectly support people who protect pedophiles and keep them from jail"_


"Indirectly" is a tricky word.


----------



## Veho (Oct 3, 2014)

I found another reaction gif for you guys:


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 2, 2014)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/release-3ds-cfw-cia-installer.373461/

I nominate this golden thread of the year.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 18, 2014)

It is getting to that time of year where we have a look back on all the golden material of the past year.
http://gbatemp.net/threads/gbatemps-golden-threads-thread.334504/page-57 for last year's proceedings.

Usual sources of good material

Pokemon vs the World ( http://gbatemp.net/threads/pokémon-the-battle-between-legitimacy-and-legality.359793/ for one that is technically a 2013 thread but happened after last year's roundup).
Megaman vs the world
Michael Pachter's usually pretty good business level analysis is an affront to all apparently.
Honest guv, I would never consider pirating a ROM, all those that do are scum and also my friends on this site.
Does it involve intellectual property (trademarks, copyright, patents)? Expect hilarity and complete misunderstandings of the concept.
Related to megaman, Michael Pachter and IP would be anything to do with business/accounting concepts. Goes double if a company quite legitimately says "poke this wii u and 3ds shit, I am going where the action is", for example https://gbatemp.net/threads/watch-dogs-pushed-back-again-for-wii-u.361906/ and also https://gbatemp.net/threads/ubisoft-announce-wiiu-watch_dogs-release-date.371313/ for the follow up on that.
The above goes quadruple for anything involving gamestop it seems ( https://gbatemp.net/threads/gamestop-overhauling-its-trade-in-system-offering-more-money.369682/ might be an example).
Despite the internet being for porn we have no small number of prudish types around here it would seem. Not really sure we had anything this year compared to the orgy, DOMA smackdown and polygamy threads from last year but there might be something, we had https://gbatemp.net/threads/ryukouki-discusses-the-censorship-problem.362708/ I guess.

Back to pokemon (usually) where I can usually expect the business, tech and IP savvy set to hold their own in those sorts of threads there is next to no chance if a debate involves fairness, some of the more subtle aspects of game theory or competition design (though this is more smash brothers) then the knowing types tend to get buried under an avalanche of not logic. Not quite a qualifier as it happened in 2013 and before the cutoff for last time but the Pokemon X and Y Battle Analyzer stuff was glorious -- I was manning the filetrip reports section at the time and the sheer amount of vitriol that was being spewed (apparently it was illegal according to the lot of people) keeps me warm on dark nights to this day, and that was before I went and found all the (seriously seriously numerous) pokemon forums around the internet that were discussing it.

For some it seems the mere act of having an opinion means it can not be challenged, and some even go so far as to call the one doing the challenging a bad person. No real unifying theme beyond that so we will have to go hunting for the examples but such things are not so uncommon as to make it hard.

Special mention probably has to be made for Ryukouki's portal discussions/threads, though they avoid being flamebait in the opening post they are seemingly geared (sometimes with a bit of advance warning to help things along) such that various members can set it off. A few of them will make it into this but pretty much all of them could do it, https://gbatemp.net/threads/do-simple-and-complex-games-coexist.363709/ and https://gbatemp.net/threads/real-money-trading-and-virtual-economics.364264/ because I did not have anywhere else to link them up.

I always seem to miss the flame threads, not sure why but it is the case. 

I am not entirely sure what to make of the walking dead thread ( http://gbatemp.net/threads/the-walking-dead-tv-show.374363/ ) but I do not wish to ignore it as part of this. Likewise Korra threads got interesting at points https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-legend-of-korra-book-2-discussion-thread.354682/

Some more threads


"How can anyone be okay with Gateway's behavior?"
https://gbatemp.net/threads/how-can-anyone-be-okay-with-gateways-behavior.360627/
The then and present leader in 3ds flash carts released an update that bricked (to a just about recoverable state with a bit of soldering) users of clone carts, loaders derived from their stuff and scored a few friendlies along the way -- deliberate and malicious bricking of consoles. Apparently some questioned whether it was a dick move or not.

"Why make a console that is backwards compatible?"
https://gbatemp.net/threads/why-make-a-console-that-is-backwards-compatible.359922/
Nothing really golden but got a bit of N64 debate in there which is frequently amusing.

"Nintendo Confirms Wii U Has Flopped, Slashes Sales Forecast By ~70%"
https://gbatemp.net/threads/nintendo-confirms-wii-u-has-flopped-slashes-sales-forecast-by-70.360729/
The gift that just kept giving and giving and giving.

"Nintendo considering mergers and buying new game development studios!"
https://gbatemp.net/threads/nintend...d-buying-new-game-development-studios.361489/
Again nothing really golden but worth a look.

"Russia gives the Sims 4 an "Adults Only" rating"
https://gbatemp.net/threads/russia-gives-the-sims-4-an-adults-only-rating.365855/
Might be reaching a bit to get some laugh at the prudes material but it is still good in the later pages. I had almost forgotten about this one as well.

"Philips wants to ban Wii and Wii U in America"
https://gbatemp.net/threads/philips-wants-to-ban-wii-and-wii-u-in-america.366062/
Ah, a patent discussion. Good times.

"Kickstarter: Lifelogger"
https://gbatemp.net/threads/kickstarter-lifelogger.366042/
Wait, you people can record things some covertly in 2014. This was entirely unprecedented and would and could never have happened before 2014.

"The Wii U version of Smash Bros. will be playable with GameCube controllers"
https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-wii...be-playable-with-gamecube-controllers.366703/
also related threads on the concept.
Nintendo choosing to reuse controller designs was apparently a good thing, that they tasked one of their electrical engineers to make something over lunch was sheer commitment to the cause.

"Free ROM loader means death of the 3ds scene"
https://gbatemp.net/threads/free-rom-loader-means-the-death-of-the-3ds-scene.366586/
I think asking people about their personal pirating ways is somewhat akin to asking whether a male has a wank -- the results of your poll will not be accurate (and probably feature very similar percentages in the real world) and the answers will feature several prominent overreactions to the tune of "What? I would rather cut my hand/thumbs off". See also the continuing adventures of the anti piracy measures of devolution ( https://gbatemp.net/threads/why-add-anti-piracy-measures-to-devolution.330634/ ).

Nintendo vs youtube, the after years.
To set the scene Nintendo went after people doing gameplay videos, longplays, let's plays and the like, good times were had in the threads covering it and they were a prime example of "don't let the laws get in the way" logic. Nintendo then back-pedalled a tiny bit to give us
https://gbatemp.net/threads/nintendo-to-begin-youtube-affiliate-program.366597/

"Nintendo Can't Advance If They Won't Improve their Marketing"
https://gbatemp.net/threads/nintendo-cant-advance-if-they-wont-improve-their-marketing.366503/
Just have a skim of it.

"The hacking scene was better back in 2008"
https://gbatemp.net/threads/honestly-the-hacking-scene-was-at-its-prime-back-in-2008.367768/
More the premise than the thread itself.

Business/accounting, we really do not get it around here
https://gbatemp.net/threads/nintendo-is-actually-worth-more-than-all-of-sony.360357/
https://gbatemp.net/threads/capcom-for-sale.367574/

Tech as well
https://gbatemp.net/threads/microsoft-takes-down-no-ip-sub-domains.368131/

Mighty no 9, the misplaced enthusiasm for megaman kind of followed its creator in the bound to be game of the century game known as Mighty No 9. I reckon I could fill an entire site on the stupidity that followed every aspect of this move.
https://gbatemp.net/threads/mighty-no-9-the-animated-series-and-new-funding-campaign.368375/

Square Enix vs fan translation. Could have been interesting had people had a grasp of the concepts involved (or shut up if they did not), instead we got drama.
https://gbatemp.net/threads/square-...action-against-type-0-fan-translation.368936/
Fortunately we did get the interesting conversation in another thread
https://gbatemp.net/threads/legal-actions-and-future-steps.369157/

"Do you need to wiggle your d-pad to get a boost in Mario Kart 7 like you needed to do in MK DS?"
https://gbatemp.net/threads/do-you-...kart-7-like-you-needed-to-do-in-mk-ds.368968/
An example of the game theory vs cheats vs "it is cheating if I can not do it".

https://gbatemp.net/threads/operationplatinum-bayonetta2.370355/
Not really the thread but the opening video.

https://gbatemp.net/threads/xbox-on...luding-mkv-dlna-streaming-coming-soon.370182/
Some people did not like media support being a focus, wonder if they would be the same people to bore us back in the "PS2 has a DVD player" days.

https://gbatemp.net/threads/new-faster-lighter-3ds-console-announced.370710/
Some people did not like the idea of a new 3ds model that actually improved things. Normally I would wonder if these people are the same that think the 3ds library is good compared to what came before or think it is still new (we are nearly 4 years in at this point) and deserves a pass/a chance.

https://gbatemp.net/threads/why-do-people-on-forums-hate-jrpgs-so-much.371399/
Just read.

"How to sell an 6.2 exploit to Gateway?"
https://gbatemp.net/threads/how-to-sell-an-6-2-exploit-to-gateway.372965/
I do not know what it is with the 3ds section and the few times someone with technical skill appears, it was not as bad as the poor guy that wandered along with a video decoder for the 3ds but it was not a shining example of the forum at its best.

A lot of stuff that would usually make this sort of material got funnelled into the games journalism vs the world thread and the strong womyn threads, flamebait news that isn't posted kind of languished this year.
http://gbatemp.net/threads/corruption-in-games-journalism-or-five-guys-burgers-and-fries.370289/ and http://gbatemp.net/threads/for-strong-womyn-everywhere-internet-plus-equality.361231/



Again though I missed out on loads of flame threads and most of those I just linked were culled from my likes list which is not the most representative of things.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 18, 2014)

I think Golden Thread of the Year has to go to the Wii U sales forecast thread, as brought up by FAST. (link again: https://gbatemp.net/threads/nintendo-confirms-wii-u-has-flopped-slashes-sales-forecast-by-70.360729/)

It's just 63 amazing pages of taking a shit on the Wii U and assholes getting blown into the stratosphere. A thread that should've died on page 3 lived for 60 more pages and delivered on everyone.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 18, 2014)

I think Ryu's review/retrospect of X and Y deserves a special spot. You guys got to see some of my best work there.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Dec 18, 2014)

Sterling said:


> I think Ryu's review/retrospect of X and Y deserves a special spot. You guys got to see some of my best work there.


 
Shameless.  But so true.


----------



## Ryukouki (Dec 18, 2014)

I seem to have acquired quite a few (not so good?) nominations, but here's an actual good one that did the site a lot of fun. https://gbatemp.net/threads/introducing-ninjhax-a-nintendo-3ds-homebrew-exploit.374233/


----------



## Sterling (Dec 18, 2014)

Ryukouki said:


> I seem to have acquired quite a few (not so good?) nominations, but here's an actual good one that did the site a lot of fun. https://gbatemp.net/threads/introducing-ninjhax-a-nintendo-3ds-homebrew-exploit.374233/


 
Your threads are great, it's just the people that reply aren't always winners.


----------



## Ryukouki (Dec 18, 2014)

Sterling said:


> Your threads are great, it's just the people that reply aren't always winners.


 

I'm hoping to rebound and start doing those again in the coming weeks. I've been absolutely swamped for time. :/


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 17, 2015)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/q-why-do-people-pirate.378940/

[gratitude] [won't somebody think of the devs] [rich man, poor man, beggar man, thief] [piracy is hard] [seriously lads, piracy may look cool in the stories but in reality it is hard*] [*hardness may top out in need for basic reading comprehension and motor skills] [no life, stealer of games] [accounting's corpse is now in the basement with IP law's and the god of rational discussion when pokemon competition is brought up (we have a decent pantheon of gods around here)]


----------



## Veho (Jan 17, 2015)

FAST, be fair. Piracy is hard work compared to begging your parents to buy you games.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 17, 2015)

Veho said:


> FAST, be fair. Piracy is hard work compared to begging your parents to buy you games.



I thought I would put that to the test so I went and begged my mum for games, the response was threefold

1) You are a grown man, at least supposedly, so you should be funding your own hobbies.
2) It has never bothered you to just download a game before.
3) "You mean you are actually giving me a suggestion for a birthday present ahead of time an without being pressed/backed into a corner. Maybe I was too quick to assume in 1)."


----------



## endoverend (Jan 21, 2015)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/found-a-browser-freeze-5-3-2.379147/

because crashmybrowser.com will probably lead to an exploitable bug as shown to us by this wonderfully high-voiced 10 year old.

Also,
http://gbatemp.net/threads/gateway-3ds-working-on-the-new-nintendo-3ds.375107/
1253 pages and 25,054 posts of spectacular uselessness.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 21, 2015)

endoverend said:


> 1253 pages and 25,054 pages of spectacular uselessness.


 

25,054 _posts._


----------



## Veho (Jan 21, 2015)

endoverend said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/gateway-3ds-working-on-the-new-nintendo-3ds.375107/
> 1253 pages and 25,054 pages of spectacular uselessness.


That thread is too boring to be considered golden. All it is is long, there's nothing interesting in it, the premise is sound, there are no meltdowns, no ragequits, no interesting trolling, the entertainment level is zero. Meh.


----------



## vayanui8 (Jan 23, 2015)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/ouya-users-here.377196/
Its the 3 people who own an ouya in a heated discussion! I just can't believe it hasn't been trolled yet


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 23, 2015)

vayanui8 said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/ouya-users-here.377196/
> Its the 3 people who own an ouya in a heated discussion! I just can't believe it hasn't been trolled yet


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 23, 2015)

vayanui8 said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/ouya-users-here.377196/
> Its the 3 people who own an ouya in a heated discussion! I just can't believe it hasn't been trolled yet


 
Probably because no one else would want to be caught dead in an Ouya thread 

;O;


----------



## Veho (Jan 23, 2015)

vayanui8 said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/ouya-users-here.377196/
> Its the 3 people who own an ouya in a heated discussion!


Doesn't look heated to me, I think the word you're looking for is "animated" or "enthusiastic". 



vayanui8 said:


> I just can't believe it hasn't been trolled yet


Anyone caught trolling will be warned, suspended and banned, in no particular order.


----------



## prowler (Feb 3, 2015)

hahahaha that RIP prowler. didnt evne know about that thread.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 4, 2015)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/error-code-002-0102-have-i-been-banned.380654/

Pretty sure this qualifies.


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 5, 2015)

Once again, there's too much of an abundance of absolute shit that I dont even wanna try to read all the XD's and LOL's and nintenyearoldisms


----------



## Jiehfeng (Feb 5, 2015)

chavosaur said:


> Once again, there's too much of an abundance of absolute shit that I dont even wanna try to read all the XD's and LOL's and nintenyearoldisms


 

Exactly, one just can't give a shit that easy and read shit.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 10, 2015)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/please-advice-a-decent-game-definitely-not-mario.380672/

[BOUGHT A 3DS] [NO NINTENDO GAMES] [BUTTHURTING] [TROLLING] [REFUSES SUGGESTIONS] [PLEASE CLOSE THREAD] [STILL NO MARIO GAMES] [WASTE OF TIME] [GOD COMPLEX] [HATE 99% OF 3DS LIBRARY]

It qualifies as a golden thread.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 10, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/please-advice-a-decent-game-definitely-not-mario.380672/
> 
> [BOUGHT A 3DS] [NO NINTENDO GAMES] [BUTTHURTING] [TROLLING] [REFUSES SUGGESTIONS] [PLEASE CLOSE THREAD] [STILL NO MARIO GAMES] [WASTE OF TIME] [GOD COMPLEX] [HATE 99% OF 3DS LIBRARY]
> 
> It qualifies as a golden thread.


 

Pretty much sums up 99% of the 3DS threads on here, hacking or otherwise


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 10, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> Pretty much sums up 99% of the 3DS threads on here, hacking or otherwise


 
This one has OP as a troll, and seem to enjoy bullshiting every suggestions, ensue trolling by other members. Great bullshit to read.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 10, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> This one has OP as a troll, and seem to enjoy bullshiting every suggestions, ensue trolling by other members. Great bullshit to read.


 

Again, goes back to the fact most 3DS threads on here are the embodiment of bullshit itself


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 10, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> Again, goes back to the fact most 3DS threads on here are the embodiment of bullshit itself


 
This one isn't related to hacking or piracy, which made it a good candidate to golden threads


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 10, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/please-advice-a-decent-game-definitely-not-mario.380672/
> 
> [BOUGHT A 3DS] [NO NINTENDO GAMES] [BUTTHURTING] [TROLLING] [REFUSES SUGGESTIONS] [PLEASE CLOSE THREAD] [STILL NO MARIO GAMES] [WASTE OF TIME] [GOD COMPLEX] [HATE 99% OF 3DS LIBRARY]
> 
> It qualifies as a golden thread.



To be fair I did have a GBA and DS for the non Nintendo offerings (by and large they bore me) and did very well for it, the general lack of such things in the 3ds library is why I do not have one.

It looks like I have 10 pages to go through but I am supposed to be doing something somewhat constructive this afternoon so I will have to leave it for my evening's entertainment.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 25, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/please-advice-a-decent-game-definitely-not-mario.380672/
> 
> [BOUGHT A 3DS] [NO NINTENDO GAMES] [BUTTHURTING] [TROLLING] [REFUSES SUGGESTIONS] [PLEASE CLOSE THREAD] [STILL NO MARIO GAMES] [WASTE OF TIME] [GOD COMPLEX] [HATE 99% OF 3DS LIBRARY]
> 
> It qualifies as a golden thread.


It's not his fault that 99% of the 3DS' library is crap and shovelware. _;O;_


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 25, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> It's not his fault that 99% of the 3DS' library is crap and shovelware. _;O;_


----------



## Sicklyboy (Mar 26, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> It's not his fault that 99% of the 3DS' library is crap and shovelware. _;O;_


 



Foxi4 said:


> 3DS' library is crap and shovelware. ;O;





Foxi4 said:


> shovelware


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shovelware#Shovelware_video_games


> Inexpensive games produced for the Nintendo Wii—often ports of low-quality PlayStation 2 games from Europe that Sony Computer Entertainment Europe allowed companies to publish but its American counterpart did not—have been called "shovelware".





> Inexpensive games produced for the Nintendo Wii—often ports of low-quality PlayStation 2 games from Europe





> Inexpensive games produced for the Nintendo Wii





> Nintendo Wii


I beg ur fukcign pardon m8?  ;0;


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 26, 2015)

Sicklyboy said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shovelware#Shovelware_video_games
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
'REKT


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 26, 2015)

Sicklyboy said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shovelware#Shovelware_video_games
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ladies and gents, I give to you the online resource that college students around the globe are citing in their research papers


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 26, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> It's not his fault that 99% of the Vita's library is crap and shovelware. _;O;_


 

Fixed that for ya


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 26, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> Fixed that for ya


Check the list of recent 3DS releases and tell me that is not true. What happened between Majora's Mask and now that is worth anyone's attention? How many shitty 100-in-1 shitty crossword sudoku pieces of crap does the 3DS have?



Sicklyboy said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shovelware#Shovelware_video_games
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Takes one to know one - clearly Nintendo has practice. ;O;


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 26, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> Check the list of recent 3DS releases and tell me that is not true. What happened between Majora's Mask and now that is worth anyone's attention? How many shitty 100-in-1 shitty crossword sudoku pieces of crap does the 3DS have?
> 
> Takes one to know one - clearly Nintendo has practice. ;O;


 

You just hate Nintendo products and secretly work for Sony to undermine anything Nintendo makes because Sony and Microsoft are so godlike that they never make a mistake, amirite or amirite 

  Nintendoh hater's gonna hate Nintendoh. 


And now for something completely different


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 26, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> You just hate Nintendo products and secretly work for Sony to undermine anything Nintendo makes because Sony and Microsoft are so godlike that they never make a mistake, amirite or amirite
> 
> Nintendoh hater's gonna hate Nintendoh.
> 
> ...


To be fair, I'm still waiting for an Xbox Portable. Oh wait, that's just a laptop, my bad. ;O;


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 10, 2015)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/a-rant-to-nintendo-fans-who-cares-less-about-advancing.386369/


----------



## endoverend (Apr 10, 2015)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/a-rant-to-nintendo-fans-who-cares-less-about-advancing.386369/

I think this qualifies. If you're going to whine, at least use good grammar.

Edit: Ninja by the sneaky spodermin above me


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 10, 2015)

Bortz said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/a-rant-to-nintendo-fans-who-cares-less-about-advancing.386369/


 

I have to use this video in response


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 10, 2015)

I see that the braindead Nintendo Damage Control forces are still strong.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 10, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> I see that the braindead Nintendo Damage Control forces are still strong.


The Nintendo Damage Offset General Sentinels.

Also known as the NintenDOGS.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 10, 2015)

Bortz said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/a-rant-to-nintendo-fans-who-cares-less-about-advancing.386369/


 

Holy shit what is this abortion.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Apr 10, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> Fixed that for ya


Hey that's not fair! The vita has way more anime rape games than the 3ds!


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 10, 2015)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Holy shit what is this abortion.


When is @ShitGBATempSays making a comeback? It's like, the only Twitter I follow.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 10, 2015)

Subtle Demise said:


> Hey that's not fair! The vita has way more anime rape games than the 3ds!


 

And no one told me about these games before?! 

*Goes to Best Buy and buys Vita with tax refund*


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 10, 2015)

Lets be honnest. Cornerpath is a douche.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 10, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> When is @ShitGBATempSays making a comeback? It's like, the only Twitter I follow.


 
You mean @StuffGuildDisagreesWithThatGBATempSaysSoHeChildishlyPostsItOnThereBecauseHisOpinionIsObjective?  Just saying.

(Don't get me wrong, about half the stuff @SGS posts are legitimately shitty things that deserved to be there, but the other half was just gaming opinions he disagreed with.)


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 10, 2015)

xwatchmanx said:


> (Don't get me wrong, about half the stuff @SGS posts are legitimately shitty things that deserved to be there, but the other half was just gaming opinions he disagreed with.)


It's not his fault that people have shitty opinions. ;O;


----------



## nxwing (Apr 11, 2015)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/felicitations-gbatempers.366726/
Does that thread qualify?


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 13, 2015)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/xenoblade-chronicles-3ds-is-annoying-me.386586/

Complaints about minor differences in english language.


And in my side I always get the WORST french spelling in localized videogames to North America, since it doesn't match France and european spelling


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 13, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/xenoblade-chronicles-3ds-is-annoying-me.386586/
> 
> Complaints about minor differences in english language.
> 
> ...


Psh! This is America! He should learn to speak Spanish!


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 13, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/xenoblade-chronicles-3ds-is-annoying-me.386586/
> 
> Complaints about minor differences in english language.
> 
> ...



From what I have seen there are no small number of "localised" to French language games released in Canada that have no real relation to French as spoken in France, Canada or anywhere else that speaks French.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 14, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> From what I have seen there are no small number of "localised" to French language games released in Canada that have no real relation to French as spoken in France, Canada or anywhere else that speaks French.


 
Hey. Don't spell "localized" like that. You're gonna trigger Neptune's fear of every language and dialect that isn't 'Murican Englush XD


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 14, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Hey. Don't spell "localized" like that. You're gonna trigger Neptune's fear of every language and dialect that isn't 'Murican Englush XD


 
lol both spelling is fine for me


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 14, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Hey. Don't spell "localized" like that. You're gonna trigger Neptune's fear of every language and dialect that isn't 'Murican Englush XD



Alas it cuts the other way and using septic spelling and grammar constructions is considered horrifically bad form for those in my position.

As the grammar thing is actually quite interesting http://www.onestopenglish.com/gramm...ritish-english-grammar-article/152820.article


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 14, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> Alas it cuts the other way and using septic spelling and grammar constructions is considered horrifically bad form for those in my position.
> 
> As the grammar thing is actually quite interesting http://www.onestopenglish.com/gramm...ritish-english-grammar-article/152820.article


 
short: None is superior.

Neptune is being butthurt for small differences of the same language spoken in two different contries.


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 14, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> lol both spelling is fine for me


what about lokalization?

looks like something you'd find in a rap album 


----
would be about how they moved all the Africans to the United States, and enslaved them and all that.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 19, 2015)

2Hack said:


> would be about how they moved all the Africans to the United States, and enslaved them and all that.


 
wut


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 19, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> wut


I've been listening to a lot of that kind of hip hop lately  excuse me.


----------



## Margen67 (Apr 23, 2015)

2Hack said:


> I've been listening to a lot of that kind of hip hop lately  excuse me.


your punishment shall be...
endless alerts


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 23, 2015)

Margen67 said:


> your punishment shall be...
> endless alerts


And how do you think I will see this comment, after endless alerts?


----------



## Margen67 (Apr 23, 2015)

2Hack said:


> And how do you think I will see this comment, after endless alerts?


yes


----------



## nxwing (Apr 23, 2015)

2Hack said:


> And how do you think I will see this comment, after endless alerts?


Me and Margen are double teaming you after you sleep


----------



## 2Hack (Apr 24, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> Me and Margen are double teaming you after you sleep


Thanks. I only just saw this.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Apr 25, 2015)

If we don't outright delete it, https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-last-of-us-pervert-mode.387440/


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 25, 2015)

Sicklyboy said:


> If we don't outright delete it, https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-last-of-us-pervert-mode.387440/


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 25, 2015)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/samus-alt-zero-suit-from-sm4shs-been-cosplayed.387401/

Not really golden, however I saw the phrasing of the title yesterday and the notion that someone might have thought it a feat worth noting in that manner (??? has been hacked/translated) amused me.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 25, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/samus-alt-zero-suit-from-sm4shs-been-cosplayed.387401/
> 
> Not really golden, however I saw the phrasing of the title yesterday and the notion that someone might have thought it a feat worth noting in that manner (??? has been hacked/translated) amused me.


 

Should be "original Zero Suit", not "alt Zero Suit."

Fucking. Casuals.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 25, 2015)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Should be "original Zero Suit", not "alt Zero Suit."
> 
> Fucking. Casuals.


What do you mean? This outfit never appeared until Zero Mission, as one of the unlockable pieces of artwork. It's not really the Zero Suit per se, more of a casual/jogging outfit.

As for me, I use this skin in Smash errday. ^.^


----------



## Foxi4 (May 19, 2015)

So Yawnicles sold 75,000 units so far. This is apparently _"good"_ because the N3DS is a new system and whatnot. And here I thought that such _"high-tier"_ exclusives are supposed to push hardware units.

http://nintendoeverything.com/april-2015-npd-xenoblade-chronicles-3d-sold-under-75000-copies/

Judging by the comments, we're back to the _"niche JRPG"_ rhetoric. Can't wait to be bored on the big screen with X. _;O;_


----------



## GameWinner (May 23, 2015)

Xenoblade is okay so far. I really don't see the hype; it has good moments here and there but that's it.
X looks really boring though.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 20, 2015)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/do-not-buy-a-sky3ds.393133/

Just a taste of what is in store.


> Then, finding roms without having to pay extortion to download websites is almost impossible. Most of the sky3ds retailers just link you to the same old website that required you to download essentially a "rom downloader" onto your computer, which even then is surprise surprise full of malware.


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Jul 23, 2015)

Wow, forgot my threads were on here! I feel honored


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 23, 2015)

This is seriously entertaining
http://gbatemp.net/threads/i-need-serious-opinions-on-an-online-situation.393407/#post-5586230



> Everyone in the community hated me, and they still do today. I constantly got threatening emails and PMs. Examples of these included my IP, my house address,* and deepweb links for hitmen*


oh god please go read this


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 23, 2015)

Bortz said:


> This is seriously entertaining
> http://gbatemp.net/threads/i-need-serious-opinions-on-an-online-situation.393407/#post-5586230
> 
> 
> oh god please go read this


I don't...is he...can we ban people for complete stupidity? Is that a thing? Can we make that a thing in this case?


----------



## Veho (Jul 23, 2015)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I don't...is he...can we ban people for complete stupidity?


Be careful what you wish for


----------



## Ryukouki (Jul 23, 2015)

Goodbye Tom Bombadildo, it was nice knowing you


----------



## Vipera (Jul 27, 2015)

Can we just ban attention-whores liars? We had to support him here, but I don't want him to go shit on other serious sections as well.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 27, 2015)

Vipera said:


> Can we just ban attention-whores liars? We had to support him here, but I don't want him to go shit on other serious sections as well.


He doesn't want to leave for a very long time, he lied.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 15, 2015)

I don't remember where the shit tempers say thing is, so I'm just going to plop this here because of this particularly retarded post:

http://gbatemp.net/threads/ea-battl...eople-dont-want-it.394973/page-6#post-5619050

Remember kids, if you _buy games you like_, you're stupid! 

The rest of the thread is also pretty great, it's pretty much just "BOOHOO EA BOOHOO THE DEVIL ". It doesn't matter if EA put a singleplayer mode in the game or not, people would still find a reason to bitch because EA.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 15, 2015)

Most of the crying probably comes from people who never played Battlefront, seeing that the SP campaigns didn't have any story whatsoever in 1 and 2 and were always just battles with bots. This is clearly a title made for MP.


----------



## endoverend (Aug 24, 2015)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/help-wanted-mario-kart-8-downgrade-homebrew-mk8-for-ds.391026/

Don't worry guys. He knows Python.

I love how he says that he is compressing the 17 GB of MK8 files to run directly on the DS. Lol'd. But then, in a CRAZY turn of events, the top screen on his DS broke and he will NOT release source and NOT allow anyone to work on it!  Project abandoned.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 24, 2015)

endoverend said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/help-wanted-mario-kart-8-downgrade-homebrew-mk8-for-ds.391026/
> 
> Don't worry guys. He knows Python.
> 
> I love how he says that he is compressing the 17 GB of MK8 files to run directly on the DS. Lol'd. But then, in a CRAZY turn of events, the top screen on his DS broke and he will NOT release source and NOT allow anyone to work on it!  Project abandoned.


It is also in the wrong section.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Sep 16, 2015)

I feel as though this is necessary: https://gbatemp.net/threads/stop-using-cia-as-piracy.397447/


----------



## Veho (Sep 16, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I feel as though this is necessary: https://gbatemp.net/threads/stop-using-cia-as-piracy.397447/


That thread deserves an award.


----------



## Vipera (Sep 25, 2015)

Those replies gave me


----------



## The Minish LAN (Oct 20, 2015)

All of @03bgood's threads.


----------



## Selim873 (Nov 5, 2015)

I just looked at the "FUCK THE PS3" thread, that was his only post here before getting banned.  Glorious.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Nov 6, 2015)

Selim873 said:


> I just looked at the "FUCK THE PS3" thread, that was his only post here before getting banned.  Glorious.


Link, please?


----------



## Selim873 (Nov 6, 2015)

xwatchmanx said:


> Link, please?



It's right in the OP, but here's the link to the thread anyway.  Look at the message count of the user that made the thread.   http://gbatemp.net/threads/fuck-the-ps3.345869/


----------



## endoverend (Nov 7, 2015)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/you-want-dumping-and-flashing-heres-the-deal.402310/page-2#post-5791503

I can't say i've been this confounded over someone's attitude in my life 0_o


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 7, 2015)

endoverend said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/you-want-dumping-and-flashing-heres-the-deal.402310/page-2#post-5791503
> 
> I can't say i've been this confounded over someone's attitude in my life 0_o


He even made it to my sig. That was a golden attack to me.


----------



## chavosaur (Nov 7, 2015)

Amazing


----------



## Monado_III (Nov 7, 2015)

GameWinner said:


> Xenoblade is okay so far. I really don't see the hype; it has good moments here and there but that's it.
> X looks really boring though.


the hell?


----------



## Margen67 (Nov 7, 2015)

endoverend said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/you-want-dumping-and-flashing-heres-the-deal.402310/page-2#post-5791503
> 
> I can't say i've been this confounded over someone's attitude in my life 0_o


It doesn't help that he's a dad..


----------



## endoverend (Nov 7, 2015)

Margen67 said:


> It doesn't help that he's a dad..


Kinda feel sorry for his wife and kids


----------



## Margen67 (Nov 7, 2015)

endoverend said:


> Kinda feel sorry for his wife and kids


I wouldn't feel sorry for the wife if she didn't want kids but didn't use protection. (Maybe her ex tricked her? idk)
Even if it was on purpose I highly doubt she has the funds needed to support all those those kids. She has nobody to blame for her situation but herself if that's the case.
That doesn't mean the kids deserve to be abused though..


DeadlyFoez said:


> So here's the deal. I have 6 (yes six) children to support. I don't have the free money to drop for this venture anymore.


He's like a walking condom commercial.
"You want kids? Well, say goodbye to everything you did before, because you gotta raise these keeedz!"
And people wonder why people don't want kids lol


----------



## xwatchmanx (Nov 8, 2015)

Selim873 said:


> It's right in the OP, but here's the link to the thread anyway.  Look at the message count of the user that made the thread.   http://gbatemp.net/threads/fuck-the-ps3.345869/


Oh, sorry, I thought you were talking about a new thing, not something in the OP. That's pretty funny, though. XD


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 30, 2015)

2015 is almost over so time to look back upon the gold of this year. I am lacking the time right now to go through it all fully but you can have a token effort
Last year we saw Nintendo vs Youtube, round 3 came up this year
http://gbatemp.net/threads/nintendo-closing-rom-hacking-and-speedrunning-channels.397021/
Some lovely wonky legal reasoning in there (TAS means emulator and therefore illegal, despite being able to do TAS runs on hardware and call it some kind of fair use without even working too hard being my favourite). http://gbatemp.net/threads/do-you-agree-with-nintendos-creators-program.380750/ for the version earlier in the year.
At some level it seems the opinions on youtube can get as heated as the time Steam and Nintendo joined to make a pokemon and mario crossover. http://gbatemp.net/threads/youtube-offering-ad-free-paid-subscriptions.386274/ and the later version http://gbatemp.net/threads/google-announces-paid-youtube-subscription-service-youtube-red.400297/ and for a third then http://gbatemp.net/threads/youtubes-new-gaming-website-launching-tomorrow-aug-26th.395888/

I say that but this year we got amiibos. Arguably the end run around getting people to accept on disc DLC, possibly some pay to win or at least some really shitty microtransactions of a sort but you do get a middling quality plastic statue for your trouble.
http://gbatemp.net/threads/uk-retailer-increases-the-prices-of-amiibos-to-premium-level.387176/ http://gbatemp.net/threads/profiteering-from-nintendos-amiibos.386793/

Speaking of microtransactions Steam trialled having some mods for Skyrim be legitimately paid for things. Discussion here was more civil than elsewhere on the internet but the key part of the opening of this sentence was "more".
http://gbatemp.net/threads/steam-workshop-now-selling-game-mods-update-paid-mods-gone.387479/
Happened after the cutoff from last time but highly amusing
http://gbatemp.net/threads/q-why-do-people-pirate.378940/

Oh and though some things might have changes and some might have been absent (we did not have a single Michael Pachter thread this time around) it seems gamestop are still the anti ninja king
http://gbatemp.net/threads/gamestop-now-selling-retro-games-and-consoles.391341/

Mixing it up a bit
http://gbatemp.net/review/yo-kai-watch.410/
The review of yo-kai watch, love some of the comments in there. 

The Wii U's failure was accepted in this last year it seems so many of the stock liquidation threads for things like Tesco and phones4u had nothing major in them.

http://gbatemp.net/threads/snes-playstation-prototype.392097/
The inability of many game playing types to grasp the subtleties basic tenets of intellectual property, accounting and business/marketing makes perfect sense considering so many are now master engineers with experience in 80's/90's prototyping... wait I think I got that wrong. Have the follow up too http://gbatemp.net/threads/nintendo...m-earlier-this-year-confirmed-working.402248/ .

http://gbatemp.net/threads/should-sega-sell-their-franchises-to-nintendo-sony.380493/
I think around this time another dev was selling off things and thus we got this thread. Related http://gbatemp.net/threads/sega-exiting-the-home-console-market.382787/

"Producer of Splatoon - "Voice Chat Isn't Needed to Communicate Strategy""
http://gbatemp.net/threads/producer...t-isnt-needed-to-communicate-strategy.387703/
It seems there are people out there which will swallow bullshit hook, line and sinker, especially if it happens to be for a halfway functional but by no means exceptional game on the failed Wii U.

http://gbatemp.net/threads/bloodstained-castlevania-successor-revealed.388603/
It seems some did not learn the lesson from mighty no 9 and got excited for a kickstarter game from the castlevania dev. It got nowhere close to the MN9 stuff but if the opening kickstarter thing was not enough to make things unsettling then the comments were.

http://gbatemp.net/threads/any-good...do-is-encouraged-besides-nintendolife.392427/
It is short so reading is plenty quick.

http://gbatemp.net/threads/ubisoft-releasing-zombi-on-august-18th-for-ps4-xbox-one-and-pc.393882/
Of all the games to get the rose tinted glasses treatment I did not expect zombiu. Then again they do say any port in a desert which is the wii u game library.

http://gbatemp.net/threads/is-using-black-magik-bad.397641/

http://gbatemp.net/threads/did-nint...-checks-on-their-latest-games-discuss.394541/
In previous years we had seen the rise of the gateway fanboy (some possibly even starting before its release), they then turned on the poor sky3ds and we also got things like the thread linked. As with many things here if we are searching for true golden material then this is not going to truly deliver, still good though.

http://gbatemp.net/threads/trainwreck-what-is-homebrew.399148/
Not as bad as the previous efforts in the 3ds section like the guy that built a screen decoder or the one wanting to sell an exploit to gateway and co but it did win a thread splitting session.

http://gbatemp.net/threads/nintendo-begins-deploying-nx-sdk-to-developers.399843/
I am stretching for a not quite grasping business thread and getting that back. You can have a subtle variation on the theme of we don't understand IP though http://gbatemp.net/threads/nintendo...ve-them-theyre-pretty-awful-sometimes.403259/

http://gbatemp.net/threads/big-nintendo-announcement-happening-monday.405099/
Games are about pattern recognition more often than not, however for a self selected group of those which play them then as a site we are really awful at it. In this case thinking that Nintendo's big announcement would be something of note*, in the end it was they are getting a version of Minecraft. The better part of 200 posts before then and some more after too.
*part of said pattern forming information would be the repeated utter uselessness of Nintendo directs, have one such example http://gbatemp.net/threads/nintendo-direct-coming-on-thursday-nov-12.402663/ (the main end result being a "HD" version of Zelda Twilight Princess which looked like it had been done by a 14 year old using an ezcap.


I am not sure what we had for "controversial" (read the "I am 14 and my mighty citizenship class has taught me I can say whatever I want" set has met the real world) staff this year. We had a few asking why certain people had been banned. Nothing really on par with previous years though, save perhaps the p1ngpong and Vipera saga. See also http://gbatemp.net/threads/game-give-a-reason-for-me-to-hate-weed.388765/ I guess. http://gbatemp.net/threads/we-need-to-start-warning-rude-members-and-giving-out-suspensions.400546/ and http://gbatemp.net/threads/message-to-bortz-and-p1ngpong.401638/ being some of the better threads here and http://gbatemp.net/threads/dupe-accounts-are-against-the-rules.401094/ being the counter thread that I will include to complete the little aside.

This year's not strictly flamebait poster of the year award has to go to TotalInsanity4 for the GBAtemp debate club series, with Haloman800 reprising a previous role as potentially unintentional supporting actor.
http://gbatemp.net/threads/gbatemp-debate-club-presidential-candidates.398759/
http://gbatemp.net/threads/gbatemp-debate-club-gun-control.399328/
http://gbatemp.net/threads/gbatemp-debate-club-syrian-refugee-crisis.400037/
http://gbatemp.net/threads/gbatemp-debate-club-videogame-sexism.400723/

So then what threads would you have as the golden threads of the year?

Edit forgot one of the true classics
http://gbatemp.net/threads/do-not-buy-a-sky3ds.393133/
Quote
"Then, finding roms without having to pay extortion to download websites is almost impossible. Most of the sky3ds retailers just link you to the same old website that required you to download essentially a "rom downloader" onto your computer, which even then is surprise surprise full of malware."


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 30, 2015)

Wow, I remember the ZombiU thread. That game sucked so hard it could suck a golf ball through a garden hose - I couldn't stop playing because I couldn't wait to see all the ways in which it falls flat.


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Dec 31, 2015)

This is a GREAT debate thread: https://gbatemp.net/threads/do-you-believe-in-god.405333/


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 31, 2015)

I toyed with including that in this list, however there was nothing really that would count as Golden material, give or take some of the Haloman800 posts (the universally decreed morality/"objective morality" stuff was great) and maybe some of the tinfoil hattery in the later pages. Other than that it was mostly yay or nay, some reasoning and generally a pretty civil discussion (as far as I am aware not a single person was warned, suspended or banned and I made it to page 15, or some 280 posts, before a post got removed and that person continued on with the conversation on several more pages just fine).


----------



## Black-Ice (Dec 31, 2015)

A moment of silence for all those involved in the new years smack down of 
http://gbatemp.net/threads/custom-home-theme.407430/page-9


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 31, 2015)

A flame fest I was not aware of? I am slipping it seems.
Anyway added to the list of things to read when I get back.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 31, 2015)

Black-Ice said:


> A moment of silence for all those involved in the new years smack down of
> http://gbatemp.net/threads/custom-home-theme.407430/page-9


Fucking heck


----------



## AtlasFontaine (Dec 31, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> 2015 is almost over so time to look back upon the gold of this year. I am lacking the time right now to go through it all fully but you can have a token effort
> Last year we saw Nintendo vs Youtube, round 3 came up this year
> http://gbatemp.net/threads/nintendo-closing-rom-hacking-and-speedrunning-channels.397021/
> Some lovely wonky legal reasoning in there (TAS means emulator and therefore illegal, despite being able to do TAS runs on hardware and call it some kind of fair use without even working too hard being my favourite). http://gbatemp.net/threads/do-you-agree-with-nintendos-creators-program.380750/ for the version earlier in the year.
> ...


I don't want to look back to this year, and you can't do anything about it.


----------



## vayanui8 (Dec 31, 2015)

Black-Ice said:


> A moment of silence for all those involved in the new years smack down of
> http://gbatemp.net/threads/custom-home-theme.407430/page-9


Thread of the year sure came at the last minute


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 31, 2015)

vayanui8 said:


> Thread of the year sure came at the last minute


Oh boy definitely.

That's the biggest suspension group I've ever seen.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Holy FUCK, Jack Sparrow is banned!


----------



## endoverend (Dec 31, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Holy FUCK, Jack Sparrow is banned!


Well, I say good fucking riddance, I've had that shitposter ignored for a month now


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 31, 2015)

endoverend said:


> Well, I say good fucking riddance, I've had that shitposter ignored for a month now


I still believe that he was The_Meistro.


----------



## vayanui8 (Dec 31, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Oh boy definitely.
> 
> That's the biggest suspension group I've ever seen.
> 
> ...


They took the bait from the OP way too easily. It was doomed the end badly from the start
Kind of surprised he's banned though, there were people on the thread who did worse, though I suppose he did start the joke


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 31, 2015)

vayanui8 said:


> They took the bait from the OP way too easily. It was doomed the end badly from the start
> Kind of surprised he's banned though, there were people on the thread who did worse, though I suppose he did start the joke


I just posted there once. Thanksfully, I left after.


----------



## vayanui8 (Dec 31, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I just posted there once. Thanksfully, I left after.


That turned into such a shitstorm so fast. I'm honestly surprised the OP wasn't banned


----------



## ComeTurismO (Dec 31, 2015)

I honestly just lost a lot of respect for a lot of members after reading that thread. Suicide is not a joke.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 31, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> I honestly just lost a lot of respect for a lot of members after reading that thread. Suicide is not a joke.


not at all.

I personally know people dealing with such problems, and this thread made me cringe angrily


----------



## ComeTurismO (Dec 31, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Oh boy definitely.
> 
> That's the biggest suspension group I've ever seen.
> 
> ...


Well now that Jack Sparrow is banned, he's not going to be in the play! 

But in all seriousness, I honestly feel that he was Meistro or some other member.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



VinsCool said:


> not at all.
> 
> I personally know people dealing with such problems, and this thread made me cringe angrily


Exactly. But what's even more disgusting is that they took a real article of a boy who committed suicide and altered the news by saying the death was cyber bully caused. DISGUSTING.


----------



## Black-Ice (Dec 31, 2015)

Who's this "meistro" 

I imagine this is someone who popped up during my hiatus 
@VinsCool @ComeTurismO ?


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 31, 2015)

Black-Ice said:


> Who's this "meistro"
> 
> I imagine this is someone who popped up during my hiatus
> @VinsCool @ComeTurismO ?


A fucking troll


----------



## Black-Ice (Dec 31, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> A fucking troll


Fair enough haha


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 1, 2016)

ComeTurismO said:


> I honestly just lost a lot of respect for a lot of members after reading that thread. Suicide is not a joke.


I've been suicidal multiple times, and 99% of the time I don't care about jokes about suicide (shit, I even make some from time to time), but something like what Jack was doing is taking it just a _little_ too far.


----------



## Veho (Jan 1, 2016)

Black-Ice said:


> A moment of silence for all those involved in the new years smack down of
> http://gbatemp.net/threads/custom-home-theme.407430/page-9


Fuck 'em. 




VinsCool said:


> Holy FUCK, Jack Sparrow is banned!


Fuck 'im.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 11, 2016)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/nx-leaks...oomed-people-stupid-followers-or-what.409213/



			
				 The OP in a later post said:
			
		

> your analysis is right.
> what is happening for 3 generations now is some kind of "behind scene" movement to make them change their mind, ok i'm not a 9/11 believer, but connecting some dots i have a picture of some "cultural hate" against this kind of Nintendo.
> "They" want  so much Nintendo to follow Sony and MS way that they spread that on sites, on forums, social networks, youtube ect ect.
> I think also some leaks are "timed" by third parties , I mean leaks are made to create some fuss among nintendians to make Nintendo change (pro controller could have been pushed this way).
> ...



[Hanlon's razor is out for Nintendo?]


----------



## pastaconsumer (Jan 25, 2016)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/why-are-gbatempers-so-rude.411852/
God help us all


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 25, 2016)

Pulling a funnystory brings people far in life ;O;


----------



## Monado_III (Feb 2, 2016)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/lets-create-a-new-homebrew-exploit.413214/
That went from innocent kid wanting to try something to ignorant kid wanting (but failing) to trick others into doing something for him.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 2, 2016)

Monado_III said:


> https://gbatemp.net/threads/lets-create-a-new-homebrew-exploit.413214/
> That went from innocent kid wanting to try something to ignorant kid wanting to trick others into doing something for him.


Basically, he was pulling a funnystory. "Everyone but me is the problem! Fucking r00d forum!"


----------



## pastaconsumer (Feb 2, 2016)

Monado_III said:


> https://gbatemp.net/threads/lets-create-a-new-homebrew-exploit.413214/
> That went from innocent kid wanting to try something to ignorant kid wanting (but failing) to trick others into doing something for him.


Hence my signature. s0 many r00d kidz m9.
blatant sarcasm with actual truth sprinkled in.
just looking at the thread and that kid... If it were so easy to make 3DS hax, I'd practically be shitting out (game name here)hax. He doesn't understand the hard work daddy smea, yellows8, etc. put into the hax that has been released. Takes a lot more ass-kicking than he expects.


----------



## vayanui8 (Feb 13, 2016)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/milk-is-bad-for-you.414719/
Some wonderful information from PETA. Truly informative and clearly not retarded


----------



## Veho (Feb 22, 2016)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/legend-of-heroes-translation.366149/


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 22, 2016)

Veho said:


> https://gbatemp.net/threads/legend-of-heroes-translation.366149/


Wow someone went fullblown butthurt I see.


----------



## vayanui8 (Feb 22, 2016)

It really got blown out of proportion. The butthurt got crazy after a while


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 22, 2016)

Some good drama there. I was completely unaware of all that prior to that as well.

Some people seem to enjoy taking things far too seriously and ignoring context for things.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Mar 1, 2016)

http://gbatemp.net/entry/yes-im-gay-get-over-it.11004/#comment-121730 [GayLivesMatters][TempSoStraight][YouAin'tNoChristianBruv]


----------



## endoverend (Mar 13, 2016)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/hykem-got-raided.418603/ I find it funny that people will still draw the most ridiculous conclusions from such a terrible source (an "exclusive" article from maxconsole and a comment from crediar who a.) said nothing as to how he got that information and b.) probably read the same article). Not to mention, this is some classic scene drama, not to be missed. Good shit right there.

I believe that crediar migh actually know more about the situation than we do but it's still some good old scene drama that makes a nice late-night read.


----------



## Veho (Mar 23, 2016)

Here's a nifty "abandon thread!" gif I found: 








But don't post it in any actual threads because it's against the rules and will be deleted.


----------



## smileyhead (Mar 23, 2016)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I AM THE LAW.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 5, 2016)

Hyro-Sama said:


> http://gbatemp.net/entry/yes-im-gay-get-over-it.11004/#comment-121730 [GayLivesMatters][TempSoStraight][YouAin'tNoChristianBruv]


I like how the discussion devolved into the defense of incest. You're not building a good platform for yourself, guys. ;O;


----------



## EarlAB (Apr 18, 2016)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/i-must-confess.405077/


----------



## pastaconsumer (Apr 19, 2016)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/release-minipornhub-3ds.423403/
biggest prank 2016. some goofs, gaffs and laughs... My quest in finding a legitimate porn app for 3DS continues...


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 19, 2016)

TheGrayShow1467 said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/release-minipornhub-3ds.423403/
> biggest prank 2016. some goofs, gaffs and laughs... My quest in finding a legitimate porn app for 3DS continues...


I'll just do what DespyCL said. Draw our own is the best.


----------



## zoogie (Apr 24, 2016)

This one is already shaping up to be a classic
http://gbatemp.net/threads/help-i-bricked-2-3ds.423991/

Darwin's Law really does extend to everything.


----------



## endoverend (Apr 24, 2016)

zoogie said:


> This one is already shaping up to be a classic
> http://gbatemp.net/threads/help-i-bricked-2-3ds.423991/
> 
> Darwin's Law really does extend to everything.


Why? Because someone bricked their 3DS and asked for help? Yeah he said the thing about glue which was dumb but people making fun of him doesn't make it golden.


----------



## zoogie (Apr 24, 2016)

endoverend said:


> Why? Because someone bricked their 3DS and asked for help? Yeah he said the thing about glue which was dumb but people making fun of him doesn't make it golden.


Yes, I think it's golden when someone bricks 2 3ds's at once by swapping nands and then drops the classic, "can I glue wires to solder joints to fix it?".

And responses like this
http://gbatemp.net/threads/help-i-bricked-2-3ds.423991/#post-6284993
elevate the thread to classic status.

Human beings being dumb is funny. That's basically the gist of this thread and the EOF as a whole, isn't it?


----------



## endoverend (Jun 27, 2016)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/fateshax-would-it-be-possible.432383/

Oh man. Normally a thread like this wouldn't be considered golden but some of the later posts from the OP crack me up.

He wrote a Minecraft guide in 7th grade boys. He knows his shit.


----------



## Swiftloke (Jun 27, 2016)

Can we get the .3ds on Wii U thread on here?


endoverend said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/fateshax-would-it-be-possible.432383/
> 
> Oh man. Normally a thread like this wouldn't be considered golden but some of the later posts from the OP crack me up.
> 
> He wrote a Minecraft guide in 7th grade boys. He knows his shit.


Ooh, looks like I've got some reading to do


----------



## pastaconsumer (Jun 27, 2016)

endoverend said:


> He wrote a Minecraft guide in 7th grade boys. He knows his shit.


He's one trap card away from stealing my bitch and declaring world domination. Worst part is he keeps digging a deeper hole. He isn't willing to give noteworthy examples of his work, and he thinks he's above all. Definitely fits the 'edgy teen hacker' stereotype.


----------



## Veho (Jul 3, 2016)

Calling it. 

http://gbatemp.net/threads/was-the-moon-landing-a-hoax.433093/


----------



## ultramario1998 (Aug 21, 2016)

I'm going to nominate this one.

Giant political circlejerk. I'm pretty sure nobody there knows what the heck anyone else is talking about, since it's just dripping with witty sarcasm. Just what I needed. Who wants to take bets on when it'll get locked/moved to EoF?


----------



## Aerocool (Jan 22, 2017)

https://gbatemp.net/entry/past-scene-drama-why-arn-was-renamed.12088/page-9

Some quality scene drama.


----------



## Vipera (Feb 16, 2017)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/i-got-banned-from-streetpass-malaysia-community-for-no-reason.461163/


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 16, 2017)

Vipera said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/i-got-banned-from-streetpass-malaysia-community-for-no-reason.461163/


Jesus Christ. And I thought this guy only had a fetish for swimsuits.


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 17, 2017)

just wanted to ruin this perfect number of replies (1400)


----------



## LukeHasAWii (Feb 18, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> just wanted to ruin this perfect number of replies (1400)


You monster


----------



## Risingdawn (May 4, 2017)

I can't believe I've only just reached the edge!!

But this thread surely is golden.
https://gbatemp.net/threads/wiiu-ze...y-leaked-already.461645/page-203#post-7130346

Threats to ddos a French bird for a .tik..
Popcorn, so much popcorn... @xtheman (wtf avater change!)

Oh yeah and I got evicted...permanently. It was a hilarious thread at around the 200page mark lol.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

page 207 to be exact...
https://gbatemp.net/threads/wiiu-zelda-breath-of-the-wild-possibly-leaked-already.461645/page-208
and yeah @xtheman , you started it


----------



## xtheman (May 4, 2017)

Risingdawn said:


> I can't believe I've only just reached the edge!!
> 
> But this thread surely is golden.
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/wiiu-ze...y-leaked-already.461645/page-203#post-7130346
> ...



Well, I didn't give proper credit to the gif owner


> _[_11:45 AM_] _cheuble_: _Oh yeah, when you stole my GIF >:^(


Thank @cheuble for that.


----------



## cheuble (May 4, 2017)

@xtheman Give me my likes back >:^(


----------



## xtheman (May 4, 2017)

cheuble said:


> @xtheman Give me my likes back >:^(


no :^)


----------



## Seliph (May 7, 2017)

This thread
It's a thread about the English fan translation of a Japanese game. The developers chose not to reveal the release date for their translation (for good reason) yet a single member kept on asking whether the game would be released soon or when it would be released after being told countless times that a release date won't be revealed. A bunch of members then decide the gang up on him and it turns into a shitshow.


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 9, 2017)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/ive-been-scamed.470122/
This is the highest amount of stupidity that I have seen that involves credit cards


----------



## Noctosphere (May 9, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> https://gbatemp.net/threads/ive-been-scamed.470122/
> This is the highest amount of stupidity that I have seen that involves credit cards


read the whole topic, and WTF even i wouldnt get scammed by that, and god ive been scammed so many time


----------



## Veho (May 11, 2017)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/russian...ce-for-playing-pokemon-go-in-a-church.470334/

Gold, I tell you.
Get it while it's hot and steaming.


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 12, 2017)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/is-entirety-of-agriculture-evil.470437/


----------



## smileyhead (May 12, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> https://gbatemp.net/threads/is-entirety-of-agriculture-evil.470437/


*reads URL*
oh no. it's a Yil thread isn't i- ... ... ... Yep.


----------



## Veho (May 12, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> https://gbatemp.net/threads/is-entirety-of-agriculture-evil.470437/


Heeey, he did that one already  
He's running out of ideas.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 12, 2017)

Veho said:


> Heeey, he did that one already
> He's running out of ideas.


To be fair that was over half a year ago, his attention span can only last for so long


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 19, 2017)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/splatoo...-mario-kart-8-deluxe-deemed-offensive.470949/ triggered people


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 21, 2017)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/gamecube-emulator.471383/ gaecube emu 4 3die-ess?


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 22, 2017)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/good-old-rx-tools.471430/ OP being a baby


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 28, 2017)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/fidget-spinner-for-3ds.472183/ Make my 3ds cancerous. 3ds = Google Play. Low intelligence


----------



## pastaconsumer (May 28, 2017)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/3ds-nsfw-themes.472210/
Y'all need Virtual Boy.


----------



## Procyon (Jun 3, 2017)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/the-surg...-5-5-gigabytes-is-this-a-fucking-joke.472943/

Why does he/she/do they think game size matters?


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 3, 2017)

Procyon said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/the-surg...-5-5-gigabytes-is-this-a-fucking-joke.472943/
> 
> Why does he/she/do they think game size matters?


It is a long standing thing. Or if you prefer why do you think GBA, DS and 3ds games were sized in megabits which nobody uses when megabytes are there and far more usable? A) It stems from the 8 and 16 bit eras where magazines would often list them.


----------



## Procyon (Jun 3, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> It is a long standing thing. Or if you prefer why do you think GBA, DS and 3ds games were sized in megabits which nobody uses when megabytes are there and far more usable? A) It stems from the 8 and 16 bit eras where magazines would often list them.


Nah you should read the topic, it's hilarious.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 22, 2017)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/its-official.475125/ Cringeverse,new account, reil grill , ramble, no sources

@smileyhead make a thread simulator of this when it blows up


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 22, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> https://gbatemp.net/threads/its-official.475125/ Cringeverse,new account, reil grill , ramble, no sources
> 
> @smileyhead make a thread simulator of this when it blows up


rip


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 22, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> rip
> View attachment 91039


nuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 22, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> nuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


must've been some good shit if it got deleted.


----------



## Veho (Jun 23, 2017)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/do-you-think-using-a-condom-reduces-the-pleasure-during-sex.475269/

Twelve-year-olds talking about sex.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 23, 2017)

Veho said:


> https://gbatemp.net/threads/do-you-think-using-a-condom-reduces-the-pleasure-during-sex.475269/
> 
> Twelve-year-olds talking about sex.


I was unlucky enough to get ping in it


----------



## APartOfMe (Sep 27, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> must've been some good shit if it got deleted.


or was it...


----------



## brickmii82 (Jan 6, 2018)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/why-is-e...itch-scene-pissed-about-xecuters-work.493244/


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 6, 2018)

I did want to do a in memory of 2017 thread, still might.

Anyway I am not sure that thread is quite golden yet... it lacks a certain something. There is potential but enough people acting as carbon rods and the premise is not quite enough by itself to send it over the edge -- nobody much cared when the folks at gbadev did not much care for it, best we got for the DS was when one of the DS devs made an unreleased ROM dumper after a slight protocol change (Rudolph's dumpers would not appear for a little bit and we were otherwise stuck on , waninkoko vs team twiizers on the wii was amusing but ultimately amounted to nothing other than waninkoko upping his game (there was a bit to criticise there), 360 wise nobody cared much when JTAG was hobbled before it began (we were told don't do the August update that year, it would be end of the year before it got good), PS3 wise geohot was already an interesting subject but again nobody cared, 3ds wise the best we saw was smea being accused of ruining pokemon for revealing the legendaries prior to Nintendo officially doing it. See also various people arriving and saying "whoa, look at all this drama" and having the immediate response of "what drama?", which is most of what people dub drama these days (a pity as I want some).


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jan 7, 2018)

Heh I remember this thread


Anyways new shit: https://gbatemp.net/threads/i-got-a...extremely-poorly-on-the-new-3ds.493574/page-2


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 7, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> Heh I remember this thread
> 
> 
> Anyways new shit: https://gbatemp.net/threads/i-got-a...extremely-poorly-on-the-new-3ds.493574/page-2


I'd rather wait and see how deep this could sink (or be proven legit) before calling this out.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jan 7, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> I'd rather wait and see how deep this could sink (or be proven legit) before calling this out.


Still at least a good read so far


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 7, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> Still at least a good read so far


I have my doubts on that emulator footage.  We'll just see what happens next with that, I guess.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jan 22, 2018)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/how-to-pay-nds-card-com-when-i-cant-use-paypal-or-western-union.494934/ this guy stole his mom's credit card and bought a flashcart off of modchips direct


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 23, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> https://gbatemp.net/threads/how-to-pay-nds-card-com-when-i-cant-use-paypal-or-western-union.494934/ this guy stole his mom's credit card and bought a flashcart off of modchips direct


I doubt that this child really too a picture
And i mean A picture, as he said
Remember the 3 digit behind it?
You cant have all info with only one picture, right?


----------



## dAVID_ (Mar 29, 2018)

a story where @x65943 went to a kink show with testicle slapping, BDSM, etc.

https://gbatemp.net/entry/went-to-something-called-a-kink-show.14338/page-2


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 30, 2018)

dAVID_ said:


> a story where @x65943 went to a kink show with testicle slapping, BDSM, etc.
> 
> https://gbatemp.net/entry/went-to-something-called-a-kink-show.14338/page-2


Oh no


----------



## dAVID_ (Mar 30, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Oh no


OH YES


----------



## dAVID_ (Mar 31, 2018)

https://gbatemp.net/entry/fried-chicken-insanity.14359/


----------



## dAVID_ (Apr 14, 2018)

https://gbatemp.net/entry/prom-crap.14447/


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 14, 2018)

dAVID_ said:


> https://gbatemp.net/entry/prom-crap.14447/


Oh no


----------



## dAVID_ (Apr 14, 2018)

O


TotalInsanity4 said:


> Oh no


Oh yes


----------



## Ricken (Apr 19, 2018)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/nintendo-free-game-issue.501488/
Quality issue


----------



## VzUh (Apr 20, 2018)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/someone-predicted-the-2dsxl.470375/
best closing thread reason ever


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 20, 2018)

VzUh said:


> https://gbatemp.net/threads/someone-predicted-the-2dsxl.470375/
> best closing thread reason ever


I think that was posted here long ago by me lol


----------



## VzUh (Apr 21, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> I think that was posted here long ago by me lol


already checked and seems like you didn't. strange coz that thread is gold


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 21, 2018)

VzUh said:


> already checked and seems like you didn't. strange coz that thread is gold


Could have sworn I posted it since I caused it


----------



## VzUh (Apr 21, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> Could have sworn I posted it since I caused it


the thread is from may 2017, and the 2 pages of replys to this thread that could contain the link don't do it, so... your likes are mine now 
(as always, sorry for the strange english. not native language etc)


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 21, 2018)

VzUh said:


> already checked and seems like you didn't. strange coz that thread is gold


idr if it was in this specific thread, but I do remember @Dionicio3 posting it somewhere a while ago


----------



## VzUh (Apr 22, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> idr if it was in this specific thread, but I do remember @Dionicio3 posting it somewhere a while ago


well, I found the thread by bouncing on half a year old posts: from the ctrl+v thread (https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-ctrl-v-game.439474/page-106#post-7393126) to this other https://gbatemp.net/threads/a-message-to-staff.472590/page-2#post-7361065 and from there to the "cool" one


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 23, 2018)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/play-pubg-with-me.501845/#post-7932014
I love trolling these guys, just by explaining them they got trolled


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 23, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> https://gbatemp.net/threads/play-pubg-with-me.501845/#post-7932014
> I love trolling these guys, just by explaining them they got trolled


That's not a golden thread


----------



## Deleted User (May 9, 2018)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/i-will-make-a-pun-for-anyone-that-replies-to-this-thread.503169/

Oh yeah


----------



## Noctosphere (May 9, 2018)

Titanica said:


> https://gbatemp.net/threads/i-will-make-a-pun-for-anyone-that-replies-to-this-thread.503169/
> 
> Oh yeah


no...
just...
no...


----------



## Deleted User (May 9, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> no...
> just...
> no...


O yes.


----------



## dAVID_ (May 9, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> https://gbatemp.net/threads/play-pubg-with-me.501845/#post-7932014
> I love trolling these guys, just by explaining them they got trolled


----------



## VzUh (Jul 11, 2018)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/dsi-downgrading-1-4-5e-to-1-4e-help.510872/
how to free gaemz on dsi
THANK YOU I will give you 10 shoutouts on my youtube channel!
*fails to follow a guide*
Tell me how to fix it! >:V
"I won't do any cfw thingies... Besides, I have DS roms on my laptop!"


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 2, 2018)

Hello
I was just tired of seeing this thread being below a locked one
it doesn't deserve this


----------



## smileyhead (Nov 2, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Hello
> I was just tired of seeing this thread being below a locked one
> it doesn't deserve this


... What?


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 2, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> ... What?


for a long while, it was listed below "Spamming the entire EOF..." thread
I was tired of seeing that...
So I bumped this thread


----------



## APartOfMe (Nov 2, 2018)

I totally forgot that this existed 

https://gbatemp.net/threads/base-64.521893/


----------



## Song of storms (Nov 14, 2018)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/bricked-my-switch-can-someone-help.523154/page-8#post-8377325

I feel sorry for the staff that has to deal with the upcoming shitstorm. If they decide to, anyway.


GAMERS RISE UP!


----------



## Noctosphere (Nov 20, 2018)

That very first post is pure gold
https://gbatemp.net/threads/how-eof-threads-are-created.381763/


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Apr 8, 2020)

I am sorry for necrobumbing but i think someone should rewrite the thing, add newer threads, delete the ones you can't acces and it should be a sticky because 1. It's a good thread 2. The OP is dead for about 2 years

I would do it myself but i am here only since the begginning of 2019 and i think someone with more expierience should do it.
Make it happen


----------

